# Training For My First Natural Pro Masters Contest at 64



## Old Navy (Nov 13, 2006)

*Training For My First Natural Professional Masters Contest at 64 *

My name is Scott "Old Navy" Hults. I am a retired U.S. Navy Captain. I got the nickname, "Old Navy" from my fellow gym rats while I was preparing to enter my first bodybuilding contest in 2004 at the age of 61. My training was intense. The guys would say things like, "Hey, Old Navy, slow down man, take it easy, you aren't that young anymore."  What they didn???t understand was, to me, age is a statistic not a burden.  Nevertheless, I like the nickname so I kept it. 

In March of 2005, after training for 10 months, I entered my first competition, a non-tested NPC event. In the following 21 months I entered 15 more tested and non-tested contests, winning 31 weight, height and age class trophies, including the 2006 FAME WNSO Men's Masters 60+ World Championship in Toronto in June, and at 63 years of age, my Masters Pro Card at the 2006 NGA National Bodybuilding & Figure World Championships in Georgia in September and a second Masters Pro Card at the 2 006 IDFA Canadian Classic II in Toronto in November 2006.  Along the way, www.Bodybuilding.com named me ???Amateur Bodybuilder of the Week??? in 2005 www.bodybuilders.com/hults.htm and ???Over 40 Amateur Bodybuilder of the Week??? in 2006 www.bodybuilders.com/scotth.htm. 

My first Journal, "Training for My First Body Building Competition at Age 61," chronicled my 10 months of training to enter my first contest and five other contests I entered that year, the last one in July 2005.  

My second Journal, "Training for My Second Year of Competition at Age 62," covered my training and contests from December 2005 through the 2006 FAME WNSO Body Building and Fitness World Championships in June.  

My third Journal, ???Training For My Master Pro Card at 63,??? started on June 26, 2006, as I began training to earn a Natural Pro Master Card by the end of the year.  Mission Accomplished. 

Today, I begin a new Journal:  ???Training For My First Natural Professional Masters Contest at 64??? 

I will enter my first Natural Professional Masters competition, the 2007 NGA Pro/Am in Duluth, Georgia 46 weeks from now.  This is the show where I won my first Masters Pro Card.  I will then continue training to enter the 2007 IDFA Canadian Classic III in Toronto six weeks later; at the same venue where I won my second Masters Pro Card this year. 

I stepped onto the stage in Toronto at the Canadian Classic II weighing 141 pounds.  I entered this contest about three pounds fuller than any other contest I entered in 2006. 

My goal for my first Pro Show is to compete somewhere between 150 and 155 pounds.  This is the challenge.  I will focus on heavy lifting with fewer reps in order to add size.  Of course, I will intersperse this with endurance work and maintenance work (hardening) along the way. 

So, here goes. 

*Monday, November 13, 2006 *

My training partner, Bruce, who is training to enter his first bodybuilding competition next April, and I began a four-week Escalation Density Training (EDT) with HITT Cardio plan.  Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan, from Cape Cod, Massachusetts, developed this excellent program.  He is my ???Distance Training??? Coach. 

*Escalation Density Training (EDT) with HITT Cardio *
A Four-Week Workout Plan 

EDT involves a workout where you measure how much work is done, and then consistently and gradually increase the amount of work. When you do this, your muscles will grow, your metabolism will increase and you'll have a leaner, more muscular body. There's a paradox at work here. Because good fatigue management strategies allow you to do a lot more work, you'll end up sore. In other words EDT provides plenty of pain. 

*Procedure* 

Each workout consists of three 15-minute time frames separated by a short (5 minute) rest period. In each time frame, you perform two exercises, for a total of 6 exercises per workout. 
In each time frame, the two exercises are performed in alternating fashion, back and forth, until the time frame has elapsed. 
After warming up the first 2 exercises, select a load that approximates a 10-12 RM for each exercise. Ideally, the weight used for each exercise should be equally difficult. 

*Sets, reps, and rest intervals*: Generally, most athletes find it more effective to do higher repetition (but not maximal effort) sets and shorter rests at the beginning, and then gradually progress to fewer reps per set and longer rests as fatigue accumulates. For example, begin by performing sets of 8 with very short (15-20 second) rests. As you begin to fatigue, increase your rest intervals as you drop down to sets of 6, then 4, and as the 15-minute time limit approaches, crank out a few singles in an effort of accomplish as many repetitions as possible in 15 minutes. 

*NOTE*: Do not perform early sets to failure, or even near failure. Do 70% or so of what is possible (e.g., 8 reps with a 12-RM weight) at the beginning of the time frame. As the time limit approaches, work at or near failure as you attempt to break your rep record. 

*Progression*: Each time you repeat the workout; your objective is to simply perform more total repetitions in the same time frame. Apply the 20/5 rule: as soon as you can increase the total number of reps by 20% or more, start the next workout withy 5% more weight and start over. 
That's essentially EDT. No pre-ordained numbers of sets, reps, or rest periods. It's entirely up to you. Your job is to complete the 15-minute work period, and then improve on it the next time. Oh, and be ready to feel some pain. 

You train four days per week using a three way split and rotate in order. 

*Example*: 

Day #1 workout A 

Day #2 workout B 

Day #3 workout C 

Day #4 workout A 

The following week start where you left off with workout B and repeat the cycle: 

Day #1 workout B 

Day #2 workout C 

Day #3 workout A 

Day # 4 workout B 

*Workout A: Chest & Back *

First 15-minute time limit 

A1- Incline press 

A2- Medium grip pull down 
(5-minute rest) 

Second 15-minute time limit 

B1- Dips 

B2- Cable rows 
(5-minute rest) 

Third 15-minute time limit 

C1- Hammer Machine Incline 

C2- Hammer Machine rows 
(5-minute rest) 

*Workout B: Legs* 

First 15-minutes time limit 

A1- Leg Press 

A2- Leg Curl 
(5-minutes rest) 

Second 15-minutes time limit 

B1- Leg Extensions 

B2- Seated Leg curls 
(5-minutes rest) 

Third 15-minutes time limit 

C1-Seated calve raises 

C2- Standing calve raises 
(5-minutes rest) 

*Workout C: Arms and Delts* 

First 15-minutes time limit 

A1- Incline dumb bell curls 

A2- Seated shoulder extensions 
(5-minutes rest) 

Second 15-minute time limit 

B1- Preacher curls 

B2- Press downs 
(5-minutes rest) 

Third 15-minutes time limit 

C1- Lateral Raise 

C2- Bent Lateral Raise 
(5-minuetes rest) 

*Do cardio five days per week*. 

On Monday, Wednesday and Friday, do moderate cardio after EDT (if possible) for 30 minutes. On Tuesday and Thursday, Do a HITT session on a stationary bike, stair master, inclined treadmill or jump rope. 

*Advanced HITT Cardio Workout *

Begin each cardio session with a five minute warm-up 

After the warm-up do the following: 

20 seconds sprint and 40 seconds at a reduced level ??? five intervals 

Use 9 ??? 12% incline @ 9-12 mph 

Add one minute (20/40) per week until you reach 10 intervals 

After the sprints, do 25 minutes on a different machine (do 15 minutes on workout days) 


*Diet: two low carb days and one refeed day.* 

Pre workout days and pre cardio days, take two scoops of Glutamine 

Optional Meal Replacement: 2 scoops of a whey protein shake 

*Low Carb Meals: Two Days Of This Plan *

Meal 1: 6 egg whites with 1 yolk, two scoops of a whey protein shake + ½ grapefruit 

Meal 2: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables 

Meal 3: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables 

Meal 4: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables 

Meal 5: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cups lettuce 


*Refeed Meals: One Day of This Plan *(then go back to Low Carb Meals) 
Meal 1: 6 egg whites with 1 yolk, two scoops of a whey protein shake + ½ grapefruit 

Meal 2: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 3 cups vegetables 

Meal 3: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cups vegetables 

Meal 4: 6oz turkey/chicken + 3 cup vegetables 

Meal 5: Carb up Meal: 1 cup oatmeal; 6oz sweet potato; 1 banana + 1 cup vegetables 

Today, My training partner, Bruce and I did workout ???A???, Chest and Back.  We have added a new wrinkle to our training.  Each rep of each set is squeezed and held at the ???top??? for one or two seconds, than lowered slowly.  This adds to the intensity of the set.  For the next four weeks, we are going heavy and hard.  We want to fail at the end of each set.  This is a period of growth for the two of us. 

I have added two new supplements to my regimen: Muscletech???s _Leukic_ as a pre-workout supplement and _Anator P70_ as my post workout shake.  I will also add a Beverly _Mass Maker_ shake to my daily diet during this lean mass gain period. 

My contest weight on stage at my last show (11/4) was 141.  I began today at 148 after a week of ???eating.???  It???s amazing how quickly you can add weight when you eat the ???wrong??? food.  I finished the last of the bread pudding last evening.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 14, 2006*

Today Bruce and I dedicated our training to pull ups, calve raises and cardio.  We did 10 sets of 5 reps of wide grip, medium grip and hammer grip pull ups.  We did each rep very slowly, pausing at the top and squeezing the lats and back muscles for a two count before slowly lowering.  For the 10th set, we strapped on a 25 pound plate and did five medium grip slow pull ups, pausing at the top and squeezing before lowering.  We rested about one minute between sets.  We next headed for the calve machine, where we did three sets of 25 reps at a weight of 130 pounds.  Again, we paused at the top of each rep to squeeze our calve muscles.  After each seated set, we did 25 standing calve raises, squeezing at the top of each rep.  Then we did a HITT Cardio session.  After warming up at 10 degrees elevation at 4.5 mph speed, we did with five 20-second splits at 10 mph speed.  We completed the HITT with a moderate 15 minute stationary bike ride.  We ended our workout in the studio where we did some stretching.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 15, 2007*

Bruce and I continued our Escalation Density Training (EDT) with Workout "B," Legs.Before we did our first 15-minute session, we warmed up on the stationary bike for 15 minutes.  We started at a level of 10 and increased it by two levels every two minutes until we reached level 16.  Then we backed off, lowering the levels by two every minute.  We kept out speed up throughout the ride. This warmup drew blood to our quads and hams, so we were "ready" to hit the first exercise, Leg Presses.  We alternated Leg Presses with Leg Curls.  We went heavy and slow and squeezed at the top of each set.  We completed four sets of 8-10 reps each in the first 15 minutes.  After a five minute rest, we did the second 15-minutes, Leg Extensions and Seated Leg Curls. Back and fourth for four sets of each.  Since we did calves yesterday, after another five-minute rest, we did Leg Adductions and Leg Abductions for the last 15 minutes.  We finished the workout with 40 slow-squeeze crunches on a slant board.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Thursday, November 16, 2007*

Today we did Workout "C" of EDT, Arms and Delts.  The first 15-minuets, we did four sets each of incline dumbbell curls and seated shoulder extensions.  The second 15-minuets, we did four sets each of preacher curls and triceps press downs.  And the third 15-minutes were spent on lateral raises and bent over lateral raises.  We did between 8 and 10 reps of every exercise, pausing at the top of each to hold and squeeze before lowering the weight.  We went to failure on the fourth set of each exercise.  We ended our session with a 20-minute moderate tread mill session.  I'm still holding the six pounds I added since my last contest on November 4.  But the 147.0 pounds is hard and I still have plenty of vascularity.  I'm eating a lot more "clean" food.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 17, 2006)

*Friday, November 17, 2007* 

Escalation Density Training calls for four weight-training workouts per week: Workout A, Workout B, Workout C and then Workout A.  On Monday, we start with Workout B, then C, A, B., etc.  With this plan, you wind up doing the same body parts once in one week and then twice the next week.  Today we did Workout A again, Chest and Back.  We went heavier with fewer reps than we did on Monday.  We also changed up the equipment.  On Monday, we did machine incline press.  Today, we did barbell incline press.  On Monday we did straight bar medium grip pull downs, today, cable pull downs.  On Monday, our dip were without extra weights.  Today, we strapped on a 25 pound plate and did the same number of reps as Monday.  On Monday, we did wide grip cable rows.  Today we did narrow grip cable rows.  Instead of hammer machine incline, we did decline bench press and instead of hammer machine rows, we did slow pull ups with a hold and squeeze at the top of each rep.  All cool stuff.  Great workout.  We had to skip HITT Cardio, because of time.  I may go to the gym over the weekend to make up the lost HITT.  Or, maybe I'll just watch football on TV.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 20, 2006)

*Monday, November 20, 2007* 

I thought I had 45 weeks until my first Master Pro Show.  I went to the NGA web site yesterday where they have now posted the 2007 Schedule.  My first show will be September 8 in Atlanta, the NGA Pro-AM World Cup, 42 weeks from now.  My second Master Pro show will be the IDFA Canadian Classic III in Toronto in early November and my third Show will be the NGA National Night of Champions Pro Master and Pro Figure in Houston, Texas on November 17th.  So now, I'm pretty well set on three Pro Shows in 2007.  I'm still thinking about a warm up show as an amateur in August, maybe the NPC Alabama State Championship.  It depends on my training and where I am in contest prep by then. 

Bruce is training for his first Master contest in April.  Today we trained like the contest is in 30 days.  We had a kick butt legs workout.  This was Workout "B" of EDT.  We did squats and leg curls; leg extensions and walking dumbbell lunges; standing and seated calve raises.  Each rep of each exercise was done to a 1 - 4 count, one count up and four counts down.  We held each rep for a flex/stretch at the top.  My squat weight was 260 and Bruce did 300


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 20, 2006)

Looking good Old Navy ... great gallery shots.  You provide insperation for us all.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, BoneCrusher.  I'm looking forward to competing in Houston at the NGA Pro Masters next November.

*Tuesday, November 21, 2007*

Bruce and I limped into the gym today.  Our legs were still waisted from yesterday's EDT training.  Today we hit Workout "C", Arms and Delts.  Our three 15-minute couplets included: seated dumbbell curls + shrugs; barbell curls + seated triceps press downs; standing lateral raises + bent over lateral raises.  Each rep of each set was performed slowly, with a squeeze at the top, then lowered slowly for negative effect.  Fun stuff.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 21, 2006)

I know you....You work out at golds on 280 no?  I'm from hoover...and workout at golds periodically...


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Yep, "PW", you found me.  LOL.  Last year at Gold's Gym I trained Dave Gallahan, Jr., a 6' 2" 210 pound natural athlete to enter his first contest, the 2006 NPC Atlantic USA in Atlanta.  He placed 1st in Men's Novice and 2nd in the Open Light Heavyweight class.  Dave is a Birmingham Police Officer.  Now I am training Bruce Ovitt, a 40 year-old natural novice who will enter his first Master Competition next April.  We work out five days a week at Gold's on 280, a nice training facility.  The next time you are there when I am, please come over and say "Hey."   If I see you first, I'll say "Hey."*


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2006)

When I grow up, I want to be like you.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 21, 2006)

Old Navy said:


> *Yep, "PW", you found me.  LOL.  Last year at Gold's Gym I trained Dave Gallahan, Jr., a 6' 2" 210 pound natural athlete to enter his first contest, the 2006 NPC Atlantic USA in Atlanta.  He placed 1st in Men's Novice and 2nd in the Open Light Heavyweight class.  Dave is a Birmingham Police Officer.  Now I am training Bruce Ovitt, a 40 year-old natural novice who will enter his first Master Competition next April.  We work out five days a week at Gold's on 280, a nice training facility.  The next time you are there when I am, please come over and say "Hey."   If I see you first, I'll say "Hey."*



sure no prob

What times are you guys in there?  

Oh and be careful about training people there and not working there.  I'm sure they frown on that.  

I might actually go to work at the new facility they are building in vestavia.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks, DOMS.  Hey, PW, yep, they do frown on training someone without wearing the Gold's uniform.  I consider Bruce my training partner.  From time to time other members ask me for advice on form or working a body part, but Bruce "trains" with me.  I have no other "clients" at Gold's. The difference is that I'm not standing next to Bruce being his rep counter or pin pusher.  I do the same work as Bruce.  I just "lead" the workout...and I make him load the weights. LOL   We train Monday-Friday from 6:15 - 8 AM.

*Wednesday, November 22, 2007 *

42 years ago today, I was sitting in my car in the parking lot at Long Beach City College in California, studying for a 1 PM test when I heard the news flash on my radio that President John F. Kennedy was shot while riding in a motorcade in Dallas, Texas.  I didn't go to class. That event had a profound effect on me and millions of others that day.  It will always be one of those, "Where were you when..." moments.

Today, Bruce and I did EDT Workout "A" Chest and Back.  Our three 15-minute back-and-forth couplet's included four sets of: machine incline press (I failed at 150 pounds and Bruce at 180) and cable pull downs (160 pounds); weighted dips (25 pound plate) and wide grip cable rows (160 pounds); incline dumbbell flies (35 pounds) and flat bench dumbbell press (60 pounds).  We held each rep at the top and lowered it slowly (4 or 5 count).  We ran out of time for cardio and we are taking tomorrow off (Thanksgiving in the U.S.).  We will pick up our EDT workout on Friday.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 24, 2006)

*Friday, November 24, 2007*

After Bruce and I compared Thanksgiving meals (he pigged out much more than I did), we got to work. We met at 7:30 instead of 6:30, since I have the day off. Bruce went to his office after our workout (that's what owners of companies do, I guess). We did EDT Legs today. Squats, prone ham curls, extensions, seated ham curls, seated calve raises and standing calve raises. We did four sets of 8 -12 reps of each, heavy and slow, squeezing and holding at the top of each rep. Bruce said I was killing him...I was. After he left for his office, I stuck around to do 30 pull ups, 30 hanging leg raises and a HITT Cardio session. I burned off a lot more of my dinner last night than Bruce did. But, whose counting?


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 27, 2006)

*Monday, November 27, 2006*

I went to the gym on Saturday to do EDT Arms and Delts.  After my Thanksgiving fête, I couldn't stay away from the gym over the weekend.  There were about a half-dozen of us 'crazies' at Gold's.  Today, Bruce and I did EDT Chest and Back.  We worked each set to failure, going heavier each time.  This is nuts. We did make a few changes: instead of dips, we did elevated feet push ups and instead of incline machine press, we did decline dumbbell presses.  We ended the session with pull ups and hanging leg raises.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 28, 2006)

*Tuesday, November 28, 2006* 

Today was EDT Leg day, and was it ever.  Bruce hates me.  Hee, hee, hee. The name of the game today was slow and heavy, with a squeeze at the top of each rep.  Bruce kept giving me dirty looks as I upped the weights.  But, to his credit, he sucked it up and did the work.  After that, I rewarded him with a posing session in the studio.  We worked on symmetry turns, side chest and front double biceps.  Bruce is starting to look like a bodybuilder.  Bruce has the best of both worlds, a Training Partner and Personal Trainer.  We work well together.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 29, 2006)

*Wednesday, November 29, 2006 *

Bruce and I did EDT Arms and Delts.  We are winding down this program and are trying to maximize each workout by lifting slow and heavy.  Today we did slow incline dumbbell curls, slow seated shoulder extensions, holding at the top with a squeeze, preacher curls slowly, with added fast pump reps with each set, slow press downs, standing lateral raises and bent over barbell rows.  We ended with pull ups, hanging leg raises and a practice posing session.  Bruce and his family are heading to New York for a long-weekend so I will be training solo on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 30, 2006)

*Thursday & Friday, November 29 & 30, 2006 *

When I arrived at the gym this morning, I made the decision not to do an EDT workout.  My training partner, Bruce, is away for a few days with his family and since we are at the heaviest lifting stage of EDT, I didn't want to do sets without my spotter.  Bruce and I know how to support each other while training with this rigorous program.  I didn't want to ask someone else to spot me.  So today and tomorrow I am doing cardio, stretching, posing, pull ups and abs work.  Bruce and I will resume EDT next week for the final time.  The following week, we will begin a four-week Power Workout plan that my Coach, Sean "Sully" Sullivan wants me on.  And after that, Sully will have me on Hypertrophy Strength Training (HST).  It's going to be a Merry Christmas.  As my training partner and trainee, Bruce works whatever program I'm on.  He is training for his first Masters competition next April and is tracking well.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Monday, December 4, 2006*

After two easy days (Thursday & Friday) and a do-nothing-but-watch- college-football weekend, it was great to get back to a hard EDT workout.  Today was Workout "A," Chest & Back.  Bruce is returning from New York today, so we will work Legs tomorrow.  I did heavy and slow incline machine presses, medium grip pull downs, weighted dips, seated cable rows, flat bench dumb bell presses and instead of Hammer machine rows, I substituted slow pull ups.  A great workout.  I added a short cardio session and hanging leg lifts for Abs.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 5, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 5, 2006 *

Ow, ow, ow. EDT Legs today, without my training partner. Bruce didn't make it, so I did Legs alone. I used a spotter for my squats, just to train safely. I did four sets of eight reps for every exercise. Heavy and slow, with a squeeze at the top of the lift. Squats were deep at 220 pounds, leg curls at 130, extensions at 130-150, sitting ham curls at 90-100, sitting calve raises at 150 (3 sets of 25) and standing calve raises were weighted, holding a 35 pound plate (3 sets of 25). I did abs work and some stretching after this session. I weigh 153.8 today, up 12.8 pounds since my last show on November 4. I'm still hard, lean and vascular, much to my surprise.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 5, 2006)

You're doing great things here ON.  The work you do helps to keep up the motivation for us all


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2006)

will you be posting any photos?  How many more weeks left?


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 6, 2006)

*Bone Crusher*, thanks man for your encouragement.  As we all do, I'm working this one rep at a time. 

*P'Funk*, my first Master Pro show, the _NGA ProAm World Championship _is on September 8, 2007 in Atlanta.  I may do a warm-up show the week before, the _2007 NPC Alabama State Championship._
I have a photo gallery on my web site: *www.BodyBuildingSenior.com*.

*Wednesday, December 6, 2006 *

Bruce came into the gym today, rather sheepishly.  My training partner returned from a family visit in upstate New York, where this bodybuilder-in-training spent most of the last five days with his face in a food trough.  Four hotdogs in one sitting, home made fudge sauce smothering ice cream, etc.  I'm so darn jealous.  But, he did come in with a new determination to get back on track.  His first competition is the first week of April.  Today we did a very hard EDT Arms and Shoulders workout.  We did four sets of 10 or more reps of seated biceps dumbbell curls (30's), slow push downs (110), seated shoulder extensions - slow with a squeeze at the top  (20's & 25's), preacher curls (I did 125, Bruce did 140), standing lateral raises (20's & 25's) and upright rows (90's).  We also did 25 hanging leg raises and a moderate cardio session on the tread mill.  We are back on track.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 7, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 7, 2006 - "Remember Pearl Harbor!"*

Bruce and I are winding down from Escalation Density Training (EDT).  One more day of EDT Legs tomorrow and we begin a new four-week program on Monday, called Widow Maker Power Workout, a new plan devised by a very cruel Coach and Friend, Sean "Sully" Sullivan, of Cape Cod, Massachusetts.   Sully's new plan Rocks!  I can't wait...Bring It On!   I'll lay it out for you on Monday.

Meanwhile, today was EDT Chest and Back.  Bruce and I did our three 15-minute two-exercise groups heavy and slowly. For Incline press we did dumbbell flies (25's-30's-35's-45's), medium grip pull downs (100-110-120-140), weighted dips (45 lb plate for Bruce, 25 lb plate for me), cable rows - slow and squeezed 120-140), hammer machine incline (90-110-140-180). I could only do two reps at 180 and Bruce managed four.  Instead of hammer machine rows, we substituted pull ups: hands away grip, hammer grip and wide grip.  We "posed" the body part we were working on between each set and ended a very good session in the studio with a practice posing session.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 8, 2006)

*Friday, December 8, 2006 *

Bruce and I wound-down EDT Training this morning with a moderately hard Legs workout. On squats, Bruce managed a set of 6 X 300. Really cool. I did 6 x 250 that set. We also did four sets of 8-10 reps of leg curls (Bruce 170, me 140), extensions (130 - 110), seated leg curls, (110 - 90), adductors and abductors and seated and standing calve raises (three sets of 25 each at 150 pounds) We posed our quads, hams and calves after each set. On Monday, we begin Widow Maker Power Workouts. Today I weighed 154.4, the exact weight at which I began training for my first competition in June of 2004. The 154.4 pounds looks a lot different on me now. LOL


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Widow Maker Power Workout*

*Widow-Maker Power Workout ??? A Four-Week Plan *

The purpose of this plan, devised by Coach Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan of Cape Cod, Massachusetts, is to grow lean, hard muscle mass by lifting heavy for several sets with little rest in between, using the same weight load and then doing a Widow-Maker set of many reps for the same exercise. 

*Here is the Plan:* 

Keep the same weight for all 6 sets, but you may lose a rep or two at the end. For example set 1 - 4 you get the 6 reps, set 5, 5 reps and the last set 4. Pick a good weight and don't lower it even if it means 2-3 reps total on the last set. 

On the high rep sets don't just do them light and go through the motions, go heavy and hard. For example on the 50 reps of squats pick a weight you can only get 20-30 reps with and then just take 2-3 deep breaths and bang out 4-6 more reps, breath and do more until you get the reps in. This is the Widow Maker set! 

The rest between sets is 60-seconds and do a few warm-up sets before you begin the exercise 

Stretch or Pose the working muscle between sets for 20-30 seconds. 

*Day 1: *
Incline Bench Dumbbell Press ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 20 
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 20 
High Pulls (wide grip upright row, but you pull to the forehead) ??? 4 x 4 
Heavy Laterals ??? 3 x 8 
Press Down ??? 4 x 10 
Decline Dumbbell Extensions - 4 X 8 

*Day 2: *
Leg Press ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 40 
Squats ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 30 
Hack Squat ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 20 
Leg Curl s??? 5 x 8 
Leg Extensions ??? 4 x 10 

*Day 3:* 
Reverse Grip Barbell Row ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 20 
Medium Grip Pull Down ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 20 
Dead Lifts ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 30 
Barbell Curls ??? 4 x 6 
Preacher Curls ??? 4 x 10 

*Day 4:* 
Lunges - 6 X 6, 1 X 20 
Seated Leg Curls - 6 x 6 
Wide stance Squats (feet out wide, toes pointed out) - 6 X 6, 1 X 50 
Dumbbell Stiff Leg Dead Lifts - 6 X 6 
Step Ups (Step up, one leg at a time, on a high bench or aerobic step) 6 X 6 

*Calves and Abs* work is done twice a week. Pick one exercise and do 5-6 sets of as many reps as you can do for each. 

*Do Cardio* on off days from weights, 20 minutes of HITT or intervals. Do 5 min warm-up and 5 minute cool down so total time is 30 min with 20 being interval or HITT. 

*Monday, December 11, 2006* 

Well, Bruce and I did Day 1 today and we survived. Barely. Bruce???s body weight is 203 pounds, mine is 155. 

*Day 1:* 

*Incline Bench Dumbbell Press ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 20 *

I did 45???s; Bruce did 55???s for the 6 x 6 
I did 35???s; Bruce did 45???s for the 1 x 2 

*Flat Bench Dumbbell Press ??? 6 x 6, 1 X 20* 

I did 55???s; Bruce did 65???s for the 6 x 6 
I did 45???s; Bruce did 55???s for the 1 x 20 

*High Pulls (wide grip upright row, but you pull to the forehead) ??? 4 x 4 *

Bruce and I each did 4 sets of 4 reps, slowly with a squeeze, using 40 pounds 

*Heavy Laterals ??? 3 x 8 *

I did 25???s; Bruce did 30???s 

*Press Down ??? 4 x 10* 

Bruce and I each did 4 sets of 10 reps, slowly with a squeeze, using 65 pounds 

*Decline Dumbbell Extensions - 4 X 8* 

I did 30???s; Bruce did 20???s (my triceps are stronger for now) 

We ended our first session with 3 sets of 10 rep pull-ups and 2 sets of 25 hanging leg raises and a moderate stint on the treadmill. 

It took us 60 minutes to complete the Widow Maker portion of the workout and another ? hour to do pull ups, abs and cardio. 

We charted our weights for the Widow Maker so we can see where we need to start each time. We were both pumped and beat after this workout. Love it!


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 12, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 12, 2006*

*Widow Maker Power Workout - Day 2*

I remember, not so long ago, saying the Advance GH/HITT Cardio plan gave us the best (read hardest) Legs workout we had ever done.  Not so any more.  _Widow Maker_ Legs Day is a killer, aptly named, the _Widow Maker_.

Since this was the first Legs day of the four week plan, my training partner, Bruce, and I decided to go easy on the weights.  Here are the exercises and our lifts:

*Leg Press 6 X 6* - Bruce and I each did 450 pounds (10 plates)
*Leg Press 1 X 40* - Bruce and I each did 200 pounds (2 45's and a 10 on each side)

*Squats 6 x 6* - Bruce and I each did 200 pounds
*Squats 1 x 30* - Bruce and I each did 100 pounds

*Hack Squats 6 x 6* - Bruce and I each did 200 pounds
*Hack Squats 1 x 20* - Bruce did 120 pounds and I did 100

*Leg Curls 5 x 8* - Bruce did 125 pounds and I did 110

*Leg Extensions 4 x 10* - Bruce did 175 pounds and I did 160

It took our full workout to get through this regimen.  Tomorrow is an off day from weights and we will focus on abs, pull ups, calves and cardio.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 13, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 13, 2006*

Today, the _Widow Maker_ gave Bruce and I a break.  We didn???t lift weights.  We couldn???t lift if we wanted to.  We ache too much from Day 1 & Day 2.  We will pick up Day 3 tomorrow.  Our workout today focused on abs, calves, pull-ups and cardio. 

As you know this Journal is called, ???Training For My First Master Pro Contest at 64.???  One of the three Pro Shows I am going to do this year is the _IDFA Pro Classic_ on November 3rd in Toronto.

Shaun Campbell, President of the IDFA runs a great drug-free Federation.  He recently announced the _IDFA_ schedule for 2007:   

*International Drug Free Athletics (IDFA), http://www.idfa.ca* 

*IDFA TORONTO CLASSIC* 
Natural Bodybuilding, Fitness & Figure Championships
June 2, 2007
Toronto, Canada
*IDFA Pro-Qualifier
*5 years drug free 

*IDFA CANADIAN CLASSIC III*
Natural Bodybuilding, Fitness, Figure & Urban Dance Championships
November 3, 2007
Toronto, Canada
*IDFA Pro-Qualifier
*5 years drug free

*IDFA PRO CLASSIC*
Professional Natural Bodybuilding & Figure Championships
November 3, 2007
Toronto, Canada
*Open to Pros of all natural organizations
*5 years drug free

I had a great time at the _IDFA Canadian Classic II _on November 4th.  The venue was superb and the men and women athletes highly competitive.  The show moved quickly and the audience was very enthusiastic.  Backstage was roomy and the facilitators helpful.  I strongly recommend if you are looking for a fun, interesting and competitive contest, come to Toronto in June for the _IDFA Toronto Classic _or in November for the _IDFA Canadian Classic III_.   I???ll be there for sure, competing in the _IDFA Pro Classic._


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 14, 2006)

*Thursday, December 13, 2006*

This is Sick!  Day 3 of the _Widow Maker Power Workout_ is as tough as Day 1 and 2.  And from the looks of it, Day 4 tomorrow isn't going to be any easier.  Picking a good weight and keeping it the same for all the sets in an exercise is hard.  We are failing by the fourth set and are flailing by the sixth, but it's great!

Here is how Bruce and I got beat up today (Bruce weighed 194.0 and I weighed 156.4):

*Reverse Grip Barbell Row 6 x 6* - Bruce did 130 pounds and I did 110.
*Reverse Grip Barbell Row 1 x 20* - Bruce did 110 and I did 90.

*Medium Grip Pull Down 6 x 6* - Bruce did 140 pounds and I did 125.
*Medium Grip Pull Down 1 x 20* - Bruce did 125 and I did 100.

*Dead Lifts 6 x 6* - Bruce did 200 pounds and I did 150.
*Dead Lifts 1 x 30* - Bruce and I both did 135 pounds.

*Barbell Curls 4 x 6* - Bruce did 80 pounds and I did 60.

*Preacher Curls 4 x 10* - Bruce did 140 and I did 110.

Each set has a rest period between of 60-seconds, so we kept moving.  We have recorded our lifts and will increase the weights next week.  _Widow Maker _Rocks!


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 15, 2006)

*Friday, December 15, 2006* 

The _Widow Maker_ claimed its first victim.  Bruce didn't show up for our workout this morning.  Whimper!  I completed the first week of this excellent four-week power workout solo.

*Day 4* - My body weight = 157 pounds

*Lunges - 6 x 6* - I did six for each leg each set - 180 pounds
*Lunges - 1 x 20* - I did 20 for each leg - 130 pounds

*Seated Leg Curls - 6 x 6* - 100 pounds

*Wide Stance Squats - 6 x 6* - 230 pounds
*Wide Stance Squats - 1 x 50* - 130 (almost lost it here)

*Dumbbell Stiff Leg Dead Lifts - 6 x 6* - 50's

*Step Ups - 6 x 6* - holding 25-pound dumbbells

I rested 60-seconds between all sets.  I completed the week with hanging leg lifts and 75 seated (3 sets of 25 @ 150 pounds) and 75 standing calve raises.  I didn't have time for cardio today.

This is a kick-butt plan.  At the end of the first week, everything hurts.  I feel I have worked all my muscle groups close to my current limits.  I will try to add weight to each set for the next three weeks.  We will see if that's possible.  I hope the _Widow Maker_ doesn't get me, too.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

Good looking workouts ON, your strength levels kick ass. WTG on Squats especially.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 16, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Good looking workouts ON, your strength levels kick ass. WTG on Squats especially.



Thanks, Man.  I appreciate your support.  This plan is worth a look.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 18, 2006)

*Old Navy Honored by BB.com: Master Amateur of the Year*

*Monday, December 18, 2006 - Week Two of the Widow Maker Power Workout*

Still hurting a bit from Widow Maker Legs on Friday, I limped into the gym this morning and met my training partner, Bruce.  He said he missed Friday because he had to take his kid to day care for his wife that morning.  Hmmmmm.  OK.

We worked hard today on Chest and Triceps, adding weight to each set over what we did in Week One.   Tomorrow it's more Legs.  It's said that "Legs" wins bodybuilding competitions, so I am pumped to get pumped.

*I received some news on Saturday: * 

Bodybuilding.com has honored me for the third time.  In 2005, I was namedBodybuilding.com???s Amateur Bodybuilder of the Week # 254 http://www.bodybuilders.com/hults.htm

This year I was named Bodybuilding.com???s Over 40 Amateur Bodybuilder of the Week #23 http://www.bodybuilders.com/scotth.htm

And this week, I was named Bodybuilding.com???s Over 40 Amateur Bodybuilder of the Year for 2006 http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbcom_bestof2006.htm

It is a nice way to cap my 2006 contest season.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 19, 2006* 

This is getting serious. Bruce and I are "challenged" by Widow Maker to exceed expectations. Today we "handled" Legs. In order to mix up our equipment, we made a few changes from last Tuesday's workout:

I weighed 157.0 and Bruce 194.0

*Seated Leg Press* 
(The machine where you squat in the seated position and then raise your body)
6 x 6: I did 250 pounds and Bruce did 310
1 x 40: I did 150 pounds and Bruce did 210

*Squats* (Free-standing squat rack)
6 x 6: I did 195 and Bruce did 225
1 x 30: I did 145 and Bruce did 195

*Hack Squats* - We didn't do this exercise due to time constraint
6 x 6: 
1 x 20:

*Leg Curls*
5 x 8: I did 115 pounds and Bruce did 140

*Leg Extensions*
4 x 10: I did 175 pounds and Bruce did 205

All of our weights were higher than last week and we plan to go higher again next week.

Wednesday is a non-weight day, but we will do calves. We will also practice posing, do some abs work and pull ups. Widow Maker is a great four-week plan.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 20, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 20, 2006*

The Widow Maker Power Workout calls for four days of weight training per week.  Today was a non-weight day and we spent the time on pull ups, hanging leg raises, posing practice and cheating.  We cheated and did some weights: six sets of 25 reps of weighted calve raises, using 130 pounds for three seated sets and 180 pounds for three standing sets. Each set of 25 reps was done slowly, with a squeeze at the top of each rep.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 21, 2006)

*Thursday, December 21, 2006*

This was a gruesome day for the _Widow Maker_.  The Old Gal is giving Old Navy and Bruce all we can handle as we near completion of our second week of this four-week plan.  Today we upped our weights from last week:

I weigh 158 and Bruce weighs 192.  I am adding weight and Bruce is dropping, in preparation for his first contest in April.

*Reverse Grip Barbell Rows*
6 x 6: I did 120 pounds and Bruce did 140
1 x 20: I did 100 pounds and Bruce did 120

*Medium Grip Pull Down*
6 x 6: I did 130 pounds and Bruce did 150
1 x 20: I did 105 and Bruce did 130

*Dead Lifts*
6 x 6: I did 175 pounds and Bruce did 245
1 x 30: I did 155 pounds and Bruce did 155

*Barbell Curls - Machine*
4 x 6: Bruce did 130 pounds and I passed due to a sore bicep tendon.

*Preacher Curls* 
4 x 10: Bruce did 160 pounds and I passed due to a sore bicep tendon.

I have had a sore right bicep tendon for a few weeks.  I am resting it until next week.  I will test it then and see if I can resume heavy lifting.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 26, 2006)

*Tuesday, December 26, 2006*

There were about a half-dozen members in the gym this morning, counting Bruce and me.  We did Day 1 of the third week of the _Widow Maker Power Workout_.  Both of us had some Christmas dinner to work off and we did.

*The Widow Maker* - Day 1 - Chest, Shoulders and Triceps
I weighed 161.0 and Bruce weighed 194.0

*Incline Bench Dumbbell Press*
6 x 6 I did 55's and Bruce did 60's
1 x 20 I did 45's and Bruce did 50's

*Flat Bench Dumbbell Press*
 6 x 6 I did 60's and Bruce did 70's
1 x 20 I did 50's and Bruce did 60's

*Dumbbell Shrugs*
6 x 6 I did 65's and Bruce did 80's
1 x 20 I did 55's and Bruce did 60's

*Laterals*
3 x 8 I did 25's and Bruce did 35's

*Press Downs*
4 x 10 Bruce and I did 72.5 pounds

*Decline Dumbbell Extensions*
4 x 8 I did 30's and Bruce did 20's

We then did three sets of combination exercises of dips and pulls ups, two sets of hanging leg raises, 25 slant board crunches and a posing session.  A very good workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 27, 2006)

*Wednesday, December 27, 2006*

_Widow Maker_ Legs Day almost made two Widows.  Bruce and I agreed this was the toughest leg workout either one of us has ever done.  One more week of this wicked plan and then we can look forward to something tougher.  But for now, we grew some legs today.

I weighed 159.8 and Bruce weighed 191.0

*Widow Maker Power Workout* - Week 3, Day 2

*Leg Press* 
6 x 6 - I did 500 pounds and Bruce did 550
1 x 40 - I did 250 pounds and Bruce did 300

*Squats* - Smith Machine with a flat bench between our legs to ensure a full squat was performed.
6 x 6 - I did 250 pounds and Bruce did 300
1 x 30 - I did 160 pounds and Bruce did 220

*Hack Squats*
6 X 6 - I did 230 pounds and Bruce did 280
1 x 20 - I did 180 pounds and Bruce did 200

*Leg Curls*
5 x 8 - I did 125 pounds and Bruce did 155

*Leg Extensions*
4 x 10 -  I did 145 pounds and Bruce did 175

It took nearly two hours to complete this workout.  We rested more than 60-seconds between sets and it took extra time to change the weights between my sets and Bruce's.  We also flexed our legs between sets for 20-30 seconds.  Oh my!


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Thursday, December 28, 2006*

Everything hurt when Bruce and I arrived at the gym today.  Yesterday's _Widow Maker_ Legs Day was brutal.  Today we focused on back, biceps and core work.

I weighed 159.4 and Bruce weighed 198.0

*Widow Maker Power Workout* - Week 3, Day 3

*Reverse Grip Barbell Rows*
6 x 6 - I did 130 pounds and Bruce did 150
1 x 20 - I did 110 and Bruce did 130

*Cable Pull Downs* (Life Fitness)
6 x 6 - I did 110 pounds and Bruce did 120
1 x 20 - I did 90 pounds and Bruce did 100

*Dead Lifts*
6 x 6 - I did 185 pounds and Bruce did 235
1 x 30 - I did 165 pounds and Bruce did 185

*Barbell Curls*
4 x 6 - I did 60 pounds and Bruce did 90

*Preacher Curls*
4 x 10 - I did 110 and Bruce did 145

Since we didn't work out on Christmas Day, we are doing four days straight this week, so tomorrow, we do more legs, but different exercises than on Wednesday.

*2006 Goals: Achieved*

Last January, I set some personal goals I wanted to work towards achieving this year:

*Win an NPC Open Men's Bantam Weight Class* -  In February, I placed first in the Men's Open Bantam Weight Class at the NPC Atlantic USA Championship in Atlanta.

*Better my Third Place finish in 2005 in the Men's Master 60+ Class at the FAME WNSO World Bodybuilding Championship in Toronto* - In June, I placed first in the Class and am the 2006 FAME WNSO Men's Master 60+ World Champion.

*Win a second Best Poser Award* - In April I won my second Best Poser Award and in November, I won my Third.

*Win a Masters Pro Card in a tested Federation* - In September, the National Gym Association (NGA) awarded me a Master Pro Card in Atlanta and in November, the International Drug Free Athletics (IDFA) awarded me a second Master Pro card in Toronto, Canada

*Earn my Certified Personal Trainer certification* - Today,  December 28, I passed the course and test and am now a National Federation of Professional Trainers (NFPT) Certified Personal Trainer.

*Goals for 2007*

Train for and compete in at least three Natural Masters Pro shows.


----------



## Old Navy (Dec 29, 2006)

*Friday, December 29, 2006*

Doing legs with only two-days rest was tough, but Bruce and I got through it. 

*Widow Maker Power Workout* - Week 3, Day 4

I weighed 159.0 and Bruce weighed 194.0

*Day 4*

*Wide Stance Squats*
6 x 6 - I did 250 pounds and Bruce did 300
1 x 50 - I did 150 pounds and Bruce did 200

*Dumbbell Stiff Leg Dead Lifts*
6 x 6 - Bruce and I did 55's

*Seated Leg Curls*
6 x 6 - I did 125 pounds and Bruce did 135

*Hip Adductor*
3 x 10 - I did 225 pounds and Bruce did 250

*Hip Abductor*
3 x 10 - I did 225 pounds and Bruce did 250

*Calf Extensions*
3 x 25 - Bruce and I did 150 pounds

*Standing Calf Raises*
3 x 25 - Bruce and I did our body weight

*Step Ups *
6 x 6 - Bruce and I held a pair of 50 pound dumbbells

This was our last workout for 2006.  We will begin the New Year on Monday when we meet in the gym at 9 AM to kick-off Week Four of _Widow Maker_.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 1, 2007)

*Monday, January 1, 2007*

A great way to start the New Year, _Widow Maker Power Workout_ - Week 4, Day 1:

I weighed 164.4 pounds and Bruce weighed 191.0

*Incline Bench Dumbbell Press*
6 x 6 - I did 60's and Bruce did 75's
1 x 20 - I did 50's and Bruce did 60's

*Flat Bench Dumbbell Press*
6 x 6 - I did 65's and Bruce did 75's
1 x 20 - I did 45's and Bruce did 55's

*Dumbbell Shrugs*
6 x 6 - I did 70's and Bruce did 80's
1 x 20's Bruce and I did 60's

*Heavy Laterals (Cable)*
3 x 8 - I did 25 pounds and Bruce did 35 pounds

*Triceps Press Machine*
4 x 10 - Bruce and I did 170 pounds

*Triceps Extension Machine*
4 x 10 - Bruce and I did 100 pounds

We ended out first workout of 2007 with 50 hanging leg lifts and 50 slant board crunches.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Tuesday, January 2, 2007* 

I believe the Widow is trying to kill Bruce and me as we finish the last week of the four-week _Widow Maker Power Workout_.  Today was Legs.

*Widow Maker Power Workout* - Week Four, Day 2
I weighed 161.4 and Bruce weighed 191.0

*Hammer Strength Seated Leg Press*
6 x 6 - Bruce and I did 350 pounds
1 x 40 - Bruce and I did 250 pounds

*Free Standing Squats*
6 x 6 - I did 295 pounds and Bruce did 315
1 x 30 - I did 225 pounds and Bruce did 250

*Hack Squats*
6 x 6 - Bruce and I did 270 pounds (should have gone heavier)
1 x 20 - Bruce and I also did 270 pounds for the 20 rep set

*Leg Curls*
5 x 8 - I did 130 pounds and Bruce did 170

*Leg Extensions*
4 x 10 - I did 160 pounds and Bruce did 190

After each set of each exercise, we flexed our leg muscles for 20-seconds.

Bruce and I have enjoyed a good deal of increased strength since we began this program four-weeks ago.  We both have recorded several personal best lifts.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 3, 2007)

*Wednesday, January 3, 2007*

I weighed 161.0 and Bruce weighed 190.5 

As we are winding down from our four-week _Widow Maker Power Workout_, it's getting tougher.  Today, Bruce and I set a few more personal best lifts.  Tomorrow is a non-weight training day.  We will do cardio, posing, pull ups, abs work and stretches.  Friday is the last day for this excellent training plan.

*Reverse Grip Barbell Rows*
6 x 6 - I did 150 pounds and Bruce did 170
1 x 20 - I did 130 pounds and Bruce did 155

*Medium Grip Pull Downs*
6 x 6 - I did 140 pounds and Bruce did 160
1 x 20 - I did 120 pounds and Bruce did 140

*Dead Lifts*
6 x 6 - I did 200 pounds and Bruce did 250 (Personal Bests)
1 x 30 - Bruce and I did 185 pounds

*Barbell Curls*
4 x 6 - I did 70 pounds and Bruce did 100 

*Preacher Curls*
4 x 10 - I did 100 pounds and Bruce did 125


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 4, 2007)

*Thursday, January 4, 2007*

Today the _Widow_ gave us a day off from weight training.  We did cardio, pull ups, abs, stretching and posing practice.  Tomorrow is the last day of this remarkable four-week training plan.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 5, 2007)

*Friday, January 5, 2007*

It's over. Today Bruce and I completed the four-week *Widow Maker Power Workout*. We agree it is the best training plan we have every done. Its intensity and variety made it challenging and fun. We will take on the _Widow _again, count on it. 

The best way to express the success of the program is to look at one of my exercises over the four-week period. 

*Squats - December 12, 2006* 
6 x 6 -Smith Machine - I did 200 pounds
1 x 30 - Smith Machine - I did 100 pounds

*Squats - December 19, 2006*
6 x 6 - Free Standing - I did 195 pounds
1 x 30 - Free Standing - I did 145 pounds

*Squats - December 27, 2006*
6 x 6 - Smith Machine - I did 250 pounds
1 x 30 - Smith Machine - I did 160 pounds

*Squats - January 2, 2007*
6 x 6 - Free Standing - I did 295 pounds
1 x 30 - Free Standing - I did 225 pounds

My body weight for the four weeks was around 160.0 pounds.

Bruce and I were able to increase our weights week-to-week for every exercise. I don't think my fast twitch muscle fibers will ever be the same. 

My thanks again to my Coach, Sean "Sully" Sullivan of Cape Cod, Massachusetts, who developed this excellent power workout. On Monday, "Sully" has Bruce and I on a new four-week program. It's called:

*Full-Body Hypertrophy Workout*

*DAY 1*

Pull Ups, medium grip: as many sets as needed to get in 50 reps

Dumbbell Row: 3 X 4-6 with a drop on the last set (drop sets do 6 reps drop the weight 30% and go to failure)

Pull Down with V bar: 3 X 6

Rack Dead Lifts: 2 X 4-6, 1 X 30

Curls: 3 X 4-6 with last set as a drop

Preacher Curl 2 X 6-8 with burns on last set (burns are 1/4 reps at the mid point)

Dumbbell Bench/Flies: 3 X 10-12, Positive stroke a press, negative stroke is a fly

Upright Row, medium grip: 2 X 10-12

Seated Triceps Extension: 2 X 10-12

Leg Extension: 1 X 50-100 (on 50-100 rep sets pick a light weight and go for 50-100 nonstop, this burns)

Seated Leg Curl: 1 X 50-100

Calf press: 1 X 50-100

*DAY 2*

Squats: 4 X 4-8, 1 X 30

Hack Squat 3 X 4-6 last set with static hold in the 1/2 position for 30 seconds 

Lunges 3 X 4-6, last set do a drop

Leg Curl 3 X 4-6 last set do slow 8-10 seconds of negative

Hyperextensions or Glute Ham rise: 2 X 4-6 

Seated Calf Raises: 2 X 8-10 hold bottom and top 2 seconds

Standing calf: 2 X 20-30 drop sets

Lat Pull Downs: 2 X 12

Cable rows: 2 X 12

Cable curls: 2 X 12

Peck deck: 1 X 50-100

Machine Laterals: 1 X 30-50

Machine Triceps Extension: 1 X 30-50

*DAY 3*

Incline Press: 3 X 4-6 with last set a drop

Dips: 3 X 4-6 last set do burns (1/4 movements at the mid-range)

Dumb Bell Flat Bench: 2 X 4-6

Push Press: 3 X 4-6 

Side Laterals: 2 x 4

Bent Over Laterals: 2 x 4

Decline Dumb Bell Triceps Extensions: 3 X 4-6 with slow negatives

Triceps Dip: 2 X 6-8 with static hold

Sissy Squats: 2 X 12

Seated Leg Curls: 2 X 12

Calf Press: 2 X 15

Straight Arm Pull Down: 1 X 50-100

Machine Curls: 1 X 30-50

Do Cardio Between Workout Days:

*DAY 1*

30-minute intervals on Stair Master or treadmill, 2 minutes of medium and 1 minute of all out gut buster, then back down.

*DAY 2*

Combat cardio: 5 cycles of the following

Jump Rope 2 minutes

30 Mountain Climbers

30 Squat Thrust

30 Push-Ups

30 Side Straddle Hops

Puke Once and Repeat!

*DAY 3*

45 Minutes of Moderate Cardio


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 8, 2007)

*Monday, January 8, 2007*

*???The Phoenix,??? A Full-Body Hypertrophy Workout*

_Phoenix_ (mythology), a mythical bird that dies in flames and is reborn from the ashes. 

After Bruce and I completed the four-week _Widow Maker Power Workout_, we were drained.  I feel this new Training Plan is aptly named.  I call it ???_The Phoenix_???

*DAY 1*

*Pull Ups*, medium grip: as many sets as needed to get in 50 reps. we could only do 30 the first day.  We will up it to 50 at soon as we can.

*Dumbbell Row*: 3 X 4-6 with a drop on the last set (drop sets do 6 reps drop the weight 30% and go to failure). We used 55???s and dropped set to 35???s

*Pull Down with V bar*: 3 X 6.  We did 140 pounds

*Rack Dead Lifts*: 2 X 4-6, 1 X 30.  I did 220/135. Bruce did 150/135

*Curls*: 3 X 4-6 with last set as a drop.  I did 30???s/dropped to 25???s. Bruce did 40???s drop to 35???s

*Preacher Curl*:  2 X 6-8 with burns on last set (burns are 1/4 reps at the mid point) I did 60 pounds. Bruce did 80

*Dumbbell Bench/Flies*: 3 X 10-12, Positive stroke is a press, negative stroke is a fly. I did 45???s. Bruce did 55???s

*Upright Row*, medium grip: 2 X 10-12. I did 95 pounds.  Bruce did 110

*Seated Triceps Extension*: 2 X 10-12.  Bruce and I did 60???s

*Leg Extension*: 1 X 50-100 (on 50-100 rep sets pick a light weight and go for 50-100 nonstop, this burns) Bruce and I each did 50.  My weight was 70 pounds. Bruce did 80

*Seated Leg Curl*: 1 X 50-100.  Bruce and I each did 50.  My weight was 55 pounds. 
Bruce did 65

*Calf press*: 1 X 50-100.  We used the Smith Machine and did 50 each with 135 pounds.

In each case, we did the higher number of reps required (10-12, we did 12).

Our first impression is that this is a great change-of-pace plan and we are looking forward to adding weights to every exercise over the four-weeks of _The Phoenix_.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 9, 2007)

*Tuesday, January 9, 2007 *

I weighed 160 and Bruce weighed 188.4

Today, Bruce and I enjoyed a break from weight training and spent a lot of time on posing practice, abs work and light cardio. Tomorrow, "The Phoenix" is going to work our legs, taking up where the "Widow Maker" left off.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 10, 2007)

*Wednesday, January 10, 2007*

*The Phoenix Full-Body Hypertrophy Workout* 

I am holding firm at 160.0 and Bruce continues to drop and is at 186.4

*DAY TWO of Weight Training*

*Squats: *
4 x 8 ??? I did 275 and Bruce did 315
1 x 30 ??? I did 225 and Bruce did 250

*Hack Squat:* last set with static hold in the 1/2 position for 30 sec.
3 x 6 - 1 did 360 and Bruce did 450. Set 3 we did 50% of the weight

*Lunges:* last set do a drop to failure
3 x 6 ??? Bruce and I did 150 pounds, dropped 30% on set three 

*Leg Curls*: last set do slow 8-10 seconds of negative
3 x 6 ??? I did 125 pounds and Bruce did 160

*Glute Ham Rises:* 
2 X 6 ??? I did 140 pounds and Bruce did 160

*Seated Calf Rises:* hold bottom and top 2 seconds
3 x 10 ??? Bruce and I did 150 pounds

*Standing Calf Rises:* drop set on 2nd set to failure 
2 X 30 ??? Bruce and I did 225 pounds and dropped 30% on the 2nd set 

*Lat Pull Downs:* 
2 X 12 ??? I did 140 pounds and Bruce did 160

*Cable Rows:*
2 X 12 ??? I did 140 pounds and Bruce did 160 

*Cable Curls:* 
2 X 12 ??? I did 30 pounds and Bruce did 50 (I have a sore bicep tendon)

*Peck Deck:*
1 X 50-100 ??? Bruce and I could only do 50 this time at 100 pounds.

*Machine Laterals:* 
1 X 50 ??? Bruce and I did 60 pounds

*Machine Triceps Extensions:*
1 x 50 - Bruce and I did 60 pounds 

We are experimenting with different weight levels and will strive to add weights to each exercise each week. _The Phoenix Full Body Hypertrophy Workout_ is an excellent program. We feel we will add endurance and strength to build on the _Widow Maker Power Workout_ we completed last week. Tomorrow is Combat Cardio day. It should be interesting.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 11, 2007)

*Thursday, January 11, 2007*

_"The Phoenix" Full Body Hypertrophy Training_ calls for three days-per week of weight training and three days-a-week of cardio. Two of the days are normal _HITT Cardio_ or moderate cardio. One of the days calls for _Combat Cardio_. This is the day.

I weighed 158.6 (down a bit) and Bruce weighed 188.4 (stable)

*Combat Cardio: 5 cycles of the following*

*Jump Rope* - 2 minutes

*30 Mountain Climbers* - to an elevated platform

*30 Squat Thrusts* - From a squat to an explosive leap up

*30 Push Ups* - slow and full

*30 Side Straddle Hops* - done quickly

*Puke once and repeat!* - We managed not to puke, but we knew we were doing cardio.

After the five sets, Bruce and I caught our breath and then did abs work on the mat and a short posing practice. Our hearts were beating today.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 12, 2007)

*Friday, January 12, 2007*

*"The Phoenix" Full-Body Hypertrophy Training*

I weighed 159.4 and Bruce weighed 186.4

*DAY 3*

*Incline Dumbbell Press:* 3 X 6 with last set a drop
I did 65 pounds, Bruce did 85.

*Dips*: 3 X 6 last set do burns (1/4 movements at the midrange)

*Dumb Bell Flat Bench*: 2 X 6
I did 75 pounds, Bruce did 90

*Push Press:* 3 X 6
Bruce and I did 90 pounds

*Side Laterals:* 2 x 6 (Seated)
15 pound dumbbells - done slow with a pause at the top

*Bent Over Laterals:* 2 X 6
15 pound dumbbells - done slow with a pause at the top

*Decline Dumb Bell Triceps Extensions*: 3 X 6 with slow negatives
I did 30's, Bruce did 20's

*Triceps Dip*: 2 X 8 with static hold (5-seconds)

*Sissy Squats:* 2 X 12

*Seated Leg Curls:* 2 X 12
I did 150 pounds, Bruce did 170

*Calf Press*: 3 X 15 (feet straight, toes in, heels in)
Bruce and I did 300 pounds

*Straight Arm Pull Down:* 1 X 100
Bruce and I did 20 pounds

*Machine Curls:* 2 X 50
I did 20 pounds, Bruce did 30

This was a great first week of "_The Phoenix_."  We will add weight to each exercise in week two.  Tomorrow we are scheduled to do 45 minutes of moderate cardio.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 16, 2007)

*Tuesday, January 16, 2007 

Phoenix Full-Body Hypertrophy Workout

Week Two, Day Two*

I weighed 159.8 and Bruce weighed 184.0

Today my training partner, Bruce, and I did a cardio, abs and posing workout.  For abs, we did slant board crunches, full sit-ups, ball crunches and hanging leg lifts (slowly with constant tension on the abs).  For posing, we completed several posing drills, like holding each pose hard for 8-seconds, 4-count transition poses, a couple of symmetry rounds and a couple of mandatory rounds.  Posing drills double as a good cardio workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 16, 2007)

THIS POST WAS MISSED AFTER FRIDAY SO IT'S HERE AFTER TUESDAY.


*Monday, January 8, 2007*

*???The Phoenix,??? A Full-Body Hypertrophy Workout*

_Phoenix _(mythology), a mythical bird that dies in flames and is reborn from the ashes. 

*WEEK 2, DAY 1*

I weighed 160.8 pounds and Bruce weighed 186.0.

*Pull Ups, medium grip:* as many sets as needed to get in 50 reps.
Bruce and I did 50 rack pull ups, slowly and with a squeeze.

*Dumbbell Row:* 3 X 6 with a drop on the last set (drop sets do 6 reps drop the weight 30% and go to failure). I did 60's with a drop set of 40's. Bruce did 75's with a drop set of 50's.

*Pull Down with V bar*: 3 X 6. I did 160 pounds and Bruce did 180.

*Rack Dead Lifts:* 2 X 6, 1 X 30. I did 225/155. Bruce did 295/225.

*Curls*: 3 X 6 with last set as a drop. I did 30???s/dropped to 25???s. Bruce did 40???s drop to 35???s.

*Preacher Curl:* 2 X 8 with burns on last set (burns are 1/4 reps at the mid point) I did 95 pounds. Bruce did 125.

*Dumbbell Bench/Flies:* 3 X 12, Positive stroke is a press, negative stroke is a fly. Bruce and I did 45???s.

*Upright Row, medium grip*: 2 X 12. I did 95 pounds. Bruce did 110

*Seated Triceps Extension:* 2 X 12. Bruce and I did 60???s

*Leg Extension:* 1 X 50-100 (on 50-100 rep sets pick a light weight and go for 50-100 nonstop, this burns) Bruce and I each did 100. My weight was 55 pounds. Bruce did 70

*Seated Leg Curl:* 1 X 50-100. Bruce and I each did 75. My weight was 55 pounds. Bruce did 65

*Calf press:* 1 X 50-100. We used the seated press and did 75 reps of 150 pounds

We were able to add weights to the majority of our lifts from last week. I had a personal best with the 2 x 6 and 1 x 30 Dead Lifts.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 17, 2007)

*Wednesday, January 17, 2007* 

*The Phoenix Full-Body Hypertrophy Workout *

I am holding firm at 161.0 and Bruce continues to drop and is at 183.5 

*WEEK TWO, DAY TWO of Weight Training *

*Squats* - Smith Machine
4 x 8 ??? I did 285 and Bruce did 370 
1 x 30 ??? I did 225 and Bruce did 270 

*Hack Squat* - last set with static hold in the 1/2 position for 30 sec. 
3 x 6 - 1 did 380 and Bruce did 470. Set 3 we did 60% of the weight 

*Lunges* - last set do a drop to failure 
3 x 6 ??? Bruce and I did 150 pounds, dropped 30% on set three 

*Leg Curls* - last set do slow 8-10 seconds of negative 
3 x 6 ??? I did 130 pounds and Bruce did 185 

*Glute Ham rises* 
2 X 6 ??? I did 140 pounds and Bruce did 160 

*Seated Calf Rises* - hold bottom and top 2 seconds 
3 x 10 ??? Bruce and I did 150 pounds 

*Standing calf rises* - drop set on 2nd set to failure 
2 X 30 ??? Bruce and I did 240 pounds and dropped 30% on the 2nd set 

*Lat Pull Downs* 
2 X 12 ??? I did 140 pounds and Bruce did 160 

*Cable rows* 
2 X 12 ??? I did 140 pounds and Bruce did 160 

*Cable curls* 
2 X 12 ??? I did 40 pounds and Bruce did 60 (We both have a sore right bicep tendon) 

*Peck deck *
1 X 50-100 ??? Bruce and I could only do 50 this time at 100 pounds. 

*Machine laterals* 
1 X 50 ??? Bruce and I did 60 pounds 

*Machine Triceps Extensions* 
1 x 50 - Bruce and I did 60 pounds 

We were able to add weights to several, but not all exercises. I had a Personal Best in Squats. My goal for Squats is 4 x 8 at 300 pounds in Week Four.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats on the PB on your squats.  Gotta feel good


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 18, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Congrats on the PB on your squats.  Gotta feel good



Thanks.  It did feel great.

*Thursday, January 18, 2007 *

_"The Phoenix" _Full-Body Hypertrophy Training calls for three days per week of weight training and three days per week of cardio. Two of the days are normal _HITT Cardio_ or moderate cardio. One of the days calls for _Combat Cardio_. This is _Combat Cardio_ Day. 

I weighed 162.2 and Bruce didn't show up. 

*Combat Cardio: 5 cycles of the following *

*Jump Rope* - 2 minutes 

*30 Mountain Climbers* - to an elevated platform 

*30 Squat Thrusts* - From a squat to an explosive leap up 

*30 Push Ups* - slow and full 

*30 Side Straddle Hops* - done quickly 

After the five cycles, I did five sets of 10 pull-ups, 50 hanging leg raises and abs crunches. I ended my solo act with a short posing practice.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 19, 2007)

*Friday, January 19, 2007 *

_"The Phoenix"_ Full-Body Hypertrophy Training 

I weighed 164.0 and Bruce weighed 183.0 

*Week 2, Day 3 of Weight Training* 

*Incline Barbell Press*: 3 X 6 
I did 185 pounds, Bruce did 255. 

*Dips:* 3 X 6 last set do burns (1/4 movements at the midrange) 

*Flat Bench Press*: 2 X 6 
I did 205 pounds, Bruce did 260 

*Push Press:* 3 X 6 (Military Press) 
I did 90 pounds, Bruce did 110 

*Cable Laterals* : 2 x 6  
15 pounds - done slow with a squeeze at the top 

*Bent Over Cable Laterals*: 2 X 6 
15 pounds - done slow with a squeeze at the top 

*Decline Barbell Triceps Extensions:* 3 X 6 with slow negatives 
Bruce and I did 70 pounds 

*Triceps Dip:* 2 X 8 with static hold (5-seconds) 

*Sissy Squats:* 2 X 12 

*Seated Leg Curls*: 2 X 12 
I did 150 pounds, Bruce did 170 

*Calf Press:* 3 X 15 (feet straight, toes in, heels in) 
Bruce and I did 300 pounds 

*Straight Arm Pull Down:* 1 X 100 
Bruce and I did 20 pounds 

*Machine Curls*: 2 X 50 
Bruce and I did 30 pounds


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 23, 2007)

*Monday, January 22, 2007 *

_???The Phoenix_,??? A Full-Body Hypertrophy Workout 

_Phoenix_ (mythology), a mythical bird that dies in flames and is reborn from the ashes. 

My workout partner, Bruce, is training to enter his first Masters bodybuilding competition in 11 weeks.  In addition to diet, cardio and weight training, we are working on posing.  Yesterday, Bruce and I had a two-hour practice posing session at my home.  We did symmetry rounds and mandatory rounds and then a full video taped contest-conditions posing practice.  We then viewed the tape and critiqued the session.  

*WEEK 3, DAY 1 *

I weighed 163.8 pounds and Bruce weighed 184.0. 

*Pull Ups, medium grip*: as many sets as needed to get in 50 reps.  Bruce and I did 5 sets of 10 medium and hammer grip pull ups, slowly and with a squeeze. 

*Dumbbell Row*: 3 X 6 with a drop on the last set (drop sets do 6 reps drop the weight 30% and go to failure). Bruce and I did 60's with a drop set of 40's. 

*Pull Down with V bar*: 3 X 6. I did 165 pounds and Bruce did 185. 

*Rumanian Dead Lifts*: 2 X 6, 1 X 30. Bruce and I did 225/155. 

*Bar Bell Curls*: 3 X 6 with last set as a drop. I did 60 pounds/dropped to 40. Bruce did 80 drop to 50. 

*Preacher Curl:* 2 X 8 with burns on last set (burns are 1/4 reps at the mid point) I did 95 pounds. Bruce did 125. 

*Dumbbell Bench/Flies*: 3 X 12, Positive stroke is a press, negative stroke is a fly. I did 45's, Bruce did 55???s. 

*Upright Row, medium grip*: 2 X 12. I did 95 pounds. Bruce did 110  

*Rope Triceps Extension*: 2 X 12. Bruce and I did 50 pounds  

*Leg Extension:* 1 X 100 (Pick a light weight and go for 100 nonstop, this burns). My weight was 60 pounds. Bruce did 70 

*Seated Leg Curl*: 1 X 100. I did 60 pounds, Bruce did 70.  

*Calf press*: 1 X 50 - 100. We used the seated press and did 75 reps of 170 pounds 

We were able to add weights to the majority of our lifts from last week. I had a personal best with the 2 x 6 and 1 x 30 Rumanian Dead Lifts.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 23, 2007)

*Tuesday, January 23, 2007 *

"_The Phoenix_" Full-Body Hypertrophy Training calls for three days per week of weight training and three days per week of cardio. Two of the days are normal _HITT Cardio_ or moderate cardio. One of the days calls for _Combat Cardio_. This is _Combat Cardio_ Day. 

I weighed 163.8 and Bruce weighed 183.0. 

*Combat Cardio: 5 cycles of the following* 

*Jump Rope* - 2 minutes 

*30 Mountain Climbers* - to an elevated platform 

*30 Squat Thrusts* - From a squat to an explosive leap up 

*30 Push Ups* - slow and full 

*30 Side Straddle Hops* - done quickly 

After the five cycles, we did 50 hanging leg raises and some abs crunches.  We ended the workout with a short posing practice.  I will be traveling to Washington, DC on business for the rest of the week, so Bruce and I will do _The Phoenix _solo.  We will meet at my home on Sunday for another video taped posing session


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 26, 2007)

*Wednesday, January 24, 2007 - Washington, DC*

I am in our Nation's Capitol for a few days on company business.  I'm staying at the Hyatt Regency on Capitol Hill, a nice hotel with a large fitness facility.  It's $14 a day to use the club unless you have a Hyatt Gold Card, then, it's free.  I have a Card.

*The Phoenix Full-Body Hypertrophy Workout* 

I hit my off-season weight goal this morning, 165.0 pounds.

*WEEK THREE, DAY TWO of Weight Training *

*Squats* - Smith Machine 
4 x 8 ??? I did 250, 250, 285 and 300!!!! Personal Best.  Yea!!!! 
1 x 30 ??? I did 225 and nearly puked.  LOL 

*Seated Leg Press* - last set with static hold in the 1/2 position for 30 sec. 
3 x 6 - 1 did 250 pounds 

*Lunges *- last set do a drop to failure 
3 x 6 ??? I did 150 pounds, dropped 30% on set three 

*Seated Leg Curls* - last set do slow 8-10 seconds of negative 
3 x 6 ??? I did 100 pounds 

*Glute Ham rises *
2 X 6 ??? Did not do.  No equipment 

*Seated Calf Rises* - hold bottom and top 2 seconds 
3 x 10 ??? Had to improvise and did them on a Seated Leg Press - 250 pounds 

*Standing calf rises* - drop set on 2nd set to failure 
2 X 30 ??? Bruce and I did 240 pounds and dropped 30% on the 2nd set 

*Lat Pull Downs* 
2 X 12 ??? I did 150 pounds - Personal Best

*Cable rows* 
2 X 12 ??? I did 140 pounds 

*Cable curls* 
2 X 12 ??? I did 60 pounds 

*Peck deck* 
1 X 50-100 ??? I did 100 at 50 pounds 

*Machine Laterals* 
1 X 50 ??? Did not do - no equipment 

*Seated Machine Triceps Extensions *
1 x 50 - I did 100 pounds. (This kicked my butt) 

If was a little difficult doing this workout in a strange gym, but I managed to hit a couple of personal bests.  I will do a cardio session on Thursday and a full workout on Friday before I head for the airport.

*Thursday, January 25, 2007*

Dateline, Washington, DC

Today I did a moderate cardio workout on the tread mill, including some _HITT_ speed sprints.  I ended the session with abs work, pull ups and push ups.

*Friday, January 26, 2007 - Washington, DC*

*"The Phoenix" Full-Body Hypertrophy Training *

I weighed 165.0 pounds

*Week 3, Day 3 of Weight Training *

*Incline Barbell Press*: 3 X 6 
I did 195 pounds 

*Dips*: 3 X 6 last set do burns (1/4 movements at the midrange) 

*Flat Bench Press*: 2 X 6 
I did 255 pounds 

*Push Press*: 3 X 6 (Military Press) 
I did 90 pounds 

*Cable Laterals* : 2 x 6 
15 pounds - done slow with a squeeze at the top 

*Bent Over Cable Laterals*: 2 X 6 
15 pounds - done slow with a squeeze at the top 

*Decline Barbell Triceps Extensions*: 3 X 6 with slow negatives 
I did 70 pounds 

*Triceps Dip*: 2 X 8 with static hold (5-seconds) 

*Sissy Squats*: 2 X 12 

*Seated Leg Curls*: 2 X 12 
I did 150 pounds 

*Calf Press*: 3 X 15 (feet straight, toes in, heels in) 
I did 300 pounds 

*Straight Arm Pull Down*: 1 X 100 
I did 20 pounds 

*Machine Curls*: 2 X 50 
I did 40 pounds

I worked out from 6 - 7:15 AM, had breakfast and headed for the airport for my flight home.  I arrived in Birmingham at 2:00 PM and headed to my office to catch up with my email and correspondence.  I'm glad it's the weekend.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 28, 2007)

*There is a typo in my last post for Friday.  It said I benched 255 pounds...I wish....my weight on that lift was 205.*


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 29, 2007)

*Monday, January 29, 2007 *

???_The Phoenix_,??? A Full-Body Hypertrophy Workout 

_Phoenix _(mythology), a mythical bird that dies in flames and is reborn from the ashes. 

My workout partner, Bruce, is training to enter his first Masters bodybuilding competition in 10 weeks. In addition to diet, cardio and weight training, we are working on posing. Yesterday, Bruce and I had a two-hour practice posing session at my home. We did symmetry rounds and mandatory rounds and then a full video taped contest-conditions posing practice. We then viewed the tape and critiqued the session. 

*WEEK 4, DAY 1* (This is the final week of this outstanding workout plan)

I weighed 166.2 pounds and Bruce weighed 181.0. 

*Pull Ups, medium grip*: as many sets as needed to get in 50 reps. Bruce and I did 5 sets of 10 medium and hammer grip pull ups, slowly and with a squeeze. 

*Dumbbell Row*: 3 X 6 with a drop on the last set (drop sets do 6 reps drop the weight 30% and go to failure). Bruce and I did 60's with a drop set of 40's. 

*Pull Down with V bar*: 3 X 4-6. I did 180 pounds and Bruce did 200. I could only manage 4 reps per set.

*Dead Lifts*: 2 X 6, 1 X 30. I did 235/150 and Bruce did 315/200. On the heavy lift, Bruce did 4 reps.

*Dumb Bell Curls*: 3 X 6. I did 30 pounds and Bruce did 20 (sore bicep tendon). 

*Machine Preacher Curl*: 2 X 8 with burns on last set (burns are 1/4 reps at the mid point) I did 95 pounds. Bruce did 125. 

*Dumbbell Bench/Flies*: 3 X 12, Positive stroke is a press, negative stroke is a fly. I did 45's, Bruce did 55???s. 

*Upright Row, medium grip*: 2 X 12. I did 95 pounds. Bruce did 110 

*Seated Triceps Dumb Bell Extension*: 2 X 12. Bruce and I did 60 pounds 

*Leg Extension*: 1 X 100 (Pick a light weight and go for 100 nonstop, this burns). My weight was 60 pounds. Bruce did 70 

*Seated Leg Curls*: 1 X 100. I did 60 pounds, Bruce did 70. 

*Calf Press*: 1 X 50 - 100. We used the seated press and did 75 reps of 200 pounds 

We were able to add weights to the majority of our lifts from last week. Bruce and I had personal bests with the 2 x 6 and 1 x 30 Dead Lifts and Calf Presses.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

Good job on the workout.

I've a question for you.  It borders on the personal side, so I apologize before hand if it is too personal.

Your IM bio states that you're 63, but you're in great shape; so, how old do people usually think you are?  I have to imagine that they tend to shoot too low.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good job on the workout.
> 
> I've a question for you.  It borders on the personal side, so I apologize before hand if it is too personal.
> 
> Your IM bio states that you're 63, but you're in great shape; so, how old do people usually think you are?  I have to imagine that they tend to shoot too low.



No problem.  Thanks for your message.  Most people don't believe it when I tell them I will be 64 in April.  I have been pegged at 48, 52, 56...usually somewhere in my early 50's.  I also show a lot of energy, especially when I'm working out.  I love pounding iron.


----------



## Old Navy (Jan 30, 2007)

*Tuesday, January 30, 2007*

*The Phoenix Play Day*

I weigh 164.8 and Bruce weighs 180.0

No weights, just a bunch of cardio and abs work (tread mill, slant board crunches, flat crunches) and a good practice posing session.  Bruce is zeroing in on his April 7th Masters contest.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 1, 2007)

*Thursday, February 1, 2007*

*The Phoenix Full Body Hypertrophy Workout*

*Combat Cardio day*

Well, today it was my turn to blow-off _Combat Cardio_. My wife was out of town on business so Old Navy had to tend to our critters (two dogs, two cats and one African Gray parrot) before I could leave for work. So, Bruce went solo today. We will end this great four-week training plan tomorrow and then prepare to kick off the Griffin on Monday. Here is our new plan:

*The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan*
Developed by Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan, Cape Cod, Massachusetts

The _Griffin_ (Greek, gryphos, Persian, shirdal "lion-eagle") is a legendary creature with the body of a lion and the head, with upstanding ear-tufts, and wings of an eagle: as the lion was considered the "King of the Beasts" and the eagle the "King of the Air,??? the griffin was thought to be an especially powerful and majestic creature.

*Weight training is two-days on, one-day off, one-day on, one-day off ??? repeat. *

*On off days, do cardio*.

*Week One* ??? Go to positive failure on all sets and rest 90-seconds between sets.

*Week Two* ??? At the end of the last set of each exercise, do one drop set. Reduce the weight by 25% after failure and do 5 more reps with the 25% drop, no matter what. If you need to stop for 2-3 deep breaths and bang out the last reps, do that.

*Week Three* ??? After the last set for each exercise, at the end of the first 25% drop set of 5 reps, do a second 25% drop set for 5 more reps. Rest 5-10 seconds between the first drop set and the second.

*Week Four* ??? Don???t do the drop sets this week, but cut the rest time to 60-seconds between sets. Make sure the weights do not drop.

*Week Five* ??? Same 60-seconds rest time between sets as Week Four and add the 25% drop set to the last set of each exercise. 

*Week Six* ??? Rest 30-seconds between sets. After the last set for each exercise, at the end of the first 25% drop set of 5 reps, do a second 25% drop set for 5 more reps. Rest 5-10 seconds between the first drop set and the second. This week is the most difficult.

*The Workout ??? Feel Free To Substitute Exercises For The Same Body Part.*

*Day One ??? Chest, Delts & Triceps*

Incline Dumbbell Press ??? 4 x 5-9

Wide Grip Bench Press ??? 3 x 5-9

Dips ??? 3 x 12-15

Lateral Raises ??? 4 x 5-9

Bent Over Lateral Raises ??? 3 x 5-9

Dumb Bell Press ??? 3 x 12-15

Close Grip Bench Press ??? 2 x 5-9

Triceps Pressdown ??? 2 x 5-9

Seated Triceps Extensions ??? 2 x 10-15

*Day Two ??? Back and Biceps*

Pull Ups ??? 4 x 5-9

Rows ??? 4 x 5-9

Pulldowns ??? 4 x 5-9

Rack Deadlifts ??? 2 x 15-20

Curls ??? 2 x 5-9

Incline Dumbbell Curls 2 x 5-9

Hammer Curls ??? 2 x 9-15

*Day Three ??? Cardio

Day Four ??? Legs*

Leg Press ??? 2 x 15 and 1 x 50

Hack Squats 2 x 15 and 1 x 30

Lunges 2 x 5-9 and 1 x 20

Leg Curls 3 x 5-9

Stiff Leg Dead Lift ??? 3 x 5-9

Seated Calf Press ??? 3 x 15-20

Standing Calf Press ??? 3 x 15-20

*Day Five ??? Cardio*

This is going to be FUN!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> No problem.  Thanks for your message.  Most people don't believe it when I tell them I will be 64 in April.  I have been pegged at 48, 52, 56...usually somewhere in my early 50's.  I also show a lot of energy, especially when I'm working out.  I love pounding iron.



Nice.  This is where I want to be when I'm in my 60s.  

Good job on the workouts, too!


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice.  This is where I want to be when I'm in my 60s.
> 
> Good job on the workouts, too!



*Thanks.  I hope you are where you want to be in your 60's too.  It's fun being a little different than most of my contemporaries.  I relish the feeling.*


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 6, 2007)

*Tuesday, February 6, 2007*

*The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan*

I weighed 165.0. Bruce over slept and didn't show up. He will do his workout later today. 

*Week One ??? Go to positive failure on all sets and rest 90-seconds between sets.*

*Day Two ??? Back and Biceps *

*Pull Ups* ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 10, two sets of medium grip and two sets of hammer

*Rows* ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 8 at 120 pounds

*Pull Downs* ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 8 Free Motion cable pull downs at 140 pounds

*Rack Dead Lifts *??? 2 x 15-20 I did 2 x 15 at 150 pounds

*Barbell Curls* ??? 2 x 5-9 I did 2 x 9 at 70 pounds

*Incline Dumbbell Curls* - 2 x 5-9 I did 2 x 8 at 25 pounds

*Hammer Curls* ??? 2 x 9-15 I did 2 x 15 at 25 pounds

I completed the workout in plenty of time, which is important as we will add drop sets to each exercise next week and that will take more time.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Thursday, February 8, 2007 *

I am holding at 165.0 and Bruce weighs 180.0 (coming down for his contest) 

*The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training* 

*Week One ??? Go to positive failure on all sets and rest 90-seconds between sets. 

Day Four ??? Legs* 

*Leg Press* ??? 2 x 15 and 1 x 50 I did 250/200 pounds and Bruce did 300/250. 

*Hack Squats* - 2 x 15 and 1 x 30 Bruce and I did 300/250 pounds. 

*Lunges* - 2 x 5-9 and 1 x 20 We did 2 x 8 and 1 x 20. Bruce and I did 150/100 pounds. 

*Leg Curls* - 3 x 5-9 We did 3 x 8. I did 125 and Bruce did 150 pounds. 

*Stiff Leg Dead Lift* ??? 3 x 5-9 We did 3 x 8. Bruce and I did 185 pounds. 

*Seated Calf Press* ??? 3 x 15-20 We did 3 x 25. Bruce and I did 150 pounds. 

*Standing Calf Press* ??? 3 x 15-20 We did 3 x 25. Bruce and I did 300 pounds. 

Today's _Griffin _Leg Workout was awesome. We failed in a good way.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 9, 2007)

*Friday, February 9, 2007 

The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training 

Week One - Day Five: Cardio* 

I weighed 166.0 and Bruce weighed 180 

This was the second cardio day of the week and I decided to borrow a page from "_The Phoenix_" and bring back _Combat Cardio Day_. I love it. 

*Combat Cardio - 5 cycles of the following:* 

*Jump Rope* - Two Minutes (100-200 skips per cycle) 

*30 Mountain Climbers* - High step holding 15 pound dumbbells 

*30 Squat Thrusts* - Trying to "dunk the basketball" 

*30 Push Ups *- A total of 150 with good form 

*30 Side Straddle Hops* - Like Skiing Down Hill. 

I then acted as a head judge and put Bruce through a grueling posing practice. His contest is April 7th.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 13, 2007)

*Monday, February 12, 2007* 

*The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan *
Developed by Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan, Cape Cod, Massachusetts 

The _Griffin_ (Greek, gryphos, Persian, shirdal "lion-eagle") is a legendary creature with the body of a lion and the head, with upstanding ear-tufts, and wings of an eagle: as the lion was considered the "King of the Beasts" and the eagle the "King of the Air,??? the griffin was thought to be an especially powerful and majestic creature. 

I weighed 165.0 and my training partner,Bruce, weighed 179.6. His contest target weight is 170.0 

*Week Two ??? Go to positive failure on all sets, rest 90-seconds between sets and after the final set of each exercise, rest 30-seconds and add a 5-rep set. The is the Griffin Set, powerful and majestic.* 

*Day One ??? Chest, Delts & Triceps *

*Incline Dumbbell Press* ??? 4 x 5-9 (We did 4 x 6 + 1 x 5 Incline barbell bench press) 
Bruce and I did 150 pounds 

*Wide Grip Bench Press* ??? 3 x 5-9 (We did 3 x 6 + 1 x 5) 
I did 185 pounds and Bruce did 195 

*Dips* ??? 3 x 12-15 (We did 3 x 15 + 1 x 5) 

*Lateral Raises* ??? 4 x 5-9 (We did 4 x 6 + 1 x 5) 
I did 25 pounds and Bruce did 15 (he has a little shoulder problem) 

*Bent Over Lateral Raises* ??? 3 x 5-9 (We did 3 x 6 + 1 x 5) 
Bruce and I did 30 pounds 

*Dumb Bell Press* ??? 3 x 12-15 (We did 3 x 15 + 1 x 5) 
Bruce and I did 50 pounds 

*Close Grip Bench Press* ??? 2 x 5-9 (We did 2 x 9 + 1 x 5) 
Bruce and I did 110 pounds 

*Triceps Press Down* ??? 2 x 5-9 (We did 2 x 9 + 1 x 5) 
Bruce and I did 65 pounds 

*Seated Triceps Extensions* ??? 2 x 10-15 (We did 2 x 15 + 1 x 5) Free Motion Overhead machine 
Bruce and I did 50 pounds 

We didn't think adding a 5-rep set after the last set of each exercise to failure would be a big deal. It was a big deal. And, to think, next week, we get to do two 5-rep sets after the final set of each exercise.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 13, 2007)

*Tuesday, February 13, 2007 *

*The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan *

I weighed 165.0. Bruce weighed 179.4 

*Week Two ??? Go to positive failure on all sets, rest 90-seconds between sets and after the final set of each exercise, rest 30-seconds and add a 5-rep set. The is the Griffin Set, powerful and majestic. *

*Day Two ??? Back and Biceps *

*Pull Ups* ??? 4 x 5-9 We did 4 x 10, two sets of medium grip and two sets of hammer, + 5 reps on the last set 

*Seated Rows* ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 8 at 120 pounds, Bruce did 140, + 5 Reps on the last set 

*Pull Downs* ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 8 at 120 pounds, Bruce did 140, + 5 Reps on the last set 

*Rack Dead Lifts* ??? 2 x 15-20 I did 2 x 15 at 150 pounds, Bruce did 200, + 5 Reps on the last set 

*Barbell Curls* ??? 2 x 5-9 I did 2 x 9 at 70 pounds, Bruce did 80, + 5 Reps on the last set 

*Incline Dumbbell Curls* - 2 x 5-9 I did 2 x 8 at 25 pounds, Bruce did 35, + 5 Reps on the last set 

*Hammer Curls* ??? 2 x 9-15 We did 2 x 15 at 25 pounds, + 5 Reps on the last set 

After this interesting workout, I put Bruce through a tough practice posing session, where I had him hold each pose for about 10 seconds. We went through two full rounds of symmetry and mandatory poses


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 14, 2007)

*Wednesday, February 14, 2007

The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan *

I weighed 165.0. Bruce weighed 178.4 

*Week Two - Day Three - Cardio*

Bruce and I did some hanging leg raises and slant board crunches for abs, 30 minutes of elevated moderate speed tread mill and a 45 minute practice posing session. It was a good cardio day.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 15, 2007)

*Thursday, February 15, 2007 *

*The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan* 

I weighed 165.8 and my training partner,Bruce, weighed 178.0. His contest target weight is 170.0 

*Week Two ??? Go to positive failure on all sets, rest 90-seconds between sets and after the final set of each exercise, rest 30-seconds and add a 5-rep set. The is the Griffin Set, powerful and majestic *

*Day Four ??? Legs *

*Free Rack Squats* ??? 2 x 15 and 1 x 50 I did 200/150 pounds and Bruce did 235/200, + 5 Reps. 

*Extensions* - 2 x 15 and 1 x 30 I did 130 pounds and Bruce did 160, + 5 Reps. 

*Lunges* - 2 x 5-9 and 1 x 20 We did 2 x 8 and 1 x 20. Bruce and I did 150/135 pounds, + 5 Reps 

*Leg Curls* - 3 x 5-9 We did 3 x 8. I did 125 and Bruce did 150 pounds, + 5 Reps. 

*Stiff Leg Dead Lift* ??? 3 x 5-9 We did 3 x 8. Bruce and I did 205 pounds, + 5 Reps. 

*Seated Calf Press* ??? 3 x 15-20 We did 3 x 25. Bruce and I did 150 pounds. 

*Standing Calf Press* ??? 3 x 15-20 We did 3 x 25. Bruce and I did 300 pounds. 

Today's _Griffin_ Leg Workout was awesome. Bruce added 30 minutes of tread mill. I didn't.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 16, 2007)

*Friday, February 16, 2007* 

*The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training *

*Week Two - Day Five: Cardio *

I weighed 166.4 

*Combat Cardio - 5 cycles of the following: *

*Jump Rope* - Two Minutes (100-200 skips per cycle) 

*30 Mountain Climbers* - High step holding 15 pound dumbbells 

*30 Squat Thrusts* - Trying to "dunk the basketball" 

*30 Push Ups* - A total of 150 with good form 

*30 Side Straddle Hops* - Like Skiing Down Hill

*30 Crunches* - Done slowly, with a squeeze

My training partner, Bruce, missed this workout!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 16, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> *Thanks.  I hope you are where you want to be in your 60's too.  It's fun being a little different than most of my contemporaries.  I relish the feeling.*



I have a saying for this: I have to grow old, I don't have to be old.


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I have a saying for this: I have to grow old, I don't have to be old.



*I love it...LOL  Great thought!*


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 20, 2007)

*Tuesday, February 20, 2007 (Marti Grau - Fat Tuesday)

The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan 

I weighed 166.4. Bruce weighed 177.4 

Week Three ??? Go to positive failure on all sets, rest 90-seconds between sets and after the final set of each exercise, rest 30-seconds and add a 5-rep set, then, rest 10 seconds and add a second 5-rep set. 

Day Two ??? Back and Biceps 

Pull Ups ??? 4 x 5-9 We did 4 x 10, two sets of medium grip and two sets of hammer, + 2 x 5 reps on the last set 

Seated Rows ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 8 at 120 pounds, Bruce did 140, + 2 x 5 Reps on the last set 

Pull Downs ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 8 at 120 pounds, Bruce did 140, + 2 x 5 Reps on the last set 

Rack Dead Lifts ??? 2 x 15-20 I did 2 x 15 at 150 pounds, Bruce did 200, + 2 x 5 Reps on the last set 

Barbell Curls ??? 2 x 5-9 I did 2 x 9 at 70 pounds, Bruce did 80, + 2 x 5 Reps on the last set 

Incline Dumbbell Curls - 2 x 5-9 I did 2 x 8 at 25 pounds, Bruce did 35, + 2 x 5 Reps on the last set 

Hammer Curls ??? 2 x 9-15 We did 2 x 15 at 25 pounds, + 2 x 5 Reps on the last set 

After this interesting workout, I put Bruce through a tough practice posing session, where I had him hold each pose for about 10 seconds. We went through one full round of symmetry and mandatory poses*


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 21, 2007)

*Wednesday, February 21, 2007 

The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan 

I weighed 165.4. Bruce weighed 176.4 

Week Three - Day Three - Cardio 

Bruce and I did some hanging leg raises and weighted slant board crunches for abs, 30-minutes of elevated moderate speed tread mill, 20-minutes of stationary bike and a 35-minute practice posing session, where we worked on Bruce's 90-seconds individual posing routine. It was a good cardio day.*


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 22, 2007)

*Thursday, February 22, 2007 

The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan 

I weighed 167.0 and my training partner,Bruce, weighed 176.0. His contest target weight is 170.0 

Week Three ??? Go to positive failure on all sets, rest 90-seconds between sets and after the final set of each exercise, rest 30-seconds and add a 5-rep set, then rest 10 seconds and add a second 5-rep set. 

Day Four ??? Legs 

Free Rack Squats ??? 2 x 15 and 1 x 50 I did 200/150 pounds and Bruce did 235/200, + 2 x 5 Reps. 

Extensions - 2 x 15 and 1 x 30 I did 130 pounds and Bruce did 160, + 2 x 5 Reps. 

Lunges - 2 x 5-9 and 1 x 20 We did 2 x 8 and 1 x 20. Bruce and I did 150/135 pounds, + 2 x 5 Reps 

Leg Curls - 3 x 5-9 We did 3 x 8. I did 125 and Bruce did 150 pounds, + 2 x 5 Reps. 

Stiff Leg Dead Lift ??? 3 x 5-9 We did 3 x 8. Bruce and I did 205 pounds, + 2 x 5 Reps. 

Seated Calf Press ??? 3 x 15-20 We did 3 x 25. Bruce and I did 150 pounds. 

Standing Calf Press ??? 3 x 15-20 We did 3 x 25. Bruce and I did 300 pounds. 

After the weight training, we worked on Bruce's individual 90-seconds posing routine.*


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Friday, February 23, 2007 

The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training 

Week Three - Day Five: Cardio 

I weighed 168.0 and Bruce weighed 176.0 

Combat Cardio - 5 cycles of the following: 

Jump Rope - Two Minutes (100-200 skips per cycle) 

30 Mountain Climbers - High step holding 15 pound dumbbells 

30 Squat Thrusts - Trying to "dunk the basketball" 

30 Push Ups - A total of 150 with good form 

30 Side Straddle Hops - Like Skiing Down Hill 

30 Crunches - Done slowly, with a squeeze

We actually only did two set of the Combat Cardio today.  We spent most of the training session working on Bruce's 90-second individual posing routine.  We had the music CD for the first time today and used the gym's aerobics studio to choreograph the routine and practice it. *


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 27, 2007)

*Tuesday, February 27, 2007 

The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan 

I weighed 165.0. Bruce was a no-show.

Week Four ??? Go to positive failure on all sets, rest 60-seconds between sets.

Day Two ??? Back and Biceps 

Pull Ups ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 10, two sets of medium grip and two sets of hammer. 

Seated Rows ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 8 at 120 pounds. 

Pull Downs ??? 4 x 5-9 I did 4 x 8 at 120 pounds. 

Rack Dead Lifts ??? 2 x 15-20 I did 2 x 15 at 150 pounds. 

Barbell Curls ??? 2 x 5-9 I did 2 x 9 at 70 pounds. 

Incline Dumbbell Curls - 2 x 5-9 I did 2 x 8 at 25 pounds. 

Hammer Curls ??? 2 x 9-15 I did 2 x 15 at 25 pounds.

After the workout, I did some abs work and cardio.  I also spent 10 minutes in the posing studio.*


----------



## Old Navy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Wednesday, February 28, 2007 

The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan 

I weighed 164.8. Bruce weighed 176.4 

Week Four - Day Three - Cardio 

Bruce and I did some hanging leg raises and weighted slant board crunches for abs, 30-minutes of elevated moderate speed tread mill, 20-minutes of stationary bike and a 35-minute practice posing session, where we worked on symmetry and mandatory poses and Bruce's 90-seconds individual posing routine. It was another good cardio day.*


----------



## DOMS (Feb 28, 2007)

It wasn't untiled I tried posing that I figured out why you'd need to train for it. 

Great job on getting ready for your meet!


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It wasn't untiled I tried posing that I figured out why you'd need to train for it.
> 
> Great job on getting ready for your meet!



Thanks.  Posing is one of the most important elements of the sport.  I've seen men with great muscularity place lower than guys with less, because they didn't know how to pose to show their muscles to the best advantage.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 1, 2007)

*Thursday, March 1, 2007 

The Griffin ??? High Intensity Power Training Plan 

I weighed 165.0 and my training partner, Bruce, weighed 176.0. His contest target weight on April 7th is 168.0 

Week Four ??? Go to positive failure on all sets, rest 60-seconds between sets.

Day Four ??? Legs 

Free Rack Squats ??? 2 x 15 and 1 x 50 I did 200/150 pounds and Bruce did 235/200

Extensions - 2 x 15 and 1 x 30 I did 140 pounds and Bruce did 160. 

Lunges - 2 x 5-9 and 1 x 20 We did 2 x 8 and 1 x 20. Bruce and I did 150/135 pounds. 

Leg Curls - 3 x 5-9 We did 3 x 8. I did 130 and Bruce did 175 pounds. 

Stiff Leg Dead Lift ??? 3 x 5-9 We did 3 x 8. Bruce and I did 205 pounds. 

Seated Calf Press ??? 3 x 15-20 We did 3 x 25. Bruce and I did 175 pounds. 

Standing Calf Press ??? 3 x 15-20 We did 3 x 25. Bruce and I did 300 pounds. *


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> Thanks.  Posing is one of the most important elements of the sport.  I've seen men with great muscularity place lower than guys with less, because they didn't know how to pose to show their muscles to the best advantage.



Not only that, but it's an endurance feat.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 5, 2007)

*Monday, March 5, 2007 - Five Week's Until Bruce's Contest

Today, Bruce weighed 176.0. I weighed 164.8.

For the next two weeks, we will work a training plan designed to harden us up while burning fat. Bruce's contest, the 2007 FAME Georgia Open is on April 7th. My Guest Posing appearance is May 12th.

Hypertrophy With Fat Burning Workout 
(choose weights that go to failure on each set)
Day One: Chest & shoulders

A1. 6 Incline Dumbbell Presses at 45-degree angle
Rest 10 seconds
A2. 12 Incline Barbell Presses at 45-degree angle
Rest 10 seconds
A3. 25 Incline Dumbbell Press at 30-degree angle
Rest 2 minutes
Repeat 3 times

B1. 6 Seated Dumbbell Presses
Rest 10 seconds
B2. 12 Seated Lateral Raises
Rest 10 seconds
B3. 25 Lateral Raises with Cables
Rest 2 minutes
Repeat 3 times

We added 200 abs crunches and a short practice posing session to our workout. *


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 5, 2007)

http://www.wowfame.com/news/


Old Navy "Made The News."  The WNSO-FAME organization profiled me in their current Magazine.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2007)

That's was a very flattering article.  Congratulations!


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's was a very flattering article.  Congratulations!




*Thanks.  I was surprised.   FAME emailed and told me they had profiled me.*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Tuesday, March 6, 2007 - 31 Days until Bruce's Weigh In

Bruce weighed 174.0 and I weighed 162.4

We are on a hardening and fat lost Plan for the next two weeks. We pick weights for each exercise that take us to failure in every set.

Day Two: Legs
A1. 6 Squats
Rest 10 seconds
A2. 12 Lunges
Rest 10 seconds
A3. 25 Leg Extensions
Rest 2 minutes
Repeat 3 times

B1. 6 Leg Curls
Rest 10 seconds
B2. 12 Rumanian Dead Lifts
Rest 10 seconds
B3. 25 Reverse Hypers or Back Extensions
Rest 2 Minutes
Repeat 3 times

We ended the session with 3 x 25 calves raises at 200 pounds.*


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 6, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> *Tuesday, March 6, 2007 - 31 Days until Bruce's Weigh In*
> 
> *Bruce weighed 174.0 and I weighed 162.4*
> 
> ...


 
Mr. Old Navy, congratulations...your workouts are awe-inspiring...
Keep it up and good luck with your goals sir....


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Thanks, Tony.  More importantly, our workouts are FUN. 





Wednesday, March 7, 2007 - 30 Days Until Bruce's Weigh In

Bruce weighed 176.0 and I weighed 141.6.

Today was a Cardio Day

We did HITT Cardio using intervals of 30-seconds of all out burst and 60-seconds of recovery. We did a five-minute warmup, six speed intervals and a five-minute cool down. The tread mill speed for the sprints was 9.5 and the elevation was 10%.

Then we went through a practice contest. We pumped up for five minutes and then did two complete contest rounds of symmetry and mandatory poses (Bruce is entering two classes). We ended the session by working on Bruce's 90-seconds posing routine without music and did a few rounds of 60-seconds of free posing.*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 13, 2007)

*Monday & Tuesday, March 12-13, Washington, DC

I was in Washington, DC on business from Sunday afternoon through Tuesday late morning. I stayed at the Ritz Carlton Hotel in DC, a very nice place, with a great gym. The only problem was the gym was private and charged hotel guests $15 per workout. So, I walked four blocks to 22nd and M Street and used my Travel Pass to work out at Gold's. The Gold's was good, the front desk people helpful and the locker room clean. I enjoyed my two workouts at this gym. And, the price was right.

Hypertrophy with Fat Loss Workout.

Choosing a weight that takes each set of each exercise to failure.
Week Two, Day One: Chest & shoulders

A1. 6 Incline Dumbbell Presses at 45-degree angle
Rest 10 seconds
A2. 12 Incline Barbell Presses at 45-degree angle
Rest 10 seconds
A3. 25 Incline Dumbbell Press at 30-degree angle
Rest 2 minutes
Repeat 3 times

B1. 6 Seated Dumbbell Presses
Rest 10 seconds
B2. 12 Seated Lateral Raises
Rest 10 seconds
B3. 25 Lateral Raises with Cables
Rest 2 minutes
Repeat 3 times

End with 100 reps for upper and 100 reps for lower abs.

Week Two, Day Two: Legs

A1. 6 Squats
Rest 10 seconds
A2. 12 Lunges
Rest 10 seconds
A3. 25 Leg Extensions
Rest 2 minutes
Repeat 3 times

B1. 6 Leg Curls
Rest 10 seconds
B2. 12 Rumanian Dead Lifts
Rest 10 seconds
B3. 25 Reverse Hypers or Back Extensions
Rest 2 Minutes

Repeat 3 times

End with a HITT cardio session.*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 14, 2007)

*Wednesday, March 14, 2007 - 23 Days until Bruce's Weigh-in

Bruce weighed 173.4 and I weighed 160.8

Hypertrophy - Fat Loss Workout

Week Two, Day Three

Today Bruce and I spent the majority of our time working on posing.  Bruce has his 90-seconds produced posing routine on CD and we used the aerobics studio to practice the routine and a couple of competition posing rounds.  He is looking tight.  He is within eight pounds of his target contest weight with a little more than three weeks to go.  My training partner is tracking well.  It's going to be interesting for me because I am a test judge at Bruce's contest.  My score won't count and I won't be able to be with him back stage before the competition.  I have arranged for a friend to work with Bruce at the contest, the 2007 FAME SNBF Georgia Open in Marietta.  Bruce will compete as a Novice and Grand Master.  I have competed in this show twice.  It's a good pro qualifier competition.*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 15, 2007)

*Thursday, March 14, 2007 ??? 22 Days Until Bruce???s Contest 

Hypertrophy with Fat Loss Training 

Today Bruce weighed 173.2 and I weighed 160.2 

Day 3 ??? Arms 

We chose weights that took us to failure on each set. 

A1. 6 Dips (45 pound plate)
Rest 10 seconds 
A2. 12 Decline Barbell Extensions (60 pounds)
Rest 10 seconds 
A3. 25 Cable Press downs (50 pounds)
Rest 2 minutes 
Repeat 3 times 

B1. 6 incline Dumbbell Curls (35 pounds)
Rest 10 seconds 
B2. 12 Standing Barbell Curls (70 pounds)
Rest 10 seconds 
B3. 25 Seated Pulley Curls (25 pounds)
Rest 2 minutes 
Repeat 3 times 

We ended the session with abs work and a practice posing session.*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 19, 2007)

*Friday, March 16, 2007 - 21 Days Until Bruce's Weigh In 

Bruce weighed 173.0 and I weighed 159.8 

Hypertrophy with fat loss. 

Day 4 Back - We choose weights that took us to failure on each set. 

A1. 6 Weighted Chins (25 pound plate)  
Rest 10 seconds 
A2. 12 Front pull down (140 pounds) 
Rest 10 seconds 
A3. 25 Straight-arm pull down (50 pounds) 
Rest 2 minutes 
Repeat 3 times 

B1. 6 Rack Dead lift (I did 225 and Bruce did 315) 
Rest 10 seconds 
B2. 12 Bent-over Rows (135 pounds) 
Rest 10 seconds 
B3. 25 Bar Bell Shrugs (135 pounds) 
Rest 2 minutes 
Repeat 3 times 

After the workout, we had a short practice posing session. Bruce is focused. *


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 19, 2007)

*Monday, March 19, 2007 - 18 Days Until Bruce's Weigh In 

Today Bruce and I started a two-week Maximum Fat Loss Training Plan 

He weighed 173.0 and I weighed 158.9 

Diet: 
Day 1: 
Meal 1: 4 egg whites + ½ grapefruit 
Meal 2: 3oz turkey/fish/chicken 
Meal 3: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken 
Meal 4: 3oz turkey/fish/chicken 
Meal 5: 3oz turkey/fish/chicken + 1 cup lettuce + 1 TSP Flax + vinegar and spices 

Day 2: 
Meal 1: 4 egg whites + ½ grapefruit 
Meal 2: 3oz turkey/fish/chicken + 1 cup veggies 
Meal 3: 6oz turkey/fish/chicken + 1 cup veggies 
Meal 4: 3oz turkey/fish/chicken + 1 cup veggies 
Meal 5: 3oz turkey/chicken + 1 cup lettuce + 1 TSP Flax + vinegar and spices 

Day 3: 
Meal 1: 4 egg whites + ½ grapefruit 
Meal 2: 3oz turkey/fish/chicken + 1 cup veggies 
Meal 3: 6oz turkey/chicken + 1 cup veggies 
Meal 4: 3oz turkey/chicken + 1 cup veggies 
Meal 5: Carb up Meal: 1 cup oatmeal; 6oz sweet potato; 1 banana + 1 cup veggies 

Do day 1-2-3-1-2-3-1 for the diet. 

Workout and cardio 

Monday and Thursday 

Stepper: 10 min all out 

Then do the following circuit for four cycles: 

Pull Ups 

Squats 

Dips 

Rows 

Jump Rope (120 counts) 

Then do the following circuit for three cycles: 

Hanging Leg Lifts 

Dumbbell Press 

Close Grip Bench Press 

Jump Rope (120) 

Bike: 10 minutes, moderate pace 

Wednesday: Moderate cardio for 40-60 minutes 

Tuesday and Friday 

Treadmill: 9% incline at maximum pace 10 minutes 

Then do the following circuit for four cycles: 

Lunges 

Dead Lifts 

Incline Bench Press 

Military Press 

Jump Rope (120) 

Then do the following circuit for three cycles: 

Incline Sit Ups 

Upright Rows 

Curls 

Jump Rope (120) 

Precor: 10 min moderate pace 

The reps are 10 per exercise, done with a controlled negative and a 3-5 second positive. 

The jump rope is for 1 minute, or just count 120 reps. 

We did the first day plan, Monday, and added 150 calve raises to the workout. Very cool. *


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 20, 2007)

*Tuesday, March 20, 2007

Maximum Fat Burning Training Plan

I weighed 159.8. Bruce was absent.

Treadmill: 9% incline at maximum pace, 10 minutes

Then did the following circuit for four cycles:

Lunges (120 pounds)
Dead Lifts (150 pounds)
Incline Bench Press (120 pounds)
Military Press (120 pounds)
Jump Rope (120)

Then did the following circuit for three cycles:

Incline Sit Ups
Upright Rows (120 pounds)
Curls (Machine Curls 120 pounds)
ump Rope (120)

Precor: 10 minutes, moderate pace

The reps were 10 per exercise, done with a controlled negative and a 3-5 second positive.*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wednesday, March 21, 2007 - 16 Days Before Bruce's Weigh In

Maximum Fat Burning Training

Bruce weighed 172.0 and I weighed 159.8

Today was a non-weight training day and we spent the time working on cardio, abs and posing.*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

What's your body fat percentage at now?


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's your body fat percentage at now?



At my last contest on November 4th in Toronto, my stage weight was 140 and my bodyfat at 4%.  Since the show, I added 25 pounds of body weight (clean diet, but lots of food) and my body fat has not been above 9%.  While I have lost some of the added weight, I'm still 20 pounds heavier today than I was in Toronto but my body fat has remained at arouond 7-8%.  My goal for my Guest Posing appearance on May 12 in Utah is to come in at around 154-155 pounds with about 5-6% body fat.  Not quite contest ready, but Guest Poser ready, I think.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 22, 2007)

*Thursday, March 22, 2007 - 15 Days Until Bruce's Weigh In

Rapid Fat Loss Training Plan

Bruce weighed 172.0 and I weighed 159.8

Bruce is feeling a little weak due to his cutting diet. This is expected as he nears his contest date.

We did 10 reps of each set, trying to lift the heaviest weights possible, while still keeping our form.

Stepper: 10 min all out

Then do the following circuit for four cycles:

Pull Ups (Wide grip, medium grip, hammer grip)

Squats (Bruce did 300 pounds and I did 250)

Dips (Weighted with a 25 pound plate)

Rows (Seated 140 pounds)

Machine Bench Press (140 pounds)

Jump Rope (120 counts)

Then do the following circuit for three cycles:

Hanging Leg Lifts (Done slowly with a squeeze)

Peck Deck (160 pounds)

Close Grip Bench Press (50 pounds, slowly)

Jump Rope (120)

Bike: 10 minutes, moderate pace

We ended the workout with a practice posing session, emphasizing form and holding poses.*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> At my last contest on November 4th in Toronto, my stage weight was 140 and my bodyfat at 4%.  Since the show, I added 25 pounds of body weight (clean diet, but lots of food) and my body fat has not been above 9%.  While I have lost some of the added weight, I'm still 20 pounds heavier today than I was in Toronto but my body fat has remained at arouond 7-8%.  My goal for my Guest Posing appearance on May 12 in Utah is to come in at around 154-155 pounds with about 5-6% body fat.  Not quite contest ready, but Guest Poser ready, I think.



You're coming to Utah?  Heh, that where I live!  Where are you guest posing?


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're coming to Utah?  Heh, that where I live!  Where are you guest posing?



*I am guest posing at the 2007 NGA Olympus Natural Mountain States Regional Bodybuilding Championships in Bountiful, Utah on May 12th. 

Do you think you might go?  Here is a link to the web site for the show:

Natural Bodybuilding*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 23, 2007)

*Friday, March 23, 2007 - Two Weeks Until Bruce's Weigh In 

Maximum Fat Burning Training Plan 

I weighed 160.4. Bruce is holding at 173.0. 

Treadmill: 9% incline at maximum pace, 10 minutes 

Then did the following circuit for four cycles: 

Lunges (120 pounds) 
Dead Lifts (I did 195 pounds, Bruce did 245)) 
Incline Bench Press (120 pounds) 
Military Press (120 pounds) 

Then did the following circuit for three cycles: 

Shrugs (I did 100 pounds, Bruce did 120) 
Upright Rows (I did 135 pounds, Bruce did 155)) 
Dumb Bell Curls (I did 25's, Bruce did 30's) 
Seated Calve Raises (3 sets of 25 reps at 170 pounds) 

Precor: 10 minutes, moderate pace 

The reps were 10 per exercise, done with a controlled negative and a 3-5 second positive.*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> *I am guest posing at the 2007 NGA Olympus Natural Mountain States Regional Bodybuilding Championships in Bountiful, Utah on May 12th.
> 
> Do you think you might go?  Here is a link to the web site for the show:
> 
> Natural Bodybuilding*



I'll try to make it.


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 26, 2007)

*Monday, March 26, 2007 - 11 Days Until Bruce's Weigh In

Hypertrophy and Maximum Fat Loss Plan

Bruce weighed 172.0 and I weighed 158.4

Workout and cardio

Stepper: 10 min all out

Then we did the following circuit for four cycles of 10 rep sets:

Pull Ups (Alternating with wide grip and hammer grip)

Squats (I did 275 pounds and Bruce did 300)

Dips (weighted with a 25 pound plate

Rows (Two sets of seated and two sets of standing)

Jump Rope (120 counts)

Then do the following circuit for three cycles:

Hanging Leg Lifts (Holding a 10 pound dumbbell between our feet)

Dumbbell Press (40 pound dumb bells)

Close Grip Bench Press (50 pound barbell)

Jump Rope (120)

Bike: 10 minutes, moderate pace

We ended the session with a practice posing round. Bruce was tired, hungry and "pumped."*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Tuesday, March 27, 2007, 10 Days Until Bruce's Weigh In

Maximum Fat Burning Training Plan

I weighed 159.0. Bruce weighed 172.0.

Treadmill: 9% incline at maximum pace, 10 minutes

Then did the following circuit for four cycles:

Lunges (120 pounds)
Dead Lifts (195 pounds, Bruce did 245)
Incline Bench Press (130 pounds)
Military Press (120 pounds)
Jump Rope (120)

Then did the following circuit for three cycles:

Incline Sit Ups
Upright Rows (130 pounds)
Curls (Machine Curls 120 pounds)
Jump Rope (120)

Precor: 10 minutes, moderate pace

The reps were 10 per exercise, done with a controlled negative and a 3-5 second positive.*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 27, 2007)

*I am going to get my feet wet in the buoyant water of the Great Salt Lake, so to speak.

As some of you know, since I was awarded my Master Pro Card last September at an NGA contest in Georgia, I have been training to enter my first Master Pro show, the 2007 NGA ProAm World Cup in Atlanta, on September 8th, where I will compete in the Pro Masters 50+ Class.  That was to be my first Pro Show.

Today I sent in my entry form to compete in the 2007 NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championships on May 12th in Salt Lake City.  The Junior Pro class is something the NGA has just introduced.  It???s for Pros who have won their cards, but have never competed as a Pro and for Pros who have competed, but did not place high enough to win any money.

I am the Guest Poser for this show and the promoter said I could be his Guest Poser and also enter the first ever Junior Pro competition.  So, at 64, I am going to have my first Guest Poser appearance and compete in my first Pro Show on the same day, in less than seven weeks.  Whooooooot!*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 28, 2007)

*Wednesday, March 28, 2007, Nine Days Until Bruce's Weigh In

Hypertrophy and Rapid Fat Loss Training

Bruce weighed 172.0 and I weighed 159.0

Today was a non-weight training day.  We did abs, cardio and posing.*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Thursday, March 29, 2007 - 8 Days Until Bruce's Weigh In

Rapid Fat Loss Training Plan

Bruce weighed 172.0 and I weighed 159.4

Bruce is feeling a little weak due to his cutting diet. This is expected as he nears his contest date.

We did 10 reps of each set, trying to lift the heaviest weights possible, while still keeping our form.

Stepper: 10 min all out

Then did the following circuit for four cycles:

Pull Ups (Wide grip, medium grip, hammer grip)

Extensions (175 pounds)

Dips (Weighted with a 25 pound plate)

Ham Curls (Supine 140 pounds)

Jump Rope (120 counts)

Then did the following circuit for three cycles:

Hanging Leg Lifts (Done slowly with a squeeze)

Dumb Bell Press (45 pounds)

Seated Calf Raises (270 pounds, Sets of 25)

Jump Rope (120)

Bike: 10 minutes, moderate pace

We ended the workout with a practice posing session, emphasizing form and holding poses.*


----------



## Old Navy (Mar 30, 2007)

*Friday, March 30, 2007 - Bruce's Weigh In Is One Week From Today

Bruce weighed 172.0 and I weighed 159.0

Bruce is leaving town with his family tomorrow and won't return to the gym until next Thursday, the day before he checks in for his contest. I gave Bruce a day-by-day diet starting on Sunday. He will workout at a local gym next week, mostly doing a light training session, pump up and posing practice. He looks good and will probably come in between 165-168, which will be fine. We have come a long way since September, when Bruce weighed around 205 pounds. He has lost a great deal of body fat and has added some nice size to his quads, calves, chest, biceps and back. His posing is good and his confidence is high. We are both looking forward to him stepping on to the stage for the first time. His show is the 2007 FAME SNBF Georgia Open. He will enter the Novice Class and the Men's Master 40+ Class. I will be a test judge at the show, which should make it especially interesting for me. My scores won't count, but I will have to score within 85% of the other judge's scores to be certified as a contest judge.*


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 2, 2007)

*Monday, April 2, 2007 - Four Days Until Bruce's Weigh In, Six Weeks Until My Contest

My training partner, Bruce, is spending the week with his family in Florida. He has the final week of his contest prep training plan with him and I assume he it working it.

Meanwhile, I am focusing on my own contest prep for my first Pro Show on May 12th. Today I began a two-week Hypertrophy/Strength Training Plan:

I weighed 159.0

Monday's Workout

Incline Bench Press ??? 4 x 4 (155 pounds)
Flat Dumb Bell Press ??? 4 x 4 (75 pound dumb bells)
High Pulls ??? 4 x 4 (160 pounds on the machine)
Laterals ??? 3 x 6 each way (side, bent) (30 pound dumb bells)
Press down ??? 4 x 6 (75 pounds)
After the weight training, I did 30 minutes of moderate tread mill (10 degree elevation, 4.5 speed)*


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 3, 2007)

*Tuesday, April 3, 2007

This is the second day of two-weeks of Hypertrophy Strength Training.  The Plan calls for heavy weight and low reps.

Holding at 159.0 body weight.
 Workout  Day 2:

Leg Press ??? 4 x 4 (300 pounds)
Squats ??? 4 x 6 (300 pounds)
Hack Squat ??? 4 x 5 (300 pounds)
Leg Curl ??? 5 x 4 (125 pounds)
Leg Extension ??? 3 x 4 (150 pounds)
Seated Calf Raises ??? 3 x 25 (150 pounds)
I ended this session with 20 minutes of moderate cardio on the tread mill.*


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 4, 2007)

*Wednesday, April 4, 2007

Hypertrophy/Strength Training

Workout - Week One, Day 3

Today's training focused on cardio, abs and posing.

I did 100 hanging leg lifts and 100 crunches. I completed a 30-minute moderate tread mill run and ended the workout with a posing practice session.*


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 5, 2007)

*Thursday, April 5, 2007

Today was the last opportunity I will have to work with my training partner, Bruce, before his show on Saturday. As I am test judging the event, we will have no further contact until after the contest, the 2007 FAME SNBF Georgia Open in Marietta. Friday is a travel day. Bruce will check in and take a polygraph test early Friday evening. I will arrive Friday evening and attend a judges meeting.

Today we spent our workout on Bruce's posing and his individual posing routine. Since he is competing in two classes (Novice and Masters), we went through two complete symmetry and mandatory posing rounds. We practiced under contest conditions, holding each pose rock-hard without shaking. We worked on breathing and composure. Bruce looks good. 

Bruce is ready. He still has some water to drop, but I believe he will come in hard and vascular on Saturday morning.

We've done our best. Now, it's up to Bruce and the judges. Good Luck, Partner!*


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 6, 2007)

Friday, April 6, 2007 - Contest Time

I am off from work today so I will hit the gym a little later this morning.  I plan to do a light workout, mostly dumb bells and some cardio.  I leave for Atlanta and the 2007 FAME SNBF Georgia Open early this afternoon.  It's about a 2.5 hours drive from Birmingham.  I will attend a judges meeting this evening where the Head Judge will set up the judging criteria for the contest.  Four of my friends, including Bruce, will compete in this show.  I'll have a Super Grand Master, a Master and Open Men's Tall, an Open Men's Short and Bruce, competing as a Novice and Master.  It should be an interesting contest.  Of course, as a test judge, my scores won't count, but I must score the Classes close to the other judges scores in order to become a certified contest judge.  That's my goal.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Crossing the Boards from Contestant to Judge*

Sunday, April 8, 2007 - I am officially a member of the FAME WNSO SNBF Judging Panel.

I sat at the table as a regular contest judge for the first time on Saturday at the 2007 FAME WNSO SNBF Georgia Open Championship, a men's and women's Pro Qualifier. I was originally scheduled to be a test judge at the show, but the head judge, who has judged me in several FAME shows, said he was waving the "test" judging and said I would take my seat at the judge's table and my scores, along with the other four judges, would count. There were 92 contestants, not including crossovers. It was the largest SNBF show ever and the event was sold out, with standing room only tickets going for $15 and selling out, too.

After prejudging, the Head Judge said he analyzed my scoring and determined I was very close to the consensus of opinion in every class and that for my first judging stint, especially at a show this large, I did a good job. After the show, He said he was also impressed when he listened in on the feed back I gave to contestants who came up to the judges after the competition to ask how they could improve and to point out special weaknesses they need to work on. 

He immediately recommended to Bruce Johnson, the president of the SNBF that I be added to the permanent roster of contest judges for the federation. Bruce agreed. I'm certified, and have already been asked to judge at upcoming FAME SNBF shows. Sweet.

I really learned a lot judging this competition that I will use the next time I step onto a stage (in five weeks). I learned how really important conditioning is (a few pounds can make a great difference. A small amount of held water can be devastating) and how hard you really have to pose to show your muscles in the best light. Those who did, scored well and those who were tentative or "weak," scored lower. I was astounded as I watched contestants actually get harder with each pose. I also watched with interest as contestants actually got softer as they lost their focus or strength. I will certainly keep this in mind when I'm up there again.

It was interesting, to say the least, after competing 16 times and looking down at the judges and audience, to be sitting there, looking up at the competitors with a clip board and score sheet in my hands.

I have competed in seven FAME events. As a judge, I can no longer compete in this federation, including in their Pro Shows. It's the only thing I had to give up when I accepted certification as a contest judge. I'm glad I accepted. As an athlete who has competed (and will continue to compete in other federations), I know I will be a judge who understands fully what it takes to bring your "A" package to the stage to play your "A" game and I will be able to judge each contestant with that in mind.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 9, 2007)

Monday, April 9, 2007 - Five Weeks Until My Weigh-In

Today I weighed 159.0.  My contest target weight is 150-155.   I weighed 140 when I won my IDFA Masters Pro Card in Toronto last November.

I am beginning my final preparation for the 2007 NGA Olympic Gold Mountain States Regional Bodybuilding Championship in Salt Lake City, Utah on May 12th.  I will be the Guest Poser for the show and a contestant in the Junior Professional Class, which the NGA is introducing at this event.  It's for Pros who have not competed as a Pro since winning their Pro Card or, if they have competed as a Pro, didn't place high enough to win any cash. This will be my first Pro Show.  

My Coach, Sean "Sully" Sullivan, of Cape Cod, Massachusetts, sent me a new contest prep program that I will begin tomorrow.  Today, I did Day 1, Week 2 of Hypertrophy Strength Training.

Incline Bench Press - 4 x 4 - 160 pounds

Flat Dumb Bell Bench Press - 4 x 4 - 80 pounds (On set four, I did 10 reps)

Laterals - Side & Front - 3 x 6 each way - 30 pound dumb bells

Press Down - 4 x 6 - 80 pounds

30 minutes of moderate pace, elevated tread mill

50 Slant Board Crunches


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 10, 2007)

Tuesday, April 10, 2007 ??? Five Weeks until my Weigh In
I weighed 157.6. My target weight is 150.0, 4% body fat

Bruce is training with me, but as this is my contest prep, he is supporting me.

I began a new program today that will take me to my first Pro Contest on May 12.

To maximize fat loss the plan involves four types of training:

1. Heavy lifting

2. Lactate-inducing lifting

3. Aerobic work

4. Anaerobic alactic energy systems work

Today I did my first Lactate-inducing lifting. It was incredible. I was drained after this workout.

Lactate-inducing lifting

The objective of a lactate-inducing session is to stimulate growth hormone release (as well as burn a lot of calories for fuel) via a whole-body lactate production. The more the numbers of muscles are involved in the process, the more effective the session will be. So in that regard we respect these guidelines:

1. Work the whole body

2. Minimize rest-intervals (or maximize the work-to-rest ratio)

3. Use sets lasting 50-70 seconds (12-20 reps)

4. Alternate exercises for muscle groups that are far away from each other and "unrelated"

CIRCUIT A: (12-15 reps per set)

A1. Bench Press
A2. Hack Squat
A3. Cable Row
A4. Leg Curl
A5. Knee Raise

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit three times.

CIRCUIT B (15-20 reps per set)

B1. Push press
B2. Lunge
B3. Close grip chin
B4. Dead Lift
B5. Incline Sit Up

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit three times.

CIRCUIT C ??? (15-20 reps per set)

C1. Dumbbell Curl
C2. Calve raise
C3. Triceps Extension
C4. Crunch on Exercise Ball
C5. Upright Row

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit three times.

The lactate-inducing sessions are performed twice a week; they should not be performed before a heavy lifting session to avoid a decrease in performance. Limit strength is something that cannot be trained efficiently in a fatigued state.

After the Circuits, I ended the session with 30 minutes of moderate cardio, designed to blow off the built up lactic acid.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 11, 2007)

Wednesday, April 11, 2007, 30 Days Until My Weigh In

Weight: 156.6 - Target 150.0

"The Shark," a predator that keeps moving, is cruel, and eats it's young!

To maximize fat loss, "The Shark" includes four different types of training:

1. Heavy lifting

2. Lactate-inducing lifting

3. Aerobic work

4. Anaerobic alactic energy systems work

Today was dedicated to Aerobic work

After doing 100 hanging leg lifts (50 weighted) and 100 slant board crunches, I did a HITT cardio session (speed sprints followed by elevated tread mill) for 30 minutes. I ended the session with a hard practice posing round. Judging the contest last Saturday reminded me how hard you have to hit each pose during the symmetry and mandatory rounds. I will practice posing every day until my show.

A note about my Training Partner, Bruce. We spoke today about his competition and his future plans. Bruce has decided not to do any more shows. He feels, because of family considerations, he is going to build on what he has accomplished and will continue training and dieting to maintain a healthy lifestyle. We also agreed, because I need to continue focusing on contest prep for my competitions, we will no longer train together. I will continue my training solo as I prepare to enter the 2007 NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championships on May 12 in Salt Lake City, Utah. I wish Bruce much success and we feels the same way about me.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 12, 2007)

Thursday, April 12, 2007 - Four Weeks Until My Weigh In

Bodyweight - 156.8 - Target - 150.0

The Shark ??? The Predator Workout and Diet

The Fish Diet

Meal #1

5 oz. whitefish, 3 egg whites, 1 grapefruit and 12 almonds 

Meal #2

6 oz. whitefish, 3 cup veggies

Meal #3

6 oz. tuna or 7 oz. whitefish, 2 cups vegetables (spinach best)

Meal #4

5 oz. Whitefish, 3 cup veggies

Meal #5

6 oz. Whitefish, 2 cups vegetables, 12 almonds

Meal #6

Monday and Thursday 

1 cup oatmeal (precooked) or cooked rice, 10 oz. sweet potato, 6 oz. banana, 1 cup vegetables, 1 TBS butter 

The workouts:

To maximize fat loss we'll need four different types of training. These four aspects of our fat loss training approach are:

1. Heavy lifting

2. Lactate-inducing lifting

3. Aerobic work

4. Anaerobic alactic energy systems work

Heavy lifting

The objective of the heavy lifting portion of our training is maintenance or even an increase in muscle mass while in a fat loss phase. You should have two heavy lifting sessions per week.

Day 1: Chest and Back

Day 2: Quads and Hamstrings

This was Quads and Hamstrings Day + some Calves 

A1. Leg press - 300 Pounds

4-6 reps

No rest 

A2. Full Squats - 235 Pounds

6-8 reps

Take 2 minutes of rest, and then move on to... 

B1. Stiff leg dead lift - 185 Pounds

4-6 reps

No rest

B2. Leg curl - 110 Pounds

6-8 reps

Take 2 minutes of rest then get back to A1. Perform each superset 5 times

C1. Calf raise - 300 pounds (seated machine)

5 sets of 25 reps (I did one 25 rep set after each A + B cycle)

I'm really liking this Plan. It has some interesting elements that keeps me focused and engaged. And, I feel spent after each session, which is a good thing. I am hardening up and leaning up. I will come in tight on May 12. As far as the diet, I'm sure glad I like fish.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 13, 2007)

Friday, April 13, 2007 - Four Week From Today - My First Pro Show

I have one month to go before my first bodybuilding competition of the year. My last show was in early November, six months ago. By this time last year, I had already competed three times. Last year I entered a total of 10 shows and stayed roughly the same weight and size the entire time. I needed to take six months off from competing in order to add some size, and I have. Today I had my body fat and weight checked in the gym on their computer-based body fat measuring system. My height is 5' 7". My weight was 157.0 and my body fat was 8.8%. My lean mass is around 143 pounds. I weighed 140 on stage at my last show and my body fat then was 6%. My lean mass was around 131 pounds. I have indeed added some size and I'm pumped. I have been doing lots of heavy lifting and clean eating and it has paid off. I hope to hit the stage at the 2007 Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championship in Salt Lake City, Utah at around 150 pounds with a body fat of 6% and a lean mass weight of 141 (I can't get much lower than that because of my age. I have some loose skin that won't go away). Nevertheless, I'm confident I will come in the best shape of my life for my first Pro Show. I have added size in my chest, quads, biceps and calves. I have also added a little size to my waist, but I'm working on that. LOL

Today was a moderate cardio day. I did flat crunches and reverse crunches, weighted hanging leg lifts and slant board crunches. I did about 30 minutes of elevated, moderate speed tread mill and ended my workout with a hard practice posing session. I will work out in the gym tomorrow as part of my contest prep training.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 13, 2007)

Damn, that Lactate-Inducing part looks brutal!

All the best next month dude, train hard!


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 16, 2007)

It is brutal.  This plan is brutal, but I can feel it's working.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 16, 2007)

Monday, April 16, 2007 - 25 Days Until My Pro Show Weigh In

Body Weight: 156.0 - Target Weight: 150.0

The Shark ??? The Predator Workout and Diet

The workouts:

To maximize fat loss we'll need four different types of training. These four aspects of our fat loss training approach are:

1. Heavy lifting

2. Lactate-inducing lifting

3. Aerobic work

4. Anaerobic alactic energy systems work

Heavy lifting

The objective of the heavy lifting portion of our training is maintenance or even an increase in muscle mass while in a fat loss phase. You should have two heavy lifting sessions per week.

Day 1: Chest and Back

Day 2: Quads and Hamstrings

Today's workout looked like this:

A1. Incline DB press
6 reps x 60 pound dumbbells
No rest (or 10 sec. to change exercises)

A2. Dumb Bell Flies
8 reps x 40 pound dumbbells
Take 2 minutes of rest, and then move on to... 

B1. Weighted Chins 
6 reps x 25 pound plate
No rest

B2. Bent over rows
8 reps x 75 pounds
Take 2 minutes of rest then get back to A1. 

Perform each superset 5 times. Then add:

C1. Curls
3 sets of 6 reps x 30 pound dumb bells

D1. Press downs
3 sets of 6 reps x 70 pounds

I followed this workout with a 30 minute HITT Cardio session of 20 second speed splits at 10 degrees elevation and 8.0 speed on the tread mill, followed by 10 minutes of cool down. I ended today with practice posing of symmetry and mandatory rounds.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 17, 2007)

Tuesday, April 17, 2007 - 24 Days Until My First Pro Show Weigh In

I weighed 156.0 - Target Weight is 150.0

Lactate-inducing lifting


The objective of a lactate-inducing session is to stimulate growth hormone release (as well as burn a lot of calories for fuel) via a whole-body lactate production. The more the numbers of muscles are involved in the process, the more effective the session will be. So in that regard I respected these guidelines:

1. Work the whole body

2. Minimize rest-intervals (or maximize the work-to-rest ratio)

3. Use sets lasting 50-70 seconds (12-20 reps)

The specific exercises I did for this session are listed in a prior post.  I completed three cycles of three sets of high reps of several exercises, alternating between upper and lower body.  Then, I did a moderate 30- minute cardio workout to burn off the lactate acid buildup.  

I was wasted after this session.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> It is brutal.  This plan is brutal, but I can feel it's working.



Thats the main thing. I dont care how tough it is, the pain is only temporary, but when you get results its all worth it.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 19, 2007)

Wednesday, April 18, 2007, 23 Days Until I Check In For My First Pro Show

Today was a non-weight training day and I dedicated my time to practice posing and cardio.  I went through a hard pump up and then two complete contest rounds of hitting and holding all of my poses.  I ended the session with 30-minutes of moderate cardio.  I will practice my posing each day until the contest. It's the only way I can be sure I will be able to be on stage for what ever length of time is required without shaking or losing my form.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 19, 2007)

Thursday, April 19, 2007 - 22 Days Until I Check In For My First Pro Show

I weighed 155.0 - Contest goal 150.0 

Today was Legs and Calves day.  I did three sets of couplets (supersets with no rest) of the following:

Machine Leg Press - 3 x 8 x 300 pounds
Lunges - 3 x 8 x 150 pounds

Squats - 3 x 8 x 285 pounds
Ham Curls - 3 x 8 x 125 pounds

Extensions - 3 x 8 x 150 pounds
Seated Calf Raises - 150 pounds (3 sets of 25 reps seated + 3 sets of 25 reps standing) 

Then I did 30-minutes of stationary bike, 100 abs crunches and a practice posing session.  I'm feeling strong.

Tomorrow morning (Friday) I leave Birmingham at 6 AM in route to Providence, RI, to then drive to Plymouth, Massachusetts to see my Coach, Sean, "Sully" Sullivan and to help him with his show, the OCB Spirit of America, on Saturday.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 23, 2007)

Sunday, April 22, 2007

I just want to say how awesome it was to be a judge at this year's OCB Spirit of America Bodybuilding and Figure IFPA Pro Qualifier Championship in Plymouth, Massachusetts on Saturday. Last year I competed in this contest and this year, I watched it from a totally different perspective. There were 88 athletes competing. My report card is good, as my scores were very much in line with the consensus. It was a great learning experience for me as a competitor. I have now judged shows in the FAME SNBF and the OCB Federations. I have been asked to judge a NGA show in a couple of months. I know this experience will impact how I compete in future contests and I'm grateful for the opportunity to learn more about our sport.

Monday, April 23, 2007 - 18 Days Until Check In At My First Pro Show

Body Weight: 157 (I put on a few pounds over the weekend at the OCB Sprit of America) - Target 150

Heavy lifting Day
The objective of the heavy lifting portion of this training plan is maintenance or even an increase in muscle mass while in a fat loss phase. The plan calls for two heavy lifting sessions per week.

Day 1: Chest and Back

Day 2: Quads and Hamstrings

Chest and Back Weight Training

A1. Incline Dumb Bell press - 6 x 60 pound dumb bells

No rest

A2. Dumb Bell Flies 8 x 40 pound dumb bells

Take 2 minutes of rest, and then move on to... 

B1 Medium Grip Chins 1 X 10 (full reps) 

No rest

B2. Machine Lat Pull Downs 8 x 120 pounds

Take 2 minutes of rest then get back to A1. Perform each superset FIVE times.

C1. Dumb Bell Curls 3 x 6 x 30

D1. Triceps Rope Pull Downs 3 x 6 x 70

After the weight training, I did 100 slant board crunches, 200 skip ropes and a practice posing session, where I worked on my symmetry, mandatory rounds and individual posing routine.

This was a great workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 24, 2007)

Tuesday, April 24, 2007 - 17 Days Until My First Pro Show Check In.

Today I did Lactate-inducing lifting. It was incredible. I was drained after this workout. 

Lactate-inducing lifting 

The objective of a lactate-inducing session is to stimulate growth hormone release (as well as burn a lot of calories for fuel) via a whole-body lactate production. The more the numbers of muscles are involved in the process, the more effective the session will be. So in that regard we respect these guidelines: 

1. Work the whole body 

2. Minimize rest-intervals (or maximize the work-to-rest ratio) 

3. Use sets lasting 50-70 seconds (12-20 reps) 

4. Alternate exercises for muscle groups that are far away from each other and "unrelated" 

CIRCUIT A: (12-15 reps per set) 

A1. Bench Press 
A2. Hack Squat 
A3. Cable Row 
A4. Leg Curl 
A5. Knee Raise 

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit two times. 

CIRCUIT B (15-20 reps per set) 

B1. Push press 
B2. Lunge 
B3. Close grip chin 
B4. Dead Lift 
B5. Incline Sit Up 

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit two times. 

CIRCUIT C ??? (15-20 reps per set) 

C1. Dumbbell Curl 
C2. Calve raise 
C3. Triceps Extension 
C4. Crunch on Exercise Ball 
C5. Upright Row 

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit two times. 

The lactate-inducing sessions are performed twice a week; they should not be performed before a heavy lifting session to avoid a decrease in performance. Limit strength is something that cannot be trained efficiently in a fatigued state. 

After the Circuits, I ended the session with 30 minutes of moderate cardio, designed to blow off the built up lactic acid.  Whew!


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 25, 2007)

Wednesday, April 25, 2007 - 16 Days Until I Check In For My First Pro Show

Body Weight - 156.0  Target Weight - 150.0

Interval Aerobic Training


Today I focused on abs, calves and cardio:

30-minute HITT Cardio session on the tread mill with 10 degree elevation and several 20-second speed splits at 9.0 speed.

75 seated calve raises at 150 pounds and 75 standing calve raises

Hanging leg lifts with a 5-pound dumb bell held between my feet and seated abs crunches.

I ended the session with two practice posing rounds, holding each pose for 10-seconds.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 25, 2007)

Wednesday, April 25, 2007 - 16 Days Until I Check In For My First Pro Show

Body Weight - 156.0  Target Weight - 150.0

Interval Aerobic Training

 Today I focused on abs, calves and cardio:

30-minute HITT Cardio session on the tread mill with 10 degree elevation and several 20-second speed splits at 9.0 speed.

75 seated calve raises at 150 pounds and 75 standing calve raises

Hanging leg lifts with a 5-pound dumb bell held between my feet and seated abs crunches.

I ended the session with two practice posing rounds, holding each pose for 10-seconds.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 26, 2007)

Thursday, April 26, 2007 - 15 Days Until I Check In at My First Pro Show

I weighed 155.6.  Contest Goal is 150.0

Heavy lifting 

The objective of the heavy lifting portion of this training is maintenance or even an increase in muscle mass while in a fat loss phase. I have two heavy lifting sessions per week. 

Day 1: Chest and Back 

Day 2: Quads and Ham strings 

This was Quads and Ham strings Day + some Calves 

A1. Leg press - 6 x 300 Pounds  

No rest 

A2. Full Squats - 8 x 235 Pounds 

Two minutes of rest, and then I moved on to... 

B1. Stiff leg dead lift - 6 x 185 Pounds 

No rest 

B2. Leg curl - 8 x 125 Pounds 

Two minutes of rest then I got back to A1. I Performed each superset 5 times 

C1. Calf raise - 300 pounds (seated machine) 

5 sets of 25 reps (I did one 25 rep set after each A + B cycle) 

I did 50 abs chunches and then tried to do a practice posing session, but ran out of gas.  Whew!


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 27, 2007)

Friday, April 27, 2007 - Two Weeks Until My First Pro Show

Body weight: 154.6.  Contest goal. 150.0

Ex Beetle, Paul McCartney has a song.  It's called "When I'm 64"

"When I get older, losing my hair, many years from now, will you still be sending me a valentine, birthday greetings, bottle of wine?  When I stay out to quarter of three, will you lock the door?  Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm 64?"

I be 64 tomorrow and my wife says, "Yes."

It has been my goal since I turned 50 to be in the best shape of my life each year, on my birthday.  Today, I am in the best shape of my life and I'm grateful.


----------



## Old Navy (Apr 30, 2007)

*Competing This Saturday in an NPC Show in Birmingham*

Monday, April 30, 2007 - 12 Days Until My First Pro Show

Body Weight: 155.8  Contest Goal: 150.0

News Flash

I have decided to compete this Saturday in the NPC Vulcan Classic in Birmingham, Alabama.  Quite a few of my gym budds are competing in this non Pro-Qualifier and I feel it will be a great warm-up show for my Natural Pro debut a week later in Salt Lake City, Utah.  I will compete in the Men's Master 50+ and Men's Master 60+ Classes.  So, I am now in a final week contest prep mode.  This will be my first show since I won my Master Pro Card in Toronto last November.  I'm pumped.

Today I did an upper body, core workout with 6-8 rep sets of heavy weights, followed by a moderate cardio session.  I will do more cardio this evening and complete a couple of practice posing rounds.


----------



## Old Navy (May 1, 2007)

Tuesday, May 2, 2007 
Three Days Until My First Show of 2007, 11 Days Until My First Pro Show 

2007 NPC Vulcan Classic, Birmingham, AL, May 5 
2007 NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championship, Salt Lake City, UT, May 12 

Weight: 154.0 (I'm a Lightweight). Contest Goal: 150.0 

Here is my Final Week Contest Cutting Diet for both of these contests: 

Sunday ??? 2 Gal. Water, light salt 

Meal 1: 8 egg whites, ? cup oatmeal, 8 oz grapefruit juice 
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, ? cup brown rice, salad or vegetablesMeal 3: 6 oz chicken, 2 cups vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice 
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken, ? cup brown rice, salad or vegetables 
Meal 5: 6 oz salmon, 3 cups salad, 8 oz grapefruit juic 
Training: None 

Cardio: None 

Posing: 1 set, hold each pose for 10 seconds 

Monday ??? 2 Gal. Water, light salt 

Meal 1: 8 egg whites, ? cup oatmeal, 8 oz grapefruit juice 
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, ? cup brown rice, salad or vegetables 
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken, 2 cups vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice 
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken, ? cup brown rice, salad or vegetables 
Meal 5: 6 oz salmon, 3 cups salad, 8 oz grapefruit juice 

Training: AM Leg flexes, 10 sets of 30 seconds, leg extensions, isometric hold 3 times, hold for 40 seconds 

Training: PM Upper body power style, 3-4 sets per body part, 4-6 reps per set, 40 seconds rest between sets, core movements 

Cardio: AM, 25 minutes moderate 

Cardio: PM, light treadmill or jog 20 minutes 

Posing: AM 1 set, hold each pose for 10 seconds 

Posing: PM, 1 set, hold each pose for 15 seconds 

Tuesday ??? 2 Gal. Water, light salt 

Meal 1: 8 egg whites, ? cup oatmeal, 8 oz grapefruit juice 
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, ? cup brown rice, salad or vegetables 
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken, 2 cups vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice 
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken, ? cup brown rice, salad or vegetables 
Meal 5: 6 oz salmon, 3 cups salad, 8 oz grapefruit juice 

Training: AM Leg flex, 10 sets of 30 seconds, leg extensions, isometric hold 3 times for 40 seconds 

Training: PM Chest, Delts and Triceps, 3-5 sets of 3-5 different isolation movement for 40-50 reps, rest 30 seconds between sets and hold a hard flex for 15 seconds between sets 

Cardio: AM, 25 minutes moderate 

Cardio: PM, light treadmill or jog 15 minutes 

Posing: AM 1 set, hold each pose for 15 seconds 

Posing: PM, 1 set, hold each pose for 20 seconds 

Wednesday: Water: 1.5 gallon ??? Light Salt 

Meal 1: 6 egg whites + ? grapefruit 
Meal 2: 6 oz fish + 2 cup veggies 
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken + 2 cup veggies 
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken + ? grapefruit 
Meal 5: 6 egg whites + 3 cups salad 

Training: AM: Leg Flex 10 X 30 sec. & leg ext. isometric holds 3 X 40 sec. 
PM: Light upper body workout, keep the reps in the 12-15 range and do 
6-8 sets per body part (no legs) then twice through the mandatory. 

Cardio: AM & PM 25 min treadmill @ 3.5 mph, flat (no incline) 

Posing: AM: 1 X 20 seconds each 
PM: 2 X 20 seconds each 

Thursday: Water: 1.5 gallon ??? Light Salt 

Meal 1: 6 egg whites + ? grapefruit 
Meal 2: 6 oz fish + 2 cup veggies 
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken + 2 cup veggies 
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken + ? grapefruit 
Meal 5: 1 cups oats, 4 oz. sweet potato, 1/2 banana, 1 cups green beans, 1 tablespoon peanut butter 

Training: Leg Flex 10 X 30 

Cardio: AM & PM 20 min 3.5 flat 

Posing: AM: 2 X 20 seconds each 
PM: 2 X 20 seconds each 

Friday: Water: 1.5 gallon ??? Lightly Salt Meal 1-3 and then cut Salt 

Meal 1: 6 oz 93% lean beef + ? grapefruit 
Meal 2: 4 oz 93% lean beef + ? grapefruit 
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken + ? grapefruit 
Meal 4: 4 oz 93% lean beef + ? grapefruit 
Meal 5: 6 oz turkey + ? grapefruit 

Training: none 

Cardio: AM & PM 15 min 3.5 flat 

Posing: As necessary through the day 

Saturday: 

Meal 1: 4 oz 93% lean beef + ? grapefruit 
Meal 2: 2 oz chicken + ? sweet potato 
Meal 3: 2 oz chicken + 1/2 sweet potato 
Meal 4: 2 oz chicken and 1 sweet potato 

Sodium: only what is in listed foods 

45 min before pump-up: Snickers bar or 3 rice cakes with natural peanut butter and a hot coffee or tea to bring out the vascularity 

20 min. before Pump-up: sip some Gatorade, but not too much. I'll have lots of carb in me at that point so I should be nice and full and hard. 

Water: Keep water high so the carbs have something to work with. Don't cut it back at all, keep to 1.5 gals. (this is for the Pro Show, which is judged at one time.) The show this weekend is split between morning prejudging and the evening show. For this one I will cut back some water.


----------



## Old Navy (May 2, 2007)

Wednesday, May 2, 2007 - Three Days Until My Last Amateur Show, 10 Days Until My First Pro Show

Weight: 153.0.  Contest Goal: 150.0

I am dialed in.  I feel great.  Today I had a good pump up and competition practice posing session, followed by 30-minutes of moderate cardio.  I'm drinking a ton of water and eating the right mix of protein, moderate carbs and a tiny bit of fat.  My vascularity is coming in and my cuts are becoming defined.  I think my first competition as a Lightweight will be fun.  I will be 10 pounds heavier for my 17th contest than I have ever been before.


----------



## Old Navy (May 3, 2007)

Thursday, May 3, 2007 - Two Days Until My Last Amateur Show, Nine Days Until My First Pro Show

Weight: 152.4 Contest Weight Goal: 150.0

Today I did a good pump up and then two full practice posing rounds (I am doing two classes in this show) and practiced my 60-seconds individual posing routine.  I ended the workout with 30-minutes of moderate cardio.  I'll take a walk tonight and do two more practice posing rounds and my routine.  I'm feeling good.


----------



## Old Navy (May 7, 2007)

Saturday, May 5, 2007, NPC Vulcan Classic, Birmingham, Alabama
Results: Open Men???s Lightweight ??? Second; Men???s Master 50+ First

After coming off of a six-month hiatus from competing, I was eager to return to competition.  With two weeks to go until my first Pro Show on May 12, I decided to enter the NPC Vulcan Classic, held in Birmingham, Alabama, where I live.  It???s the second year for this non-pro qualifier.  The NPC is interested in this show and had the NPC Alabama State Chairman as the Head Judge.

The show had several small classes, including Teen, Novice, Junior Open, Open, Masters and Figure.  There was also a Mr. Birmingham class.  There were no female bodybuilders entered.

All of the classes were competitive, as several athletes were using this show as a warm up for upcoming NPC pro-qualifier contests.

I competed in the Men???s Master 50+ Class and since the other 50+ Master who paid to enter didn???t show up, I was the only one in the Class, so I placed First.  On stage, I competed with the Men???s Master 40+ Class and that was awesome.  They kept us on stage for quite a while.  I loved it.  Hell, I wanted to beat some of those kids, so I posed like I was trying to.  LOL

In the Open Men???s Lightweight Class, there was one other competitor, an outstanding young athlete who was my size and weight.  He is a 35 year-old active duty U.S. Navy Recruiter, based in Birmingham.  This was his second show.  He was outstanding.  He is a natural athlete and we talked back stage about him competing in natural federations.  We are going to work together towards that goal.  A Navy Captain helping a Navy Chief Petty Officer.  Makes sense to us.

I had a great time with my individual posing routine, a 60-seconds version of my Glenn Miller St. Louis Blues March routine.  The audience seemed to enjoy it, too.

So, now, I fly to Las Vegas tomorrow to attend a convention and then on Wednesday, I fly to Salt Lake City, Utah and meet up with my distance training client who is going to compete in the 2007 NGA Mountain States Regional Bodybuilding Championship as a Novice and Master.  I am the Guest Poser for his show and will compete in the 2007 NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championship that same night.  

I am confident that this warm up show was very beneficial and will allow me to come in a little better when I step onto the stage in Salt Lake City next Saturday.


----------



## Old Navy (May 7, 2007)

Monday, May 7, 2007 - Las Vegas, Five Days Until My First Pro Show

Sunday morning, after my Saturday night NPC contest in Birmingham, AL, I flew to Las Vegas, NV to attend a convention with my company.  I am staying at the Mandelay Bay Resort.  This is an incredible facility.  My room has a full-size wall mounted wide screen TV, a huge bathroom with standup shower and deep tub.  My 11th floor view looks out over the Las Vegas Strip.  Sweet.

Best of all is the Fitness Center.  This place is awesome.  In addition to a huge workout area with plenty of weights and cardio equipment, it has three whirlpools, a large steam room, sauna and private walk-in showers.  They offer free fruit, water, soft drinks, juices and pastries (if you are interested).  The Center is a little pricey ($26.00 a day),  but, I made friends with the clerk at the front desk at the hotel when I checked in and mentioned I was training for my first Pro Show this Saturday, so she didn't charge me for my three-day spa membership. Also Sweet.  The perks of being a Pro Bodybuilder. LOL  There were quite a few people using the spa who stayed over after the De La Joya - Meriwether fight.  Lots of shadow boxing going on in the Fitness Center.

I had a little trouble finding the food I needed on Sunday evening.  This town is expensive.  One place I looked at offered a Salmon dish for $46.00.  I passed.  I found a restaurant and had a small steak and salad for a lot less.  This morning, at the hotel, my three egg whites omelet, grapefruit juice and coffee only cost $26.00.

My training consisted of some core work, with three or four exercises per body part and 10-20 reps each.  Then I did 30 minutes of cardio, and in my room, a practice posing session.  I will do another round of cardio and practice posing later.


----------



## Old Navy (May 12, 2007)

Friday, May 11, 2007, NGA Mountain States Regional/Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championship

My training client and I arrived in Salt Lake City, Utah this afternoon and after checking into the hotel, went to the venue to meet Blair Dean, the contest promoter.  I am Vice President of Marketing and Promotion for the NGA and this was my chance to spend some time with an NGA Regional Chairman.  Blair is a good man.  He has been promoting shows in the Mountain States for many years and he knows his business.  This will be a well-run show.

Doc and I helped Blair set up the trophy display and pump up room.  We then spent a lot of time with Blair, talking about the evolution of our Sport.  It was all very interesting.

We then took care of the polygraph tests and then had our last meal of the day.  Check in is a noon tomorrow and the competitors then arrive at the venue at 6 PM for a 7 PM start.  This will be an one-session show, with prejudging, individual posing rounds and the awards ceremony for each class at one time.

The show starts with the Teens, then the Novice, Figure, Masters and Open.  I will do my Guest Posing after the intermission after the Masters and before the Open.  My Junior Pro contest follows the Open Over All. Blair has invited Doc and me to have dinner with his staff and the judges after the show.

Doc and I are as ready as we can be.  He dropped about 30 pounds in eight months for this show and will come in at around 146.  I will come in at 150.  We are both cut and tight.  Sweet.


----------



## Old Navy (May 13, 2007)

Sunday, May 13, 2007, Salt Lake City, Utah, NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championship

Results: Third Place

What a night. It was my first Guest Poser appearance and my first Pro Competition.

I had a great time doing my three 90-seconds posing routines, back-to-back, with costume changes (quickly) in front on 450 people at the 2007 NGA Mountain States Regional Pro Qualifier Bodybuilding and Figure Championship, in Bountiful, Utah, a suburb of Salt Lake City. I believe the audience had as much fun watching as I did performing.

The contest began with a large Teen Class, followed by an equally large Masters Class. I did my Guest Posing stint following the Novice and Figure Competition. 

The Open Class completed their competition and then the NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championship completed the evening.

I had time to pump up while the Open was in progress and was ready when the Head Judge called the Pros to the stage.

The NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championship is for first-time professional athletes and the competition for me was exciting and fun as we began to hit our poses for the first time as Pros.

First Place went to Shane Stewart, NGA Mr. Utah for 2005 & 2006. Second Place went to Ray Long, from South Carolina, now living in Utah. Ray is a 190 pound, 5' 6" former power lifter. His quad, hams, chest, back package was awesome.

I was proud to stand with these guys and place Third in my first pro show.

In addition to the cash prize, we were awarded beautiful leather show jackets with the 2007 NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Champion embossed on the back and the NGA logo over the chest on the left front. A Very Cool Jacket.

After the show, the promoter, Blair Dean, invited Doc and me to have dinner with his family, the show staff and some of the judges. Blair is a Class Act, and this was a great experience.

And, my training client, Doc Dana, placed Third in the Novice Lightweight Class in the Mountain States Regional.


----------



## Old Navy (May 14, 2007)

Monday, May 14, 2007

It's really starting to sink in.  I actually had my first Guest Poser appearance and also competed in my first Pro Show on Saturday.  How cool was that?  I had a great time and a memorable experience.  It was my 18th show.  I remember my first amateur contest, the NPC Northern Kentucky in March 2005.  I will certainly add my first Guest Poser appearance and Pro Show to my bodybuilding memory bank.  In addition to the cash prize I received for placing Third, they presented me with a leather jacket with "NGA 2007 Olympic Gold Junior Pro Champion" embossed on the back..  It was about 70 degrees out when I left home for the gym this morning.  I took the lining out of the jacket and wore my new "trophy" over my gym clothes.  It felt great.  When I get home after work, I will hang it in the closet and then continue to prepare for my next competition.

I felt at the Pro Show I needed to add some more size to my legs and to work on my abs.  I started a new workout plan today that will emphasize those body parts as I prepare for a contest on June 30th.  I am doing three sets of every exercise, going to failure at 6RM, 12 RM and 25 RM.  I will work this plan for the next six weeks.


----------



## Old Navy (May 15, 2007)

Tuesday, May 15, 2007

I continued to work on adding size to my legs by working "reps to failure" sets. I did squats, extensions, ham curls, adduction and abduction. Each exercise consisted of three sets. The first was 6 RM, the second was 12 RM and the third was 25 RM. This was tough. I ended the workout with three sets of 25 reps of seated calve raises. Tomorrow is a cardio only day, with some abs work and pull ups for good measure.


----------



## Old Navy (May 15, 2007)

Here are a few photos from my first two shows of the year, the NPC Vulcan Classic in Birmingham, Alabama on May 5th and the NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championship in Salt Lake City, Utah on May 12th. 

I placed 2nd in the Open Men's Lightweight Class and 1st in the Men's Master 50+ Class at the NPC show and I was Guest Poser and placed Third in the NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Show. 

Body Building Senior Photo Gallery 2007


----------



## Old Navy (May 16, 2007)

Wednesday, May 16, 2007 - 45 Days Until My Next Contest

I have enjoyed a moderate non-contest diet since I returned home from Salt Lake City and my first Pro Show. Last night my wife, Vivian, made a great pasta dish. She is Italian and knows her Italian cooking. Yummy. I put "45 Days Until My Next Contest" in the header of this post to remind myself to take my face out of the trough and starting thinking about my contest diet for my next show. On June 30th I will compete in the 2007 NPA (National Physique Association) Nationals Bodybuilding & Fitness/Figure Championships and 2007 NPA Masters Universe Championships in Lt. Lee, Virginia. Both events are Pro Qualifiers. Although I already hold two Masters Pro Cards, this Federation requires you win your Pro Card in the NPA before you can compete as an NPA Pro in their Pro Shows. I am trying to earn my third Masters Pro Card so I'll have more contest choices as I continue to compete in our sport.

Today was a modest cardio day with some abs work and pull ups. Tomorrow I'll return to heavy lifting to failure exercises.


----------



## Old Navy (May 17, 2007)

Thursday, May 17, 2007 - 44 Days Until My Next Contest

Today I continued my three sets-to-failure exercise plan.  In each exercise, I picked a weight where I failed at 6 reps on set one, 12 reps on set two and 25 reps on set three.  I did shoulders, back and biceps sets, including shoulder presses, shrugs, lats pull downs, laterals, dumb bell biceps curls, machine curls, and cable curls.  I ended the session with palms facing me pull ups, hanging leg raises and slant board sit ups.  This was a solid, pumped workout.


----------



## Old Navy (May 18, 2007)

Friday, May 18, 2007 - Six Weeks Until My Next Contest

I did my second legs and calves workout of the week, using different equipment than I did on Tuesday.  My three-sets-to-failure exercises included seated leg press, lunges, seated ham curls, extensions, and standing calve raises.  My sets were 6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM.  Tough Stuff.


----------



## Old Navy (May 21, 2007)

Monday, May 21, 2007 - 40 Days Until My Next Contest

I was a judge on Saturday for the 2007 FAME SNBF Capital Classic Bodybuilding, Fitness and Figure Championships in Montgomery, Alabama.  It was a pro qualifier and my third contest judging opportunity.  The Capital Classic is a good show.  We had 44 very competitive athletes with competition in nearly every class.  My scores were very much in line with the other judges.  The only area I need to work on as a judge is Figure, but I'm learning.  And, as a judge, I really learn a lot that is helpful to me in my competitions.  I get a different perspective from the other side of the lights.

With 40 days to go until the 2007 NPA Masters Universe in Ft. Lee, VA, I am back on my contest prep diet.  I enjoyed the week off after my last show on May 12th.

Today I continued the 6 RM, 12 RM, 24 RM sets to failure exercises.  It was chest and triceps day and I did incline dumb bell flies, flat bench dumb bell flies and decline dumb bell flies.   I also did pec deck and ended the session with 50 push ups and 50 slant board crunches.


----------



## Old Navy (May 22, 2007)

May 22, 2007 - 39 Days Until My Next Contest

It was legs and calves day as I continued my 6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM three-sets to failure on each exercise workout plan.  I know this is working because my chest and triceps are sore from yesterday's session.  Today I did squats, lunges, extensions, ham curls and calve raises.  I ended the session with a short, moderate, elevated tread mill run.

I'm leaving Birmingham, Alabama this morning for New York City on business through Friday.  I have already checked out the hotel and it has a good gym.  I'll report daily on my workouts from The Big Apple.


----------



## Old Navy (May 23, 2007)

Wednesday, May 23, 2007, 38 Days Until My Next Show

I am in Brooklyn, New York attending a conference. The gym at the Marriott at the Brooklyn Bridge Hotel is excellent. It is a private club that offers guest memberships to hotel guests at no charge. The gym is well equipped. One of my Distance Training clients from California, Greg Tarczynski, a professional photographer, is covering the conference. It gives me the opportunity to train with Greg, one-on-one, today, Thursday and Friday. It's good to be able to work with one of my clients instead of offering advice by cell phone, emails and chat.

Today Greg and I worked chest, triceps and abs. He enjoyed the 6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM sets. We ended the session with a tread mill run. Tomorrow we will hit back and biceps.


----------



## Old Navy (May 24, 2007)

Thursday, May 24, 2007 - Brooklyn, New York

My training client, Greg, and I had a great workout in the Marriott At The Brooklyn Bridge hotel gym.  We did several sets of 6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM back, shoulder and biceps exercises. We did lats pull downs, low rows, high rows and machine shoulder presses and shrugs.  For biceps, we did cable curls and worked the rack with 10 X 30, 25, 20, 15 and 10 pound seated dumb bell curls.  We ended the session with some moderate tread mill work and abs crunches.  Tomorrow, our last day together, we will work legs and calves.  It's a little hard staying on a strict diet while attending a business conference, but we are trying.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2007)

Old Navy-you kick ass


----------



## Old Navy (May 25, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Old Navy-you kick ass



Ha, ha.  Thanks, Man.


----------



## Old Navy (May 25, 2007)

Friday, May 25, 2007 - Check In At My Next Contest Is Five Weeks From Today

I arrived back in Birmingham, Alabama from New York City at 5 PM Central time today.  Both the New York and Birmingham Airports were crowded due to the Memorial Day weekend travel.  I'm glad I beat the rush.

I worked out with my training client, Greg, early this morning before I left for the airport.  We had a strong legs and calves training session, including squats, lunges, extensions, ham curls and seated calve raises.  I will take the weekend off and hit the gym on Monday morning as I begin a slow five-week contest diet to prepare for the 2007 NPA Masters Universe in Ft. Lee, Virginia on June 30.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2007)

what changes are you making in your diet


----------



## Old Navy (May 28, 2007)

Monday, May 28, 2007, Memorial Day (US)

I met my friend and fellow NGA & IDFA Pro, John Rossman, in the gym today and we fooled around with chest, back and triceps.  It was mostly laughing and goofing.  Then we went to the California Pizza Kitchen for a Carb Load.  It was a nice way to spend part of Memorial Day.  I'll get back to being serious tomorrow.


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2007)

had my carb load yesterday-included a REALLY NIIIICE piece of Crumb Cake from the bakery...heaven.


----------



## Old Navy (May 29, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> had my carb load yesterday-included a REALLY NIIIICE piece of Crumb Cake from the bakery...heaven.




Yeah, and my chocolate peanut butter cheese cake was awesome, too.  LOL


----------



## Old Navy (May 29, 2007)

Tuesday, May 29, 2007, 32 Days Until My Next Contest

Today I focused on 6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM legs and calves exercises.  I completed sets of squats, leg presses, extensions, ham curls, abductors and adductors and weighted seated calve raises.  I ended the session with 50 slow, hard, slant board crunches, holding at the top of each crunch with a squeeze.  With a little over a month to go until my first contest, I am basically ready.  I will harden up and lean up a bit with diet and cardio as the time to compete nears.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2007)

send me a piece of that cake


----------



## Old Navy (May 30, 2007)

Wednesday, May 30, 2007, 30 Days Until I Check In For My Next Contest

Today was a cardio and abs day.  I did a moderate elevated tread mill session, and for abs, hanging leg lifts and slant board crunches.  I also did a few practice posing rounds, to work on holding my poses hard without shaking.  Tomorrow I will work on shoulders, back and biceps.  With a month to go until my next show, I'm staying tight.


----------



## Old Navy (May 31, 2007)

Thursday, May 31, 2007, 29 Days Until I Weigh In For My Next Contest

I had a really strong 6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM back, shoulders and biceps workout.  I did lats pull downs, rows, shoulder presses, shoulder laterals and shoulder extensions.  Then I did dumb bell curls and machine biceps curls.  I ended the session with abs work.  My weight is holding at around 150.0


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 1, 2007)

Friday, June 1, 2007, 28 Days Until I Check In At My Next Contest

Today I had a great "Reps To Failure" (RM) legs and calves workout.  I completed three sets each of squats, lunges, leg extensions, ham curls, calve extensions and calve raises.

As the 2006 FAME WNSO Men's Masters 60+ World Champion, I have been invited to Toronto next weekend (June 8, 9 & 10) to be Guest Poser at the 2007 FAME WNSO Canadian National Championships.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 4, 2007)

Monday, June 4, 2007, 25 Days Until I Check In For My Next Contest.

In preparation for my Guest Posing appearance next weekend at the 2007 FAME WNSO Canadian National Championships in Toronto, I began a week of modified-contest prep diet and training.

I did a pre-judging pump up and posing practice.  I also did some light circuit weight training, using light weights and more reps (15-25).  Then I did a moderate tread mill session followed by an abs workout.  

I weigh 151.0, about a pound from my contest weight.  Since I am Guest Posing and not competing, I will not do as much "shredding" work as I normally do for a bodybuilding competition,  Nevertheless, I will come in hard and lean for my two Guest Posing stints (one before the Masters and one before the Pros individual posing routines).


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 6, 2007)

Wednesday, June 6, 2007, Three Days Until My Guest Posing Appearance at the FAME WNSO Worlds.

After a re-feed last night, I woke up this morning weighing 150.2, so I'm back on track.  I did some quads extensions and flexes with light weights and a upper body circuit workout, with light weights in the 15-20 rep range.  Then I did a moderate tread mill walk for cardio and a practice posing session, to work on my four routines for the Toronto show on Saturday.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 7, 2007)

Thursday, June 7, 2007, Two Days Until My Guest Posing Appearance at the FAME WNSO Worlds in Toronto

I spent my time at the gym today doing 10 sets of 30 reps of leg flexes and then I worked on my posing routines for this weekend's show in Canada. Last night I did a full body shave and exfoliation. I will have one professional spray tan applied this evening and then shower it off on Friday. It will leave me with a good base for my Dream Tan II application at the venue. I leave for Toronto at 6:30 AM on Saturday and arrive at noon. My first routine will happen at around 4:30 PM. I sure hope the plane isn't late. The reason I'm not leaving for Canada on Friday is that my wife and I have tickets for a Chicago concert in Birmingham that night. We have our priorities in order. LOL


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 11, 2007)

*FAME WNSO Reaches Out to Senior Athletes
Establishes a Master Pro Division for Bodybuilding and Fitness Competitors
Awards 1st WNSO Master Pro Card to Scott ???Old Navy??? Hults*

June 10, 2007, Toronto, Canada (FAME) ??? For the past 10 years, the World Natural Sports Organization, WNSO, has been a leader in providing natural, drug-free competitions for bodybuilding, fitness, model and figure athletes. The organization offers both amateur and professional level contests throughout Canada, the United States, Europe, Africa, Australia, and New Zealand.

The husband and wife team of Jeffrey Kippel and Mindy Blackstien cofounders of the WNSO, also publish the federations magazine, FAME. Last year, because of the increased interest in modeling, The WNSO began a Muscle Model Division.

Continuing to look for ways to better serve their FAME athletes, the two turned their attention to the senior class and at this years FAME National Championships named the first ever WNSO Master Pro bodybuilder.

Kippel and Blackstien selected for this honor a senior US bodybuilder from Alabama, Scott ???Old Navy??? Hults, who is the 64 year-old 2006 FAME WNSO Men???s Masters 60+ World Champion. 

He was selected to receive his WNSO Master Pro card as the representative Champion from last years FAME Worlds. Hults attended this years event and appeared on stage as Guest Poser during the amateur competition and again at the evening Pro show.

At the Pro show, the promoters introduced ???Old Navy??? as the 2006 Masters 60+ Champion and on stage, awarded him the first WNSO Master Pro Card as they announced the launching of the new WNSO Masters Pro Division.

???I am honored to be selected as the first WNSO Master Pro. I hope I can inspire those who believe age is a statistic, not a burden,??? Hults said. 
The WNSO will offer its first Master Pro competition at the 2007 FAME North American and US National Championships in Miami, FL, November 2-4. Plans are for there to be one or more Master Pro competitions per year in the US and in Canada, and later in other countries. The Men???s body building will be split into two age groups, 40-55 and 55+. The women's Master Pros will be 35+.

In order to establish a stable of Master Pros, the WNSO will award a WNSO Master Pro Card to the winners of the Men???s Masters 40+, 50+ and 60+ FAME World Championships from 2005 and 2006 and the winners of the Women's Masters Class for those years. The winners of the Men???s and Women's Masters classes that had five or more competitors in this years FAME National Championship show also earned WNSO Master Pro Cards


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 12, 2007)

Tuesday, June 12, 2007, 18 Days Until the 2007 NPA Masters Universe in Ft. Lee, VA

I had a great time last weekend as Guest Poser at the 2007 FAME WNSO National Championships in Toronto.  Here is a link to some photos from my Posing Routines: 

Body Building Senior Photo Gallery 2007

This morning I got back to the business of preparing for my next contest, in less than three weeks.  I did a heavy legs workout (squats, hack machine, extensions, ham curls, adduction, abduction and seated and standing calve raises.  I concentrated on a slow pace with a hard squeeze at the top of each rep and a slow release for negative action.  I ended the session with some abs work and then got my cardio in by changing a flat tire on my truck.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 13, 2007)

Wednesday, June 13, 2007, 17 Days Until My Next Contest

Today was chest and triceps day and I pulled a workout from my bag that I haven't done in quite a while.  Each exercise had three 10 rep sets with progressive weight added to each set.  Between each set of every exercise, I did 10 full dips.  I did flat bench, incline and decline dumb bell presses, pec deck, triceps pushdowns and extensions.  I did a total of 180 dips (18 x 10).  I ended the session with 50 slant bench crunches.  Fun Stuff.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 14, 2007)

Thursday, June 14, 2007, 16 Days Until the NPA Masters Universe in Ft. Lee, VA

Body weight: 151.8

I was in the zone today.  I worked back, shoulders and biceps with lots of combo sets.  My favorite was heavy lats pull downs combined with pull ups.  I did five sets of 10 reps each, going back and forth between pulling down and pulling up.  Hard Core.  I then combined shoulder presses and shrugs, four sets of 10 reps.  For biceps, I went heavy (for me) and did 3 sets of 10 reps with 35 pound dumb bells, combined with machine curls (100 pounds) and barbell curls (60 pounds).  Sweet.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 15, 2007)

Friday, June 15, 2007, Check In For My Next Contest Is Two Weeks From Today

As the header states, it's time to get it on.  I will do a hard week of training next week and then a final week of contest prep leading up to my flight from Birmingham, Alabama to Richmond, Virginia for the 2007 NPA Nationals and Masters Universe..  The promoter told me, so far, the Men's Master 60+ class is the largest masters class he has. I'm pumped.  It seems more than a few of us want to earn their NPA Master Pro Card.  At least six of us will be vying for the title.  One guy is coming from Florida for the contest.  Fun Stuff.  I am also competing in the Open Lightweight Class in the NPA Nationals part of the competition.

Today I did my second legs workout of the week.  I went heavy on presses, extensions, ham curls, walking lunges and calve raises.

Tomorrow, I'm meeting one of my Distance Training clients at the gym for a one-on-one workout.  He is driving from Atlanta to train and then do a practice posing session with me.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 18, 2007)

Monday, June 18, 2007, 12 Days Until My Next Contest

Body Weight: 152.0.  Contest Goal: 150.0 Shredded

A change in travel plans.  Instead of flying from Birmingham, Alabama to Richmond, Virginia for the contest in 12 days, a good friend of mind, and fellow competitor are going to drive to the show.  We figure it will take about 10 hours and cost a lot less than two air fares and a rental car.  We will split the gas and the driving, so it should be OK.  John Rossman is an outstanding athlete.  He is an NGA and IDFA Pro.  He turned 40 last week, so at this show, he will compete in the Masters 40+ class, while I compete in the Masters 60+ class.  We will compete against each other in the Open Men's Lightweight class.  We did that once before, and, of course, he placed higher than me, but I ain't gonna roll over for this one either.  LOL  It's a Pro Qualifier.

Today I did another session of combination exercises.  Using Hammer Strength machines, I did three sets of 10 heavy reps of incline, decline and flat chest presses, combined with 10 deep dips after each set.  I also did three sets of heavy pec deck exercises, followed by 10 dips after each set. For triceps, I did three sets of ten reps of pull downs and seated press downs, followed by 10 pushups after each set.  Sweet.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 19, 2007)

Tuesday, June 19, 2007, 11 Days Until the 2007 NPA Nationals & Masters Universe, Ft. Lee, Virginia

Weight: 151.0 

Today was Legs and Calves.  I went Heavy and Slow, with a Squeeze/Hold at the top of each rep.  It took my breath away. Nuf said.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 20, 2007)

Wednesday, June 20, 2007, 10 Days Until My Next Contest

Weight: 151.0 (holding)

Today was a non-weight training day.  I did 50, 50, 50, 50.  Fifty pull ups, 50 hanging leg lifts, 50 slant board crunches and 50 minutes on the tread mill.  Tonight I am looking forward to a refeed.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 21, 2007)

Thursday, June 21, 2007, Nine Days Until My Next Contest

Weight 151.6 (Refeed last night)

I am right where I want to be with my weight.  I should come in around 149.0, hard and cut.  I'll start my contest prep week on Sunday, with an increase in water consumption.

Today was shoulders, back and biceps.  I was a little tired, so I did a moderately hard workout of shoulder presses, Arnold's, cable raises, seated cable rows, bent over rows, seated biceps curls and standing biceps curls.  I ended with abs work and a moderate elevated tread mill run.  Tomorrow will be my last hard legs workout before my contest.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 22, 2007)

Friday, June 22, 2007, Eight Days Until My Next Contest

Weight: 151.4

I did my last hard legs workout today before my contest a week from tomorrow.  I completed a reps-to-failure session, doing 6 RM, 12 RM and 25 RM sets for squats, extensions, lunges, curls and calves.  I ended the workout with 50 crunches and a moderate cardio walk on the tread mill.  I'll do cardio tomorrow, take Sunday off and then begin a week of pump-up and posing practice, abs and cardio.  We leave for Ft. Lee, Virginia on Friday morning, driving time about 10 hours


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 25, 2007)

Monday, June 25, Five Days Until My Next Contest

Body Weight: 150.2

Here is my daily diet and training regimen for the week, courtesy of my coach, Sean Sullivan.

Contest Week Diet for the 2007 NPA Nationals and Masters Universe, Ft. Lee, VA, June 30

Sunday ??? 1 Gal. Water, light salt

Meal 1: 8 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken, 2 cups vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 5: 6 oz salmon, 3 cups salad, 8 oz grapefruit juice

Training: None

Cardio: None

Posing: 1 set, hold each pose for 10 seconds

Monday ??? 1 Gal. Water, light salt

Meal 1: 8 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken, 2 cups vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 5: 6 oz salmon, 3 cups salad, 8 oz grapefruit juice

Training: AM Leg flex, 10 sets of 30 seconds, leg extensions, isometric hold 3 times, hold for 40 seconds

Training: PM Upper body power style, 3-4 sets per body part, 4-6 reps per set, 40 seconds rest between sets, core movements

Cardio: AM, 25 minutes moderate

Cardio: PM, light treadmill or jog 20 minutes

Posing: AM 1 set, hold each pose for 10 seconds

Posing: PM, 1 set, hold each pose for 15 seconds


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 26, 2007)

Tuesday, June 26, 2007, Four Days To Go.
Weight: 150.0 (Holding)

Contest Week Diet and Training for Tuesday

1 Gal. Water, light salt

Meal 1: 8 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken, 2 cups vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 5: 6 oz salmon, 3 cups salad, 8 oz grapefruit juice

Training: AM Leg flex, 10 sets of 30 seconds, leg extensions, isometric hold 3 times for 40 seconds

Training: PM Chest, Delts and Triceps, 3-5 sets of 3-5 different isolation movement for 40-50 reps, rest 30 seconds between sets and hold a hard flex for 15 seconds between sets

Cardio: AM, 25 minutes moderate
Cardio: PM, light treadmill or jog 15 minutes

Posing: AM 1 set, hold each pose for 15 seconds
Posing: PM, 1 set, hold each pose for 20 seconds

I'm feeling hard and looking vascular. I'm in the Zone.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 27, 2007)

Wednesday, June 27, 2007, Three More Days
Weight: 149.0. On Target
Diet ??? 1 Gallon of Water, lightly salt meal 1, 3, 5

Meal 1: 8 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken, 2 cups vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 5: 6 oz salmon, 3 cups salad, 8 oz grapefruit juice

Training: AM Leg flex, 10 sets of 30 seconds, leg extensions, isometric hold 3 times for 40 seconds
Training: PM Back and Biceps, 3-5 sets of 3-8 different isolation movement for 40-50 reps, rest 30 seconds between sets and hold a hard flex for 15 seconds between sets

Cardio: AM, 20 minutes moderate
Cardio: PM, light treadmill or jog 10 minutes

Posing: AM 1 set, hold each pose for 20 seconds
Posing: PM, 2 sets, hold each pose for 20 seconds

Tonight I begin my contest grooming with a haircut, full-body shave and exfoliation. I will apply my first coat of tanning solution on Thursday.

I???m feeling confident and fit. I try to come in the best shape of my life for each contest. I take nothing for granted.


----------



## Old Navy (Jun 28, 2007)

Thursday, Friday & Saturday, June 28, 29 & 30, 2007 
2007 NPA Nationals & Masters Universe, Ft. Lee, Virginia, USA

Since I will be traveling on Friday and competing on Saturday, I have decided to post the rest of my contest week diet and training prep now.

Weight: 149.0 (on target)

Thursday ??? .5 Gal Water, light salt meal 1, 3, 5

Meal 1: 8 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken, 2 cups vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 5: 6 oz steak, 3 cups salad, 8 oz grapefruit juice

Training: AM Leg flex, 10 sets of 30 seconds
Cardio: AM, 20 minutes 3.5 speed, flat treadmill
Posing: AM 2 sets, hold each pose for 20 seconds
Posing: PM, 2 sets, hold each pose for 20 seconds

Friday ??? .5 Gal Water, salt ??? none added

Meal 1: 8 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 3: 6 oz chicken, 2 cups vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken, ½ cup brown rice, salad or vegetables
Meal 5: 6 oz steak, 3 cups salad, 8 oz grapefruit juice

Training: None 
Cardio: None
Posing: Stay tight. Flex frequently

Saturday ??? 4 oz Water with each meal, normal salt

Meal 1: 6 oz steak, 4 egg whites, wheat toast, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 2: 6 oz salmon, sweet potatoes, vegetables, 8 oz grapefruit juice
Meal 3: 6 oz salmon, vegetables, sweet potatoes, 8 oz grapefruit juice

15 minutes before pumping up: 8 oz grapefruit juice.

After prejudging, continue salmon, brown rice, vegetables, grapefruit juice.

After prejudging, return to normal intake of water, 8-10 oz water per hour

Evening Show

15 minutes before pumping up: 8 oz grapefruit juice.

Pick up my Trophies and Pro Card and have a nice meal and drive home.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 2, 2007)

Monday, July 2, 2007, 2007 NPA Nationals and Masters Universe - Results

Masters 60+ - Tied for First (placed 2nd after the tie-breaker)
Awarded Best Poser trophy

I really enjoyed this contest. Everyone was ready to compete. It was intense but fun. The competitors were loose and friendly. The facilitators were good and the promoter provided one of the best pump up areas I have every seen, lots of equipment, including benches. The show ran smoothly. My only issue, and it was personal, was that they kept us at the athletes meeting a little longer than needed and the show started late. This was a Pro Qualifier and they still took the time to demonstrate the poses for men and women. Not necessary. 

The Masters 60+ class was up first and I didn't have enough time to pump up. But none of my competitors did either. We had five minutes to get on stage. 

I tried very hard to win my fourth pro card at this show. I tied for First. My chief competitor had better abs than me and a better back (former power lifter). I had a better everything else. It was close. I don't know what the judges did with the tie breaker...but, it doesn't matter. I placed 2nd and that has given me a new drive to strive to be better.

I am going to start a very hard program of drop set workouts. I am going to kick my butt to get a little bigger and harder. I will go back to that show next year and I will win...There will be no tie for First. 

I believe I took my self for granted. I believe I could have dieted harder and prepared harder for this show. I know I grew some this season, but I just know I could have worked harder these last six weeks and maybe it would have made the difference. I won't make that mistake again. I have just raised my own bar!!!

I was gratified to receive my fourth Best Poser award. I love posing and I love entraining the audience. At this show, the audience was very responsive to my routine. At the awards ceremony, the MC asked me to perform my routine again for the audience and I did. Sweet. After, they asked my to say a few words and I took the opportunity to promote senior fitness.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2007)

congrats! You earned it. I hope I do this well in October. I have a question: When did you start practice posing and how long did you do it for? Basically, 
I'm trying to see if I missed anything in my prep.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 3, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> congrats! You earned it. I hope I do this well in October. I have a question: When did you start practice posing and how long did you do it for? Basically,
> I'm trying to see if I missed anything in my prep.



I pose after every exercise, hitting the body part I'm working.  Then, during final prep, I do posing drills, holding each pose for 10 seconds, then 15 seconds, then 20 seconds than 30 seconds.  This kicks butt, but it works.  I practice my 90 seconds posing routine many, many times before a comp.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 3, 2007)

Tuesday, July 3, 2007

It's a nice way to start the month. I was named "Bodybuilding Model of the Month" for July on the Lift For Life - Natural Bodybuilding at its Finest! web site. Thank you.

Scott Hults, "Old Navy"

Today, after a day off from training, I continued working towards my next two contests, the 2007 NPC Alabama State Championship in Birmingham, Alabama on August 18th and the 2007 NGA Pro Am Nationals, a Pro Show, on September 8th in Atlanta.

I have upped my intensity in the gym by devoting my workouts to drop sets for each exercise. Today, for chest and triceps, I did the following:

Set - 9 reps to failure, drop weight, 8 reps to failure, drop weight, 8 reps to failure, total 25 reps. Rest 90 seconds. Then I repeated this drop set two more times for a total of 75 reps per exercise, resting 90 seconds between sets two and three.

Exercises:

Machine Chest Press
Bench Dumb Bell Flies
Weighted Dips
Incline Bench Dumb Bell Presses
Prone Triceps Extensions
Triceps Push Downs

I ended the session with three sets of 25 reps of weighted crunches.

Intense.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 4, 2007)

Wednesday, July 4, 2007

No work today so I slept in until 6:30 AM.  I met one of my Distance Training clients at the gym at 9:00 and we trained together until 11:00.  He is a new client, so we spent the time on form, breathing, posture, technique and pace.  We went through several sets of exercises, touching all body parts and ended our session with abs and HITT Cardio.  On Monday he will begin eight weeks of Advance GH/HITT Cardio training on his own.  He works out at a YMCA close to his home, while I train at Gold's.  

I have stepped up my own workout and plan on asking one of the regulars at Gold's to be my training partner for a few months.  I normally train alone, but for now, I am going to need a spotter and partner who will push me to complete the extra heavy reps I want to do.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 5, 2007)

Thursday, July 5, 2007

I continued my Drop Set workouts today for Legs and Calves.  

For each exercise, I did a Drop Set of 9 reps, 8 reps and 8 reps for 25 reps.  I rested about 90 seconds and then repeated Set One, rested 90 seconds and repeated Set One again. I did each Drop Set exercise three times, for a total of 75 reps.

Squats - 270/220/180 pounds

Extensions - 160/145/130 pounds

Ham Curls - 125/110/95 pounds

Seated Calves Raises - Three sets of 25 reps x 150 pounds

Hanging Leg Lifts - Three sets of 25 reps

This was a great workout.  Fun Stuff.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 6, 2007)

Friday, July 6, 2007

I continued my Drop Set workouts today for Back, Shoulders and Biceps.  

For each exercise, I did a Drop Set of 9 reps, 8 reps and 8 reps for 25 reps.  I rested about 90 seconds and then repeated Set One, rested 90 seconds and repeated Set One again. I did each Drop Set exercise three times, for a total of 75 reps.

Lat Pull Downs - 150, 140, 130 pounds

Assisted Chins - Three Sets of 25

Dumb Bell Shrugs - 60, 55, 50 pounds

Dumb Bell Extensions - 25, 20, 15 pounds

Dumb Bell Curls - 30, 25, 20 pounds

Slant Board Crunches - Three Sets of 25


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 9, 2007)

Monday, July 9, 2007 - 40 Days Until My Next Contest

Body Building Senior Photo Gallery 2007

Here are some stage shots of my competition and posing routine from my last contest on June 30.

Body Weight: 155.6 

I continued my Drop Set workouts today for Chest and Triceps.  

For each exercise, I did a Drop Set of 9 reps, 8 reps and 8 reps for 25 reps.  I rested about 90 seconds and then repeated Set One, rested 90 seconds and repeated Set One again. I did each Drop Set exercise three times, for a total of 75 reps.

Incline Bench Dumb Bell Flies - 40, 35, 30 Pounds

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Flies - 40, 35, 30 Pounds

Decline Bench Press - 135, 110, 90 Pounds

Weighted Dips - 7 Sets of 10 Reps + 1 Set of 5 = 75 Reps with a 25 Pound Plate

Triceps Push Downs - 60, 50, 40 Pounds

Crunches - 3 Sets of 25 Reps

A very interesting workout!


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 10, 2007)

Tuesday, July 10, 2007 - 39 Days Until the NPC Alabama State Championships

Weight - 156.0 (Contest goal - 150.0)

I continued my Drop Set workouts today for Legs and Calves. 

For each exercise, I did a Drop Set of 9 reps, 8 reps and 8 reps for 25 reps. I rested about 90 seconds and then repeated Set One, rested 90 seconds and repeated Set One again. I did each Drop Set exercise three times, for a total of 75 reps.

I used  all Life Fitness equipment for my training today.  Nice stuff.

Seated Leg Press - 250/230/210 pounds

Leg Extensions - 175/145/130 pounds

Leg Curls - 125/110/95 pounds

Hip Adduction - 250/230/210 pounds

Hip Abduction - 250/230/210 pounds

Seated Calf Extensions - Three sets of 25 reps x 150 pounds

Standing Calf  Raises - Three sets of 25 reps 

Machine Abs Crunches - Three sets of 25 reps x 130 pounds

This was a great workout. Fun Stuff.  I left the gym walking like a duck.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 11, 2007)

Wednesday, July 11, 2007 - 38 Days Until My Next Contest

Weight: 157.0 (Target Weight - 150.0)

This was a non-weight training day and I focused on abs and cardio, with a few pull ups thrown in.

Pull Ups - 7 sets of 10 + 1 set of 5 = 75 reps

Machine Crunches - 3 sets of 25 = 75 reps

Slant Board Crunches - 3 sets of 25 = 75 reps

HITT Cardio on the tread mill - 5 X 20 second speed splits at 10 mph + 20 minutes of elevated moderate speed work.

I have a new training partner.  Craig had approached me some time ago to ask about Personal Training.  Yesterday, I invited him to train with me for no charge.  He gets a Certified Personal Trainer and Professional Bodybuilder to train him.  I get a training partner who will spot me and help me lift heavier.  It's a good trade.  We start tomorrow morning.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 12, 2007)

Thursday, July 12, 2007 - 37 Days Until My Next Contest

Body Weight - 156.0 (Target Weight 150.0)

I continued my Drop Set workouts today for Back, Shoulders and Biceps. My new training partner, Craig, 42, is about my size, maybe 10 pounds heavier. We were able to do the same lifts, which kept things moving.

For each exercise, we did a Drop Set of 9 reps, 8 reps and 8 reps for 25 reps. we rested about 90 seconds and then repeated Set One, rested 90 seconds and repeated Set One again. We did each Drop Set exercise three times, for a total of 75 reps.

Seated Cable Lat Pull Downs - 120, 110, 90 pounds

Bent Over T-Bar Rows - 100, 75, 50 pounds

Arnolds Dumb Bell Presses - 30, 25, 20 pounds

Dumb Bell Extensions - 25, 20, 15 pounds

Dumb Bell Curls - 30, 25, 20 pounds

Slant Board Crunches - Three Sets of 25 reps

Craig said afterwards, "Well, that was Fun!" LOL


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 13, 2007)

Friday, July 13, 2007, Six Weeks Until My Next Contest

Weight: 155.2 (Target 150.0)

Today, Eric, my Training Partner, and I began a five-week 8 x 8's Training Plan. We started with Day Four, which we will do every Friday.

Day Four ??? Legs and Calves

A-1 Squats 8 x 12 - 230 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

A-2 Leg Press 3 x 5 - 300 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets

B-1 Leg Extensions 8 x 12 - 4 Sets at 100, 4 Sets at 90 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-2 Leg Curls 8 x 12 - 100 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-1 Lunges 8 x 12 - We did Walking Lunges, holding 25 pound dumb bells
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-2 Calve Raises 8 x 12 - 130 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets 

We ended our workout with 75 standing calve raises, 75 machine abs crunches and a 20-minute session of elevated, moderate speed Cardio. We were too tired to do HITT Cardio (speed splits) today.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 13, 2007)

I can only hope I'll still be as vital as you are, ON, at that age.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I can only hope I'll still be as vital as you are, ON, at that age.



Thanks, Witchblade.  If you want it, you will.



Monday, July 16, 2007, 33 Days Until My Next Contest

Weight 158.9

Today, Eric, my training partner, and I continued 8 x 8 Training. 

Upper Body

A-1 Machine Lat pull down 3 x 5 - 150 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets

A-2 Seated Cable Row 8 x 8 - 110 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-1 Incline Bench Press 3 x 5 - 130 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets

B-2 Dumbbell Bench Press 8 x 8 - 55 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-1 Lateral raise 2 x 5 - 20 pound dumbbells
Rest 60 seconds between sets

C-2 Flat Bench Dumbbell Flies 4 x 8 - 35 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

D-1 Standing Biceps Curls 2 x 5 - 35 pound dumbbells
Rest 60 seconds between sets

D-2 Preacher Curls 4 x 8 - 70 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

E-1 Cable Press down 2 x 5 - 70 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets

E-2 Seated Extensions 4 x 8 - 50 pound dumbbell
Rest 15 seconds between sets

We also included 4 sets of 10 reps of pull ups and a 20-minute cardio session. This is a great training regimen.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 17, 2007)

Tuesday, July 17, 2007 - 32 Days Until My Next Contest

Weight - 159.4 Target Contest Weight - 154.25 (Light Weight)

Today we had an incredible legs and calves workout. My energy level was sky high. I lifted more today than I have in a long time. I was pumped and focused.

8 x 8 Training - Legs and Calves 

A-1 Smith Machine Squats 3 x 5 ??? 270 pounds + the bar
Rest 60 seconds between sets

A-2 Leg Press 8 x 12 ??? 270 pounds + the sled
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-1 Leg Extensions 8 x 12 ??? 100 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-2 Seated Leg Curls 8 x 12 ??? 100 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-1 Hip Adductors 4 x 12 ??? 225 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-2 Hip Abductors 4 x 12 ??? 225 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

D-1 Donkey Press Calve Raises 3 x 25 ??? 270 pounds + the sled
Rest 15 seconds between sets

D-2 Standing Calve Raises 3 x 25
Rest 15 seconds between sets

We ended the session with 50 slant board crunches.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 18, 2007)

Wednesday, July 18, 2007 - One Month Until My Weigh In For My Next Contest

Body Weight: 158.2 (72 Kg)


Today was a non-weight training day and we focused on abs, push ups and cardio.

We did five sets of 10 reps of wide grip, medium grip and hammer grip pull ups.  Each pull up was full up, hold a second and full down.  Fun.

We did four sets of 25 reps of hanging leg lifts.  For two of the sets, we held a 5 pound weight between our feet.

We did five sets of 10 push ups.  Each push up was slow, full, with a complete up and down motion.

We did a HITT cardio session with 10 degree elevation and five 10 mph 20-second speed splits with 40-seconds of rest between each split.  Including the speed splits, the cardio session lasted 25 minutes.

This was a great heart rate workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 19, 2007)

Thursday, July 19, 2007 - Four Weeks Until My Next Contest

Body Weight: 159.4 Pounds (72.45 Kgs) - Target Weight - 150.0 Pounds (68.18 Kgs)

We continued 8 x 8 training. We are now one full week into this training plan.

Upper Body

A-1 Cable Lat pull down 8 x 8 - 4 x 140 pounds and 4 x 120 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

A-2 Duel Pully Cable Row 3 x 5 - 60 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets

B-1 Incline Dumb Bell Press 8 x 8 - 4 x 55 pounds and 4 x 50 pounds 
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-2 Flat Bench Press 3 x 5 - 160 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets

C-1 Bent Over Seated Lateral Raise 4 x 8 - 20 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-2 Incline Dumbbell Flies 2 x 5 - 40 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets

D-1 Biceps Curls 2 x 21's - 20 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

D-2 Preacher Curls 2 x 5 - 115 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets

E-1 Rope Pull Downs 4 x 8 - 50 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

E-2 Decline Skull Crushers 2 x 5 - 70 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets 

Eric went to the locker room and I stayed to complete a 20 minute moderate speed tread mill session.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 20, 2007)

Friday, July 20, 2007, 29 Days Until My Next Contest

Weight: 159.2 ( 72.36 Kgs) - Target 150.0 (68.18 Kgs)

Today we completed our first of five-weeks of 8 x 8's Training

Legs and Calves

A-1 Free Standing Squats 8 x 12 - 190 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

A-2 Hack Leg Press 3 x 5 - 270 pounds
Rest 60 seconds between sets

B-1 Leg Extensions 8 x 12 - 150 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

B-2 Leg Curls 8 x 12 - 110 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-1 Lunges 8 x 12 - We did Walking Lunges, holding 25 pound dumb bells
Rest 15 seconds between sets

C-2 Calve Raises 8 x 12 - 130 pounds
Rest 15 seconds between sets 

We ended our workout with 75 standing calve raises, 75 machine abs crunches and a 20-minute session of elevated, moderate speed Cardio.   This was a good week of training.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 23, 2007)

Monday, July 23, 2007 - 26 Days Until My Next Contest

Weight 157.4 lbs. (71.55 kgs.) - Target Weight 150.0 lbs. (68.18 kgs.)

Today we did Elite 8 x 8 training. Each chest and triceps exercise was combined with dips.

Chest & Triceps

A-1 Hammer Strength Iso Lateral Wide Chest Press 3 x 8 - 230 pounds
A-2 Dips 3 x 8

B-1 Hammer Strength Iso Lateral Super Incline Press 3 x 8 - 140 pounds
B-2 Dips 3 x 8

C-1 Hammer Strength Iso Lateral Bench Press 3 x 8 - 140 pounds
C-2 Dips 3 x 8

D-1 Life Fitness Pectoral Fly's 3 x 8 - 150 pounds
D-2 Dips 3 x 8

E-1 Life Fitness Triceps Extensions 3 x 8 - 100 pounds
E-2 Dips 3 x 8

F-1 Life Fitness Triceps Presses 3 x 8 - 175 pounds
F-2 Dips 3 x 8

We ended the workout with Slant Board Crunches 2 x 50 and 20 minutes of Stationary Bike with moderate speed and moderate tension. This was a ball-busting workout. Whooooot!


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 24, 2007)

Tuesday, July 24, 2007 - 25 Days Until My Next Contest

Weight - 158.6 lbs. (72.09 kgs.) Target Contest Weight - 150.0 (68.18 kgs.)

Today we did an elite 8 x 8 legs and calves workout with weighted sissy squats between each set.

Elite 8 x 8 Training - Legs and Calves 

A-1 Life Fitness Seated Leg Press 3 x 8 - 250 pounds
A-2 Weighted Sissy Squats 3 x 8 - 70 pounds

B-1 Life Fitness Leg Extensions 3 x 8 - 165 pounds
B-2 Weighted Sissy Squats 3 x 8 - 70 pounds

C-1 Life Fitness Leg Curls 3 x 8 - 125 pounds
C-2 Weighted Sissy Squats 3 x 8 - 70 pounds

D-1 Hip Adductors 3 x 8 ??? 250 pounds
D-2 Weighted Sissy Squats 3 x 8 - 70 pounds

E-1 Hip Abductors 3 x 8 ??? 300 pounds
E-2 Weighted Sissy Squats 3 x 8 - 70 pounds

F-1 Seated Calve Raises 3 x 25 - 200 pounds
F-2 Squat Thrusts 3 x 25

G-1 Standing Calve Raises 3 x 25
G-2 Squat Thrusts 3 x 25

We ended this excellent training session with Weighted Crunches 1 x 50 - 100 pounds.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 25, 2007)

Wednesday, July 25, 2007 - 24 Days Until My Last Amateur Contest.

Weight: 157.8 lbs. (71.73 kgs.) - Target: 150.0 lbs. (68.18 kgs.)

Today was our once-a-week non-weight training day and we focused on strength and endurance exercises and cardio.

Weighted Pull Ups - 6 sets of 5 reps with a 25 pound plate strapped around our waist. We used wide, narrow and hammer grip.

Push Ups - 5 sets of 10 reps. We did slow push ups with wide, narrow and normal hand position. Three of the sets were done with our feet elevated on a bench.

Weighted Hanging Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 25 reps, holding a 10 pound dumb bell between our feet.

Weighted crunches - 4 sets of 25 reps on a slant board.

Cardio - 20 minutes of 10 degree elevated, moderate speed tread mill. This workout was fun.


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thursday, July 26 - Tuesday, July 31.  Sunset Beach (Orange County), California

My wife and I are in California for six days to visit my daughter, who turned 21 on the 23rd of July.  She is a student at Orange Coast College here and will transfer to the University of California at Irvine soon.

I am about three week out from my next contest, the 2007 NPC Alabama State Championships in Birmingham, so I brought my contest prep mode with me to California.  It's a little tough, though, when you wake up in the morning at the hotel and pull back the drapes and look out at the Pacific Ocean.  Cool.

Nevertheless, I went to the 24 Hour Fitness center in Huntington, Beach, introduced myself to the manager, showed him my Pro Card and Personal Trainer certification and he immediately gave me a free week's membership so I could train at his facility.  Sweet.  In return, I am giving the club a plug: club105@24hourfit.com, a great place to train.

Thursday was a travel day, so I didn't work out.  Today I did legs and calves.  Tomorrow, I will drive to Torrance in Los Angeles County and meet up with one of my Distance Personal Training client-athletes to work out together at Gold's Gym.  I will train at 24 Hour Fitness on Sunday and Monday.  Tuesday we fly home. 

Unless something unusual occurs, this will be my last journal entry until I return from vacation.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey ON!
Congrats on the victory!
Good luck in October!


----------



## Old Navy (Jul 30, 2007)

Monday, July 30, 2007, Sunset Beach, California - 19 Days Until My Next Contest

Body Weight - 155.0  Target Weight - 150.0

I trained today at 24 Hour Fitness with my one-week courtesy membership.  I did a strong chest and triceps workout.

Incline Dumb Bell Flies - 3 x 10 - 35 pound Dumb Bells
3 x 10 Dips

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Flies - 3 x 10 - 35 pound Dumb Bells
3 x 10 Dips

Decline Bench Dumb Bell Flies - 3 x 10 - 35 pound Dumb Bells
3 x 10 Dips

Rope Pull Downs - 3 x 10 - 70 pounds
3 x 10 Dips

Cable Push Downs - 3 x 10 - 100 pounds
3 x 10 Dips

Slant Board Crunches - 4 x 25

20 minutes of moderate speed, elevated tread mill.

I will return to Birmingham tomorrow and meet my training partner at my gym on Wednesday.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 1, 2007)

Wednesday, August 1, 2007 - 17 Days Until My Last Amateur Contest.

Weight: 154.6 lbs. (70.27 kgs.) - Target: 150.0 lbs. (68.18 kgs.)

Today was our once-a-week non-weight training day and we focused on strength and endurance exercises and cardio.

Pull Ups - 5 sets of 10 reps. We used wide, narrow and hammer grip.

Hanging Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 25 reps.

Crunches - 4 sets of 25 reps on a slant board.

Sit Ups  - 2 sets of 25 reps (freestyle, without locking the feet)

Skip Rope - 2 sets of 100 skips

Cardio - 20 minutes of 10 degree elevated, moderate speed tread mill. This workout was fun.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2007)

Just read through some of this congrats on the contest a few weeks back.  Do you always train with such high volume?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2007)

I just also read you came to the NGA here(im in slc).  Thats cool, was Ron Williams there this year?


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks, PreMier:  Yep, always this intense.  I'm training to be in the best shape of my life at each show.  The 2007 NPC Alabama State Championship will be my 21st show since March 2005.  And, it will be my final amateur show, so I am going to try hard to be the 2007 NPC Mr. Alabama Masters.  At 5' 7" and 150 pounds (contest weight), I have to be hard, vascular, cut and shredded.  That's my plan and that's my goal.  The NGA show I did was the 2007 NGA Mountain States Regional in Salt Lake City on May 12.  I was the Guest Poser at that show.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 2, 2007)

Thursday, August 2, 2007, 16 Days Until My Final Amateur Contest

Weight: 153.2 lbs. (69.64 kgs.) I have officially made the NPC Open Men's Lightweight Class.

Today, Eric, my training partner, and I continued 8 X 8 training, with added combination sets of pushups.

Shoulders, Back and Biceps

Epic Strength Lat High Row - 3 x 8 - 140 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Life Fitness Seated Row - 3 x 8 - 145 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Epic Strength Shoulder Press - 3 x 8 - 100 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Life Fitness Lateral Raise - 3 x 8 - 50 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Life Fitness Rear Deltoid Fly - 3 x 8 - 115 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Epic Strength Biceps Curl - 3 x 8 - 100 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Life Fitness Biceps Curl - 3 x 8 - 95 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

15 minutes of flat, moderate speed tread mill

I am still suffering from a bit of jet lag from my California trip.  I was beat after this workout.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2007)

Right I know that but was ron williams there?  He is mr natural olympia


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 6, 2007)

Ron wasn't there, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 6, 2007)

Monday, August 6, 2007, 12 Days Until My Final Amateur Contest

My wife and I helped our daughter change apartments at her college, so I couldn't train on Friday. I went to the gym on Saturday to do legs, calves, abs and tread mill. Over the weekend, I practiced my individual posing routine and posing rounds.

Weight: 148.4 pounds (67.45 kgs.) - Target Weight 150.0 pounds (68.18 kgs.)

With less than two weeks to go, I have gone below my desired contest weight. I will carb load when the time comes, to fill my muscle bellies and bring myself on stage at 150.0 pounds.

Today my training partner and I had a good chest and triceps workout.

Incline Dumb Bell Press - 3 x 8 - 55 pound dumb bells
Dips 3 x 8

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Press - 3 x 8 - 65 pound dumb bells
Dips 3 x 8

Decline Bench Dumb Bell Press - 3 x 8 - 60 pound dumb bells
Dips 3 x 8

Pec Deck - 3 x 8 - 150 pounds
Dips 3 x 8

Triceps Skull Crushers - 3 x 8 - 60 pound bar bell
Dips 3 x 8

Triceps Cable Push Downs - 3 x 8 - 65 pounds
Dips 3 x 8

Machine Crunches - 2 x 25 - 75 pounds

Tread Mill - 20 minutes at an elevated, moderate speed

We enjoyed this training session


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

So, what will be your eating plan for the next two weeks?  Will it differ now that you're under your target weight?


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> So, what will be your eating plan for the next two weeks?  Will it differ now that you're under your target weight?



This week, I will continue a cycle of holding my protein intake constant and lowering the carbs for one, two or three days, then doing a high carb refeed.  Each cycle is designed to bring me to a harder and leaner state.  I plan to be around 146 going into the last week and then, with water control, sodium management and carb loads, I will fill my muscle bellies to come in hard, lean, cut, shrink wrapped and full at 150 pounds on Saturday morning at pre judging.  At least, that's the plan.  LOL


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 7, 2007)

Tuesday, August 7, 2007, 11 Days Until My Last Amateur Contest

Weight: 149.4 pounds (67.91 kgs.) Target Weight: 150.0 pounds (68.18 kgs.)

After a re feed day of 228 grams of protein and 200 grams of carbs, I added back a pound of weight from Sunday, a low carbs diet day. This morning I looked hard, lean, vascular and full. It's coming together nicely.

Legs and Calves Training

Seated Leg Presses - 3 x 8 - 270 pounds plus the weight of the sled

Smith Machine Lunges - 3 x 16 - 160 pounds

Cable Hamstring Stretches - 3 x 8 - 100 pounds

Rumanian Dead Lifts - 3 x 8 - 150 pounds

Extensions - 3 x 8 - 150 pounds

Leg Curls - 3 x 8 - 125 pounds

Seated Calve Raises 3 x 25 - 150 pounds

Standing Calve Raises 3 x 25 - body weight

This was my last legs workout before my competition. I will do quads and ham flexes and stretches throughout next week, but no weight lifting.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 8, 2007)

Wednesday, August 8, 2007, 10 Days Until My Next Contest.

Weight: 148.0 pounds Target Weight: 150.0

I have gone below my contest target weight in order to bring myself up to the desired weight with a Saturday morning carb load. Doing it this way will help fill out my muscle bellies and I will show hard and lean on stage at prejudging. That's the plan, in any event.

Today was dedicated to body weight exercises and cardio.

Weighted Pull Ups - 5 x 10 with a 10 pound dumb bell held between the feet. We did wide, narrow and hammer grip sets.

Hanging Leg Lifts - 4 x 25. We did extended leg curl ups and side curls in each set.

Slant Board Crunches - 2 x 25. We did these with a 6 pound ball which was thrown back and forth as we did each rep.

Machine Crunches - 2 x 25 - 70 pounds

Tread Mill - 20 minutes of 10 degree elevated at 4.0 mph speed.

We enjoyed the break from weight training, but we still were beat after this session.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 9, 2007)

Thursday, August 9, 2007, 8 Days Until My Weigh-In.

Weight: 147.4 pounds  Target: 150.0 pounds

Today I had my final 8 x 8 workout.  Tomorrow, my training partner will do legs and calves, while I practice pose and do abs and cardio.  I don't do any heavy legs work a week before a contest.  On Monday, we will begin a week of circuit training, using light weights and lots of reps to "pump up"  and harden before my contest on Saturday.  I will also increase my posing practice and cardio.  My training partner will go along for the ride.

Shoulders, Back and Biceps Training

Smith Machine Military Press - 3 x 8 - 100 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Smith Machine Shoulder Raises - 3 x 8 - 100 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Dumb Bell Shrugs - 3 x 16 - 60 pound dumb bells
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Rows - 3 x 8 - 200 pounds
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Dumb Bell Curls - 3 x 8 - 25 pounds (standing and incline)
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Bar Bell Curls (I Go, You Go) - 10 x 5 - 50 pounds (10 sets of 5 reps, back and forth)
Push Ups - 1 x 10

Pull Up Curls - 3 x 8 - Palms facing towards you for the curl
Push Ups - 3 x 8

Tread Mill - 20 minutes of flat, moderate speed (3.5)

Great Workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 10, 2007)

Friday, August 10, One Week Until My Weigh In

Weight: 147.4 pounds Target 150.0 pounds

As this is my high carbs day, after three low carb days, I should see a slight weight gain tomorrow and look a little harder and leaner. My plan is to come up to my contest weight, instead of dropping down to the weight, as I usually do.

A business commitment kept me from the gym this morning. I will go on Saturday to do a light workout, some cardio and posing practice.

I'm feeling pretty good about my contest next week. I may just come in the best I ever have as I compete in my final amateur show, the 2007 NPC Alabama State Championship in Birmingham on August 18th.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

It's gettin' close!   Good luck with it!


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 11, 2007)

katt said:


> It's gettin' close!   Good luck with it!



Thank, Katt.  I will do my best.  If someone beats me, it's because they are better...and they better be...LOL  'cause I am READY!


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 11, 2007)

Saturday, August 11, 2007, One Week Until The 2007 NPC Alabama State Championships

I met one of my Distance Personal Training clients at the gym this morning and we did an hour of upper body circuit training, which I need to do for my contest prep next week. We did two full circuits of light weight, heavy rep exercises.  I enjoyed the break from heavy lifting.  I will practice my posing later today and tomorrow, a Figure competitor and her Bodybuilder husband are coming to my home to work on their posing for the NPC show on Saturday.  It will be the second contest for Matthew, who is a young middleweight.  We will do a few instructional rounds and then video tape a practice round so we can review the video together after the session.  

I feel pretty good as I begin a series of low carb days.  My water is up and I am hungry, in a good way.  I'm hungry to do well at this show.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 13, 2007)

Monday, August 13, 2007, Five Days Until My Next Contest

Weight: 147.0 pounds Target: 150.0 pounds

I am on the second day of a four-day low-carb cycle. My protein is high and my water is high. I continue salting each meal, but will cut that soon. On Thursday and Friday, I will do two high carb days and add a creatine load. I'm feeling great and am looking lean and hard. I'm confident it's all going to come together nicely for prejudging on Saturday.

Today my training partner and I did circuit training. We worked several machines with sets of 20-25 reps with moderate weight. After, I did 20 minutes of moderate speed, level tread mill. Tonight I will go through three practice posing rounds - I am competing in three classes at this show.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 14, 2007)

Tuesday, August 14, 2007, Four Days Until My Final Amateur Contest

Weight: 146.8 Target: 150.0

I'm in the third of four low carb days and I'm really looking forward to loading up on Thursday and Friday for Saturday's contest.

Today we continued circuit training. We did 25 reps of 18 different exercises, covering all body parts. While my partner did leg extensions, leg curls and calve raises, I stood by and flexed my quads and stretched my hams, since I am not doing lower body work this week.

I continued the workout with a moderate hitt cardio session and two practice posing rounds.

I'm feeling great. Even with my low carb cycle, I had good energy and strength during my workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 15, 2007)

Wednesday, August 15, 2007 - Three Days Until the 2007 NPC Alabama State Championships

Weight: 146.6 Target 150.0

I am in the fourth and final day of my low carbohydrates pre-contest diet. Tomorrow, I begin a two day load to fill out for the contest. My weigh in is Friday between 6 - 8 PM. I am competing in the Open Men's Lightweight Class and I'm sure I'll make the 154 1/4 pounds weight limit with no trouble. I am also competing in the Men's Masters 50+ & Men's Masters 60+ Classes.

Today, I did a pre-judging type pump up and practice posing session. I will do another pump up and practice posing session this evening. 

I am feeling more and more excited as the day approaches. I know I am going to have fun and that's what matters. I enjoy competing. All that work, for about eight minutes on stage. Is it worth it? Oh, yes!


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

So, since this is your first comp, did you have someone show you the poses and help you with your routine?


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 16, 2007)

katt said:


> So, since this is your first comp, did you have someone show you the poses and help you with your routine?



Katt:  This will be my 21st competition since my first one in March, 2005 at the age of 61.  I have won 38 trophies, including a World Championship in my Age Class, four Best Poser Awards and three Master Pro Cards.  The contest I'm entered in on Saturday, the 2007 NPC Alabama State Championship, will be my final amateur show.  I am entered in my first Master Pro show, the 2007 NGA Pro Am in Atlanta on September 8th.  I will compete in the Master Pro 50+ Class at that show.  Earlier this year, I competed in a Junior Pro Show (for first time Pros) and placed Third.  I didn't accept the cash award and kept my amateur status until the Master Pro show on September 8th.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 16, 2007)

Thursday, August 16, 2007 - Check In Tomorrow

Weight: 146.6 Target 150.0

After four days of low carbohydrates, I began two days of load today to fill my muscle bellies and bring my contest weight to 150.0. I am consuming 300 grams of high glycemic carbohydrates and 150 grams of protein, all spread over six meals. I should look pretty "full" tomorrow and then my nutrition coach, Eric Brugh, and I will decide what to do on Friday. I'm keeping my water and salt high today.

This morning, after a pump up and posing practice, I did a full-body shave and exfoliation to prepare for my first professional spray tan this evening. I will have a second coat applied on Friday and then put on a coat of_ Dream Tan II_ at the venue on Saturday morning. That should make me dark enough for the competition.

I'm feeling confident, energetic and ready to _Rock & Roll_.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 17, 2007)

Friday, August 17, 2007 - Check In & Weigh In Day

Weight: 148.0 pounds Target 150.0

Today, I woke up hard and full after a high carbohydrates day yesterday.  More of the same today.  I pumped up and practiced posing at home this morning.  I took a half-day of vacation from work and will leave the office at 1 PM.  I will have my second spray tan applied this afternoon and head for the host hotel to check in at 6 PM.  After my weigh in, I'll eat my last meal of the day.  I'll also practice my symmetry, mandatory rounds and individual posing routine again tonight.  

Prejudging starts at 10 AM on Saturday and the evening show at 7 PM.  I'm as prepared as I can be.  Someone is going to have to show up who is better to beat me.  I have no control over that.  I've done my job.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 19, 2007)

Sunday, August 19, 2007

2007 NPC Alabama State Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Championships, August 18, Birmingham Alabama

Results:

Men's Master 60+ - First Place (2007 NPC Mr. Alabama Masters)
Open Men's Lightweight - Fourth Place

70 outstanding men and women athletes stepped up on stage to compete in the NPC Alabama State Championships.  The winners of each class became 2007 NPC Mr. or Ms. Alabama.  The show was also a NPC National Qualifier, with the winners of each class invited to compete in the NPC National Championship for the next two years.

The competition was intense in this non-tested event.  Every athlete brought their "A" Game to the stage.

There were nine NPC judges from Louisiana, Florida, Tennessee, Mississippi and Alabama.  The contest started on time and ran smoothly, except for a little trouble with the music system.  That happens, but everyone was "cool" about it.

This was my final amateur contest and I did manage to show up in the best shape of my life.  Many of my fellow competitors and a number of people in the audience, who saw me at this show last year commented that I looked better than I did in 2006, when I placed 2nd in the Masters Class.  

I had a good time performing a new posing routine and the audience responded in kind.  All of the other routines were 60-seconds.  The promoter allowed me to do my full 90-seconds version.  Sweet 

My senior grand master 60+ class was called the "Old Navy" division, because three years ago, I pestered the promoter, who is also the NPC State Chairman, to include a 60+ division in the State Championship.  Last year he did, and said it will always be called the "Old Navy" division.  So, my name is already on the trophy.  It says, "2007 NPC Alabama State Championships-Old Navy-1st Place."  Also Sweet.

I will enjoy my two trophies today, along with some excellent meals, and then put the trophies on a shelf, forget about them, and continue training on Monday for my first Master Pro Show, the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta in three weeks.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

Good on you Old Navy. I loved your comments when I read your story about knowing more as you got older and a bit about your past at MD.com. Looking at your training regime, I like that also. 

Really nice work. I hope that when I myself am over 60 , i still have it in me to be as dedicated.

Blooming tianshi lotus


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> Sunday, August 19, 2007
> 
> 2007 NPC Alabama State Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Championships, August 18, Birmingham Alabama
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks, Katt & Blooming Lotus.  I appreciate your support.

*Monday, August 20, 2007, 19 Days Until My First Master Pro Contest*

Stage shots from the 2007 NPC Alabama State Championships, Birmingham, August 18th

*Body Building Senior Photo Gallery 2007*

*Results: *

Super Grand Master 60+  "Old Navy" Division - First Place (2007 NPC Mr. Alabama Masters)
Open Men's Lightweight Class - Fourth Place


After a great weekend with my face buried in the food trough, I'm back on my contest prep diet for my first Master Pro show in less than three weeks.  The 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta on September 8th, will actually be my second Pro Show.  In May, I was the Guest Poser at the 2007 NGA Mountain States Regional Championship in Salt Lake City, Utah.  Immediately after that show ended, I stepped back on stage and competed in the 2007 NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championships, for first time Pros and placed Third.  I didn't accept the prize money, but did accept the trophy, a fine leather jacket.  Since I didn't accept the prize money, I was able to compete last weekend in my final amateur show, the 2007 NPC Alabama State Championships in Birmingham.  It was great way to end my amateur career by winning the "Old Navy" Super Grand Masters Class to claim the title, "Mr Alabama Masters," in front of a home crowd.  Very satisfying.

Now, that trophy and my trophy for placing Fourth in the Open Men's Lightweight Class is on a shelf, to gather dust, along with the rest of my statues.

Today, I continued my preparation for my Master Pro debut with a workout plan I dusted off and decided to use again for the next four weeks.

*Widow-Maker Power Workout*

The purpose of this plan is to grow lean, hard muscle mass by lifting heavy for several sets with little rest in between, using the same weight load and then doing a Widow-Maker set of many reps for the same exercise.  The rest is 60-seconds between sets with a 20-30 seconds stretch or pose of the muscles you are working  between sets.

*Day One*

Incline Bench Dumb Bell Press 
6 x 6 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 20 - 50 pound dumb bells

Flat Bench Dumb Bell Press
6 x 6 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 20 - 50 pound dumb bells

High Pulls (wide grip upright row, pulling the cable to your forehead)
4 x 4 - 60 pounds

Laterals
3 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells

Triceps Press Downs
4 x 10 - 75 pounds

Decline Dumb Bell Extensions
4 x 8 - 25 pound dumb bells

Hanging Leg Raises
2 x 25

Slant Board Crunches
2 x 25

A great workout.


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, super photos! You look awesome!   

I gotta tell you though,,, kudos to you for doing another comp so soon.  I don't know if I would have the willpower to go back on a pre-comp diet after only a weekend of eating.

That takes dedication!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2007)

Congrats on all your success up on stage!  You are a great inspiration to the younger crowd here.  You look fantastic! Good luck on your future competitions.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2007)

Look at those abs!!!  

YOU LOOK AMAZING!!!!  

I agree with Jodi...such an inspiration.  Makes me wonder why I'm slackin' so much.  
You are true motivation.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks, Katt, Jodi & Fitgirl70.  I appreciate the props.  At my age, I gotta keep charging...while I still can.   


*Tuesday, August 21, 2007, 18 Days Until the 2007 NGA 8th Annual Pro Am World Cup, Atlanta*

Weight: 150 pounds. (Weight is not an issue in Pro Masters competitions)

We continued the Widow-Maker Power Workout today and it almost made my wife a Widow. 

*Widow-Maker Power Workout*

The purpose of this plan is to grow lean, hard muscle mass by lifting heavy for several sets with little rest in between, using the same weight load and then doing a Widow-Maker set of many reps for the same exercise. The rest is 60-seconds between sets with a 20-30 seconds stretch or pose of the muscles you are working between sets.

*Day Two - Legs and Calves*

Leg Press 
6 x 6 - 300 pounds
1 x 40 - 200 pounds

Smith Machine Squats
6 x 6 - 250 pound
1 x 30 - 150 pounds

Leg Curls
5 x 8 - 110 pounds

Leg Extensions
4 x 10 - 150 pounds

Seated Calf Extensions
3 x 25 - 150 pounds

Standing Calf Raises
3 x 25 - Body Weight

After this session, we limped to the locker room.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> We continued the Widow-Maker Power Workout today and it almost made my wife a Widow.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 22, 2007)

*Wednesday, August 22, 2007 - 17 Days Until the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 149.0 pounds

Today was a non-weight training day in the Widow Maker Power Workout.  We did 50's.

Machine Lats Pull Downs - 5 x 10 - 100 pounds, supersetted with
Pull Ups - 5 x 10 - Wide grip, medium grip, narrow grip, reverse grip

Dips - 5 x 10 - Body weight, in combination with
Push Ups 5 x 10 - feet on the bench, hands on the floor

Hanging Leg Lifts - 2 x 25 in combination with
Slant Board Crunches 1 x 50

This was a Fun workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Thursday, August 23, 2007 - 16 Days Until the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 148.0

We continued Widow-Maker Power Workout training today. 

*Widow-Maker Power Workout*

The purpose of this plan is to grow lean, hard muscle mass by lifting heavy for several sets with little rest in between, using the same weight load and then doing a Widow-Maker set of many reps for the same exercise. The rest is 60-seconds between sets with a 20-30 seconds stretch or pose of the muscles you are working between sets.

*Day Three - Back & Biceps*

Reverse Grip Barbell Row
6 x 6 - 135 pounds
1 x 20 - 105 pounds

Medium Grip Pull Down
6 x 6 - 150 pounds
1 x 20 - 100 pounds

Dead Lifts
6 x 6 - 155 pounds
1 x 30 - 135 pounds

Barbell Curls
4 x 8 - 80 pounds

Preacher Curls
4 x 10 - 60 pounds

Whoa. It was tough to catch our breath during this session. I was going to do cardio, but instead, I went to the locker room.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Friday, August 24, 2007 - Two Weeks Until the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 149.6 (After a Re-feed Day)

We continued Widow-Maker Power Workout training today. 

*Widow-Maker Power Workout*

The purpose of this plan is to grow lean, hard muscle mass by lifting heavy for several sets with little rest in between, using the same weight load and then doing a Widow-Maker set of many reps for the same exercise. The rest is 60-seconds between sets with a 20-30 seconds stretch or pose of the muscles you are working between sets.

*Day 4 - Legs and Calves*

Smith Machine Lunges 
6 x 12 - 150 pounds
1 x 40 - 135 pounds

Seated Leg Curls
6 x 6 - 115 pounds

Smith Machine Wide Stance Squats (Feet wide apart, toes pointed out)
6 x 6 - 225 pounds
1 x 50 - 150 pounds

Dumb Bell Stiff Leg Dead Lifts
6 x 6 - 50 pound dumb bells

Step Ups (Step up, one leg at a time, on a high bench or aerobic step)
6 x 12 - Body weight

Donkey Press Seated Calve Raises
3 x 25 - 270 pounds + the weight of the sled

Standing Calf Raises
3 x 25 - Body weight

Slant Board Crunches
1 x 50 - Slow, with a squeeze/hold at the top of each rep

This was a nice way to end the week, tired and sore.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 27, 2007)

*Monday, August 27, 2007 - 12 Days Until the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 148.2

Today my training partner and I put the Widow Maker Power Training workout plan on the shelf for a few weeks and began circuit training for my benefit.  I am looking to burn fat, harden and cut for my contest in less than two weeks.  We did two circuits of 20 rep exercises, working the full body.  At the end of the hour, my heart was pounding and I was beat.  I felt great.  Yesterday (Sunday) I went to the gym for a cardio and abs session.  I am focused and determined to come in at my best in my first Master Pro competition.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Tuesday, August 28, 2007 - 11 Days until the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup, Atlanta*

The best plan sometimes turns foul. Yesterday, my wife had to take her car to the shop for repairs and on the way home last evening, I lost a brake hose and had to limp to a different shop to have my truck fixed. That left us with one car, so I had to skip the gym this morning and drive my wife to work and then head to the office myself. 

I will consider this my light day and will workout four days in a row, including Saturday to make up the lost training session.

Here is the circuit training I am doing as I prepare for my next contest in under two weeks.

*The PHA workout*

This training plan was provided to me by my conditioning coach, Sean "Sully" Sullivan of Cape Cod, Massachusetts. 

CIRCUIT A 

A1. Bench press 8 reps
A2. Hack Squat 20 reps
A3. Cable Row 12 reps
A4. Leg Curl 10 reps
A5. Knee raise 25 reps

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit two times.

CIRCUIT B 

B1. Push press 10 reps
B2. Lunge 15 reps
B3. Close grip chin 6 reps
B4. Dead lift 20 reps
B5. Incline sit up 25 reps

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit two times.

CIRCUIT C

C1. Dumbbell curl 8 reps
C2. Calve raise 20 reps
C3. Triceps extension 12 reps
C4. Crunch on exercise ball 25 reps
C5. Upright row 15 reps

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit two times.

CIRCUIT D

D1. Bent over row 10 reps
D2. Hyperextension 15 reps
D3. Dips 6 reps
D4. Smith Squat 20 reps
D5. Abs roller 25 reps

No rest between exercises within the circuit (or as little as possible). Perform the circuit two times.

Change movements if you need to or want to, and add one cycle each workout until you are at five each. You can do this circuit training up to four-times a week.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 29, 2007)

*Wednesday, August 29, 2007 - 10 Days Until The 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta.*

Weight: 147.2

Today I continued full-body circuit training and was able to complete two sets of all four cycles. This is a fun workout. I knew I had accomplished what I was trying to, as I slowly walked to the locker room.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 30, 2007)

*Thursday, August 30, 2007 - Nine Days Until The 2007 NGA ProAm World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 147.2 (After a Re-feed Day)

My training partner and I completed all four circuits again this morning.  We upped the weights a little from yesterday and I had a personal best when I curled 40 pound dumb bells.  Sweet.  I'm feeling energetic, strong and determined as I near the date for my Master Pro contest.  My plan is to come in harder and leaner than I did for the NPC Alabama State show two weeks ago.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 31, 2007)

*Friday, August 31, 2007 - One Week Until I Check In for the 2007 NGA ProAm World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 146.8 pounds

I had a tough time in the gym today. My training partner overslept and didn't come in. It was just as well. I was beat before I got started.

I began OK. I did two sets of eight reps of 75 pound dumb bell presses. Then, as I continued circuit training, I just didn't have any energy to lift much weight. I kind of went through the motions.

I think it's a combination of competing two weeks ago, my current carb depletion diet and the circuit training. I have all the symptoms of over training. I wound up doing only two sets of the first cycle and picked exercises from the other three circuits and then did 20 minutes of tread mill.

I was going to train hard tomorrow (Saturday), but have decided, if I do anything, it will be abs and cardio and no weight training. I will take Sunday off and return to the gym on Monday for my final week of contest prep. I will be fine, but I don't enjoy feeling like I did during my workout this morning.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 31, 2007)

My nutrition coach sent me this email a few minutes ago. I thought I would share it with you:

This is exactly how you should feel. Being able to get through it is what separates 1st place and all the others. If this was easy, everyone would be shredded at a show but only the mentally strong can accomplish it. I feel the exact same way. There is nothing fun about what we do. Very few can do it and achieve success. This was why I was wondering when you always said you were feeling good. I felt like **** the last month but I keep looking better and better. You are right where you should be and this is what it is going to take to win. Hang in there. It will pay off.

Eric


Thanks, Coach. Old Navy


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 31, 2007)

ON you continue to impress with your dedication and commitment.  I looked at your gallery again, but the images are all a year old ... you looked good then.  I'm sure you a little bigger now.  Great work.


----------



## Old Navy (Aug 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ON you continue to impress with your dedication and commitment.  I looked at your gallery again, but the images are all a year old ... you looked good then.  I'm sure you a little bigger now.  Great work.



Thanks.  I'm not sure you went to the right place on my site.  If you go to Body Building Senior.com and click on the Photos link on the tool bar (upper right corner), it will take you to a gallery of every contest I have ever entered, including the latest one two weeks ago.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 1, 2007)

*Saturday, September 1, 2007. The 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup is One Week from Today in Atlanta*

Weight: 146.6

I went to the gym solo this morning to do circuit training, abs and cardio. Although I was feeling a little weak, I sucked it up and completed all four circuits with good weights and proper form. I then did some hanging leg lifts and a moderate tread mill session. I will do more abs work and practice my posing at home later. 

I'm pumped about this contest next week. While it is my second pro show, it's my first Master Pro event, where I will be competing against Master Pros in their 50's. At 64, I'm giving away some years, but I plan to bring my "A" game to the stage and give the "kids" a battle.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Monday, September 3, 2007 - Labor (Labour) Day in the US*

Weight: 146.6 pounds.  Contest Goal: 150.0 pounds

With only five days until the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta, I worked extra hard in the gym this morning.  My training partner was at his lake house for the weekend while I went to the gym on Saturday and today for a round of circuit training.  For the legs exercises in the circuit, I flexed my quads and hamstrings.  I ended the session with a moderate tread mill walk.  I'm hungry for food and to do well on Saturday.  Several friends from Georgia and Alabama are coming to the contest.  I'm looking forward to a fun competition and a fun post-contest fete.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 4, 2007)

*Tuesday, September 4, 2007 - Four Days Until the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 147.0 lbs. - 66.82 kgs.

My training partner continued circuit training as I close in to my contest date a few days from now. He did the legs and calves exercises while I flexed those muscles. After our four circuits, I did a moderate tread mill walk and practiced posing, holding my poses for five seconds without shaking. I am feeling good, but a little weak. I am looking forward to the carb load on Thursday and Friday. I'm pumped about this contest.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 5, 2007)

*Wednesday, September 5, 2007.  Three Days Until the 2007 NGA ProAm World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 146.2 (Post Workout: 145.0)

I am ready!  We completed our final circuit training session (at least I did) today in preparation for my Master Pro contest on Saturday.  Tomorrow I will practice posing and flexing, that's all.  On Friday, I will travel from Birmingham, Alabama to Atlanta, Georgia, about a 2 1/2 hour drive, to check in and attend a 6:00 PM athlete's meeting.  I am upbeat, pumped, hungry and excited about this contest.  Tomorrow I will begin a two-day carb load to fill out my muscle bellies.  I am hard, lean and vascular.  It will only get better.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 6, 2007)

*Thursday, September 6, 2007 - Check In Tomorrow for the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 145.2 - On Target for My Carb Load

I'm ready.  This morning, I practiced my posing at home, then I did a full-body shave and exfoliation to prepare for my first of two professional spray tan applications this evening.  I will have the second coat applied Friday morning before I leave for Atlanta.  I will apply one coat of _Dream Tan II_ at the venue on Saturday before I step onto the stage.

I believe I am in the best condition of my life for this show.  I worked very hard to come in this way.  It's my first Master Pro show and I want to represent!

The actual name of my portion of the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup is the 1st Annual Superman PRO Grand Master's Classic Championship.  It's a Master Pro 50+ age class competition.  At 64, I will probably be the oldest athlete in the class.  I am counting on conditioning to help me overcome any age difference.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 7, 2007)

*Friday, September 7, 2007 - Check in Today for the 2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup in Atlanta*

Weight: 146.8

Well, this is it.  This morning, I prepared brown rice and talapia for my pre-contest meals.  I also have some rice cakes for snacks.  I will shower off the "dust" from my first spray tan and have the second coat applied this morning.  I will shower again in the morning and then apply a coat of _Dream Tan II _just before prejudging.  I will practice posing and go over my individual routine a few times before I leave Birmingham for the two and-a-half hour drive to Atlanta.  The competitors meeting and drug test is at 6 PM at the host hotel.

I have done the best I can to prepare for this contest.  I believe I am in the best shape of my life for this show.  I will do everything I can to step onto the stage tomorrow with my best package.  Then, it's up to the judges.  I'm very excited about this show and feel I have paid close attention to the minute details of contest preparation.  I'm ready.  

As I enter my first Master Pro competition, I want to thank you for your interest, support and encouragement.  It's been a fun ride for me and I hope you have found my log to be of some interest.

Scott "Old Navy" Hults


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Sunday, September 9th & Monday, September 10, 2007*

2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup ??? 1st Annual Grand Masters 50+ Pro Classic

Saturday, September 8th

Results: Third Place ??? Contest Photos: 

*Body Building Senior Photo Gallery 2007*

The competition was held at the Gwinnett Center in Duluth, Georgia, a suburb of Atlanta. It was a very good venue in which to compete. The auditorium was large and the stage was very well lit, with a good sound system. It was a big show, with 105 superb men and women amateur and pro athletes. The support back stage was excellent. There were large dressing rooms, a huge pump up area, and plenty of water and bananas. The facilitators were friendly and organized.

The show did run long. The athletes showed up at 9 AM for a meeting. The show started a few minutes after 10 AM and my class was the last one out at Prejudging and we walked onto the stage at 2:15 PM. The night show started a little after 7 PM and ended at 1:30 AM. Fortunately, the promoter reversed the order and my Grand Masters Pro Class went on as the sixth group and we finished by 8:30 PM.

I really enjoyed my first Master Pro competition. I have been looking forward to this event since I won my NGA Master Pro card at this same show in 2006. There were four of us on stage and the winner was no surprise. He is 10-year NGA Pro, who met the age requirement and stepped over to the Master Pro circuit at this show. He was big, hard, lean and cut and deserved the victory. Second place went to a 59 year-old veteran, who was competing in his 92nd contest in eight years. I placed Third, and Fourth place went to a 50 year-old athlete who won his NGA Master Pro card earlier this year.

I had a great time doing my 90-second posing routine and the large audience was very appreciative. I bring this up because of something that occurred after the show. Andrew Bostinto, the President of the NGA was in the audience. I am scheduled to judge a new NGA show next Saturday in Nashville, Tennessee. It???s the _NGA Music City Night of Champions_. After watching my routine, Andy asked if I would be his Guest Poser in addition to judging his show next week. I said, ???Sure. I would enjoy doing that.??? So, I will judge during prejudging and the first part of the evening show. I will slip back stage just before the intermission and do a quick prep to come on stage right after intermission and do a couple of my routines for the audience. Then, I will return to the judges table for the rest of the show. It will be my third Guest Poser appearance this year.

This week, after two weeks of circuit training, I resume heavy lifting, except for my legs. I will have to go easy on the legs this week because of my Guest Posing appearance. While I won???t be 100% contest ready on Saturday, I don???t want to show up with flat quads and hamstrings, so I will do some extensions, leg curls, flexing and calve raises. but nothing too heavy.

My next contest is in eight weeks, the _2007 FAME North American and US Nationals Pro Masters Championships_ in Miami, Florida on November 3rd. I will compete in the Men's Masters Pro 55+ class.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Monday, September 10, 2007* 

Weight: 146.0

Today, my training partner and I began _The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan_

_The Griffin (Greek, Persian, "lion-eagle") is a legendary creature with the body of a lion and the head, with upstanding ear-tufts, and wings of an eagle: as the lion was considered the "King of the Beasts" and the eagle the "King of the Air," the griffin was thought to be an especially powerful and majestic creature._

Weight training is two-days on, one-day off, one-day on, one-day off - repeat.  On off days, do cardio.

*Week One* - Go to positive failure on all sets and rest 90-seconds between sets.

*Day One - Chest, Deltoids & Triceps*

Incline Dumbbell Press - 4 x 9 - 55 pound dumbbells
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 3 x 9 - 60 pound dumbbells
Dips - 3 x 15

Lateral Raises - 4 x 9 - 20 pound dumbbells
Bent Over Lateral Raises - 3 x 9 - 50 pound dumbbells
Dumbbell Flyes - 3 x 15 - 40 pound dumbbells

Close Grip Bench Press - 2 x 9 - 100 pounds
Triceps Press Downs - 2 x 9 - 70 pounds
Decline Barbell Skull Crushers - 2 x 15 - 70 pounds

Incline Bench Crunches - 4 x 25
Tread Mill Session - 20 minutes

This was a Fun session.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 11, 2007)

*Tuesday, September 11, 2007 - Four Days Until the 2007 NGA Music City Night of Champions, Nashville, Tennessee*

I am judging and will be the Guest Poser at this new NGA show in Nashville.

Weight: 147.0

Today, I trained solo, as my training partner had a early business meeting.

_The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan

The Griffin (Greek, Persian, "lion-eagle") is a legendary creature with the body of a lion and the head, with upstanding ear-tufts, and wings of an eagle: as the lion was considered the "King of the Beasts" and the eagle the "King of the Air," the griffin was thought to be an especially powerful and majestic creature._

Weight training is two-days on, one-day off, one-day on, one-day off - repeat. On off days, do cardio.

*Week One* - Go to positive failure on all sets and rest 90-seconds between sets.

*Day Two - Back and Biceps*

Pull Ups - 5 x 10 (wide, narrow and hammer grip)
Seated Cable Rows - 4 x 9 - 120 pounds
Lat Cable Pull Downs - 4 x 9 - 120 pounds
Rack Dead Lifts - 2 x 20 - 150 pounds

Dumb Bell Curls - 2 x 9 - 35 pounds
Incline Dumb Bell Curls - 2 x 9 - 30 pounds
Hammer Curls - 2 x 15 - 25 pounds

The Dead Lifts were the only exercise that left me breathless.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 12, 2007)

*Wednesday, September 12, 2007 - Three Days Until the 2007 NGA Music City Night of Champions in Nashville, Tennessee.*

I'm really looking forward to judging at this new show for the NGA and appearing on stage as the Guest Poser.  I'll do two routines after intermission.

Weight: 147.0

_The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan_ - Week One, Day Three

Today was a non-weight training day and we dedicated our time to abs, push ups and cardio

Hanging Leg Lifts - 4 x 25
Slant Board Crunches - 4 x 25
Machine Crunches - 4 x 25
Push Ups - 4 x 25

20 minutes of flat, moderate speed tread mill

I had fun doing 100 Leg Lifts, 200 crunches and 100 push ups.  Sweet.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 13, 2007)

*Thursday, September 13, 2007, Two Days Until the 2007 NGA Music City Night of Champions, Nashville, Tennessee*

Contest Judge and Guest Poser

Weight: 148.0

I am treating this like I would any other contest. I took today off from weight training and instead flexed, stretched and posed. I did a full body shave and exfoliation this morning in preparation for the first of two professional spray tans I will get starting this evening. I still have a little skin color left from the spray tan/_Dream Tan II_ applications last weekend, so I will only do the two professional sprays and then apply a little posing oil just before I go on for my Guest Posing appearance. I will not apply _Dream Tan II_ for this show.

I'm looking forward to contributing to this new National Gym Association (NGA) event. It's the first NGA show in the state of Tennessee and the new NGA State Chairman for Tennessee, Marty Lotito, is promoting the contest. Marty is a Class Guy.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 16, 2007)

*Friday and Saturday, September 14, 15 - 2007 NGA Music City Night of Champions, Nashville, Tennessee*

I left Birmingham, Alabama for the three-hour drive to Nashville at noon on Friday.  Other than tornado warnings and some rain, the trip was uneventful.  I attended a judges meeting at 7:30 PM and then practiced my posing routine in my hotel room and watched some TV.  

On Saturday, the judges met again at 9 AM and Prejudging started at 11:00.  The Evening Show started at 6 PM and I made my Guest Posing appearance right after the intermission.  I had fun doing my two routines and the audience seemed to enjoy them, too.

This was the first ever NGA show in the State of Tennessee.  Although it was a small show, all of the athletes were very competitive and all of us judges were NGA Pros.  In order to launch drug-free competitions in Tennessee, the president of the NGA, Andy Bostinto, declared that this show be a Pro Qualifier, and three Pro Cards were awarded, one to the Open Men's winner, one to the Open Women's winner and one to the Overall Figure winner.

The contest ran smoothly, in a great venue, the TPAC - Tennessee Performing Arts Center, with a good stage, lighting and sound system.  The dressing rooms were roomy and there was plenty of water and snacks for the competitors.  

The show's promoter, Marty Lotito, who is the NGA State Chairman for Tennessee, announced there will be two NGA shows a year in Tennessee, which will include a NGA Pro Show in 2008.  

After the show, the promoter invited the competitors, their families and any ticket holders from the audience who cared to come, to an after-party at a local watering hole.  Nice touch.  The promoter paid for several pizzas for the hungry athletes.

I got up at 5:30 AM on Sunday, drove home to Birmingham and arrived in time for Church.  My wife and I will enjoy a non-contest dinner together tonight.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Monday, September 17, 2007 - Seven weeks until my final pro show of the year

2007 FAME US Nationals - North American Championships, Miami, November 3rd,
Men's Master Pro 55+ class* 

Weight: 148.0

_The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan

The Griffin (Greek, Persian, "lion-eagle") is a legendary creature with the body of a lion and the head, with upstanding ear-tufts, and wings of an eagle: as the lion was considered the "King of the Beasts" and the eagle the "King of the Air," the griffin was thought to be an especially powerful and majestic creature._

*Week One* - Since our training was limited last week due to my training partner's illness and my contest prep, we restarted the plan today.

*Day One* - Chest, Deltoids & Triceps

Incline Dumbbell Press - 4 x 9 - 60 pound dumbbells
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press - 3 x 9 - 65 pound dumbbells
Dips - 3 x 15

Lateral Raises - 4 x 9 - 25 pound dumbbells
Bent Over Lateral Raises - 3 x 9 - 50 pound dumbbells
Dumbbell Flyes - 3 x 15 - 45 pound dumbbells

Close Grip Bench Press - 2 x 9 - 120 pounds
Triceps Press Downs - 2 x 9 - 75 pounds
Decline Barbell Skull Crushers - 2 x 15 - 70 pounds

Incline Bench Crunches - 2 x 25
Hanging Leg Lifts - 2 x 25

We increased the weight on each exercise from last week by five pounds.  Sweet.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 18, 2007)

*Tuesday, September 18, 2007 - Training for the 2007 FAME US Nationals and North American Championships, Miami, Florida, November 3rd.*

Weight: 150.4

Today, I trained solo, as my training partner is still under the weather.

_The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan

The Griffin (Greek, Persian, "lion-eagle") is a legendary creature with the body of a lion and the head, with upstanding ear-tufts, and wings of an eagle: as the lion was considered the "King of the Beasts" and the eagle the "King of the Air," the griffin was thought to be an especially powerful and majestic creature._

*Week One* - Go to positive failure on all sets and rest 90-seconds between sets.

*Day Two* - Back and Biceps

Pull Ups - 5 x 10 (wide, narrow, biceps and hammer grip)
Seated Cable Rows - 4 x 9 - 125 pounds
Lat Cable Pull Downs - 4 x 9 - 130 pounds
Rack Dead Lifts - 2 x 20 - 160 pounds

Dumb Bell Curls - 2 x 9 - 40 pounds
Incline Dumb Bell Curls - 2 x 9 - 35 pounds
Hammer Curls - 2 x 15 - 25 pounds

I managed to increase my weight by 5 pounds on most sets.  The Dead Lifts Killed.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 19, 2007)

*Wednesday, September 19, 2007 - Training for the 2007 FAME US Nationals - North American Championships, Miami, Florida, November 3rd, Master Pro 55+ Class*

*The Griffin Training Plan* - Week One, Day Three

Today was a non-weight training day and I used the time to work on abs, cardio, push ups and posing.

Hanging Leg Lifts - 4 x 25

Machine Crunches - 2 x 25

Slant Board Crunches - 2 x 25

Push Ups - 4 x 25

Elliptical Trainer - 30 minutes

Practice Posing - 20 minutes

I am looking forward to tomorrow, my first legs workout in two weeks.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 20, 2007)

*Thursday, September 20, 2007 - 44 Days Until My Final Contest for 2007*

Weight: 149.4

_*The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan*_

Week One, Day Four - Legs

Leg Press
2 x 15 - 300 pounds
1 x 50 - 250 pounds

Hack Squats
2 x 15 - 200 pounds
1 x 30 - 175 pounds

Lunges (Each Leg)
2 x 9 - 175 pounds
1 x 20 - 150 pounds

Leg Curls
3 x 9 - 125 pounds

Leg Extensions
3 x 9 - 160 pounds

Donkey Press Calves Raises
3 x 25 - 200 pounds

Standing Calves Raises (Body Weight + 25 Pound Dumb Bells)
3 x 25

Stair Climber
20 Minutes - Moderate Speed

Well, now that was Fun!


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 21, 2007)

*Friday, September 21, 2007, Six Weeks Until My Final Contest of the Year*

Weight: 150.4

_The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan_

Week One - Day Five

This was a non-weight training day and I focused on abs, pull ups and cardio.

Hanging Leg Lifts - 4 x 25

Slant Board Crunches - 1 x 100

Assisted Weighted Pull Ups - 4 x 25

Prone Leg Raises - 4 x 25

Moderate Speed, Elevated Tread Mill - 20 minutes.

Everything hurts.  It was a good week.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 24, 2007)

*Monday, September 24, 2007 - Six Weeks Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 151.0

I am now training solo.  Eric, my training partner, has a new position at his job that requires him to be in his office by 7:30 AM.  I train from 6:30-8:00 AM Monday - Friday.  I will train alone while I look over the morning crowd at my gym to see if there's someone who shares my passion and intensity.  A few guys have approached me in the past about working with me, but, after watching them train, I don't think they are serious enough athletes.  If I have to continue alone, I'll just ask for a spot now and then.  No problem.

_*Griffin Power Workout Training Plan*_

*Week Two - Day One: Chest, Delts and Triceps*

_Freemotion Dual Cable Cross_ - with a bench pushed up against the machine
Incline Dumb Bell Flys - 4 x 9 - 80 pounds
Flat Bench Dumb Bell Flys - 4 x 9 - 80 pounds

Decline Bench Dumb Bell Flys - 3 x 15 - 35 Pound Dumb Bells 
Flat Bench Dumb Bell Press - 3 x 9 - 65 Pound Dumb Bells (+ 5 pounds from last week)

Dips 3 x 15

Standing Lateral Raises - 4 x 9 - 30 Pound Dumb Bells (+ 5 pounds from last week)
Bent Over Lateral Raises - 3 x 9 - 45 Pound Dumb Bells (+5 pounds from last week)

Triceps Press Down - 2 x 9 - 75 Pound Dumb Bells (+5 pounds from last week)
Seated Triceps Extensions - 60 Pound Dumb Bell

Weighted Machine Crunches - 2 x 25 - 70 Pounds


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Tuesday, September 25, 2007 - Training for the 2007 FAME US Nationals and North American Championships, Miami, Florida, November 3rd.*

Weight: 150.0

_*The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan*_

*Week Two, Day Two - Back and Biceps*

Pull Ups - 5 x 11 (wide, narrow, biceps and hammer grip) (+5 over last week)

Seated Cable Rows - 4 x 9 - 140 pounds (+15 pounds over last week)

Lat Cable Pull Downs - 4 x 9 - 140 pounds (+10 pounds over last week)

Rack Dead Lifts - 2 x 20 - 185 pounds (+25 pounds over last week)

Bar Bell Curls - 5 x 5 - 50 pounds (I go, you go, with a partner)

Incline Dumb Bell Curls - 2 x 9 - 25 pounds (-5 pounds less than last week)

Hammer Curls - 2 x 15 - 25 pounds (same as last week)


Nice weight increases on most sets.  Good pump today.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 26, 2007)

*Wednesday, September 26, 2007 - Training for My Final Pro Show of the Year on November 3rd*

Weight: 152.0 (After a Re-feed Day)

I have taken on a new training partner. Ed is 48, 6.0', 225 pounds. I will help him lose weight and firm his muscles and he will push me to lift heavier. Win, Win. Today we started with a non-weight training session. 

Hanging Leg Lifts - 4 x 25

Push Ups - 5 x 20 (normal grip, narrow grip, hammer grip - elevated feet)

Slant Board Crunches - 4 x 25

Full Sit Ups - 2 x 25 (free-style, without hooking our feet)

Skip Rope - 100 Skips

Mat stretches (felt great)

An easy day in which to get to know each other. Tomorrow, we will do LEGS. LOL


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Thursday, September 27, 2007 - Five Weeks Until My Final Contest for 2007*

Weight: 152.0

_*The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan*_

*Week Two, Day Four - Legs*

Leg Press
2 x 15 - 350 pounds (+50 pounds from last week) Personal Best
2 x 25 - 300 pounds (+50 pounds from last week) Personal Best

Hack Squats
2 x 15 - 250 pounds (+50 pounds from last week)
1 x 30 - 200 pounds (+25 pounds from last week)

Lunges (Each Leg)
2 x 9 - 200 pounds (+25 pounds from last week)
1 x 20 - 175 pounds (+25 pounds from last week)

Leg Curls
3 x 9 - 130 pounds (+5 pounds from last week)

Leg Extensions
3 x 9 - 175 pounds (+15 pounds from last week)

Donkey Press Calves Raises
3 x 25 - 225 pounds (+25 pounds from last week)

Standing Calves Raises (Body Weight + 25 Pound Dumb Bells)
3 x 25

Stairs
One step at a time speed sprints - 10 flights up, 10 flights down

My new training partner did the same number of reps for all exercises while lifting lighter weights.


----------



## Old Navy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Friday, September 28, 2007, Five Weeks Until My Final Contest of the Year*

Weight: 151.0

*The Griffin - High Intensity Power Training Plan*

*Week Two - Day Five*

This was a non-weight training day and we focused on abs and body weight work

Hanging Leg Lifts - 4 x 25 (holding a five pound dumb bell between our feet)

Slant Board Crunches - 4 x 25 (throwing a six pound ball back and forth)

Pull Ups - 5 x 12 (I added 10 pull ups over last week)

Ball Crunches - 4 x 25

Dips 4 x 25

Push Ups 5 x 20

My new training partner is a hard worker.  It was a good week.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 1, 2007)

*Monday, October 1, 2007 - Five Weeks Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 152.2

I trained solo today as my partner is out of town on business.  He will be back in the gym tomorrow morning.  With five weeks to go before my next contest and as I begin a modest contest cutting diet, I am focusing on heavy lifting with fewer reps.  I want to continue taxing my muscles as I close in on my competition date.  I combined 10 dips with each set of every exercise, leaning slightly forward for chest work and dipping straight up and down for triceps work.  Fun.

Hammer Strength
Iso-Lateral Wide Chest Press
4 x 200; 4 x 220; 4 x 240
Dips 3 x 10

Iso-Lateral Super Incline Press
4 x 150; 4 x 170; 4 x 190
Dips 3 x 10

Iso-Lateral Bench Press
3 x 180; 3 x 160; 3 x 160 (whew!)
Dips 3 x 10

Peck Fly Machine
8 x 175; 8 x 190; 8 x 190
Dips 3 x 10

Triceps Pushdown
8 x 70; 8 x 75; 8 x 75
Dips 3 x 10

Decline Barbell Skull Crushers
8 x 60; 8 x 60; 8 x 60
Dips 3 x 10

Doing 180 full dips added intensity to the workout.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tuesday, October 2, 2007 - 32 Days Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 151.4

Today, my training partner and I continued heavy lifting with Legs and Calves.  We combined each set with an abs exercise.

*Legs and Calves*

Smith Machine Squats
6 x 225; 6 x 250; 6 x 300
Hanging Leg Lifts
3 x 10

Leg Extensions
6 x 205; 6 x 205; 6 x 225
Hanging Leg Lifts
3 x 10

Hamstring Curls
6 x 145; 6 x 150; 6 x 150
Slant Board Crunches
3 x 10

Hip Adductors
10 x 305; 10 x 305; 10 x 305 (maximum machine weight)
Seated Bench Leg Lifts
3 x 10

Hip Abductors
10 x 305; 10 x 305; 10 x 305 (maximum machine weight)
Ball Crunches
3 x 10

Calf Extensions
6 x 225; 6 x 225; 6 x 225
Mat Sit Ups - Free (no hooking of feet)
3 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
3 x 25
Flat Mat Crunches
3 x 10

We managed to do 210 crunches between legs and calves sets. Nice abs workout as a bonus.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wednesday, October 3, 2007 - Training to Compete
2007 FAME US Nationals & North American Championships, Miami, Florida, November 3rd 
Men's Master Pro 55+ Class*

Weight: 149.2

Today was designated as a non-weight training day.  We did other stuff.

Full Body Weight Pull Ups - 10 x 10 (100!) - wide, narrow, biceps and hammer grips.

Skip Rope - 200 fast skips.

HITT Cardio - After a warm up, we did ten 20-second splits with 40-seconds of rest between each split at 9.5 mph speed, then cooled down.

Mat stretches - nice finisher.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Thursday, October 4, 2007 - 30 Days Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 150.4 (After a Re-Feed)

We continued our heavy-lifting sessions today for Back and Biceps.  We also combined push ups after every set.

Lat Pull Down 
3 x 4 - 170 pounds
Push Ups
3 x 10

Kneeling Bench Dumb Bell Pulls
3 x 8 - 70 pound dumb bell
Push Ups
3 x 10

Seated Cable Rows
3 x 6 - 180 pounds (this was very tough)
Push Ups
3 x 10

Standing Bent Over Plate Row
3 x 8 - 100 pounds
Push Ups
3 x 10

Biceps Lat Pull Down
3 x 8 - 140 pounds
Push Ups
3 x 10

Seated Biceps Cable Curls
3 x 10 - 60 pounds
Push Ups
3 x 10

Biceps Dumb Bell Curls (21's)
2 sets - 25 pound dumb bells
Push Ups 
3 x 10

Fun workout.  Lots of interesting sets.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

You do alot of shows a year.. is that normal for you?  Do you ever just take time off from shows to train and gain lbm, or are you pretty happy with where you are right now?


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> You do alot of shows a year.. is that normal for you?  Do you ever just take time off from shows to train and gain lbm, or are you pretty happy with where you are right now?




I did six shows my first year and 10 my second.  In this, my third year, I judged four shows, Guest Posed at three and competed in five, including two Pro Shows.  I have one more Pro show on November 3rd.  Then, I will take seven months off from competing and work on adding some lean mass for my first show in June, 2008.  I will probably judge a few shows next year and compete in four Pro Shows.  

I am a small athlete (150 pounds) and usually don't add more than five or six pounds between shows, so I stay pretty lean all season.  In my first year, I competed as a bantam weight at around 137 pounds.  My second year, I also competed as a bantam weight, but was a little heavier, about 143.  This year, I am competing in the lightweight, 150 range.  So, I have managed to add about five-six pounds of lean mass each year.

At 64, I'm not sure how many more seasons I will compete...I'll be on Medicare next year...LOL


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Friday, October 5, 2007 - Four Weeks Until My Pro Show*

Weight: 149.4 (holding nicely)

Today my training partner and I had a recovery day and focused on abs and cardio.  Tomorrow (Saturday) we will meet in the gym at 9 AM for a chest and triceps workout.

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25

Machine Crunches
4 x 25

Stationary Bike  
15 minutes - Moderate speed

HITT Cardio
Five 20-second speed splits, with 40-seconds rest between each.  10 degrees elevation, 10 mph speed.  Plus 20-minutes of elevated tread mill with a moderate speed.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 8, 2007)

*Monday, October 8, 2007 - 26 Days Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 152.0 (After a re-feed day)

Today, I began a slow carb-control contest cutting diet for my show on November 3rd.  I plan to bring myself below my desired contest weight and then carb up and fill out for the competition, hopefully at around 150.0 pounds.  That's the plan.

*Legs and Calves*

Donkey Leg Press
6 x 270; 6 x 300; 6 x 350

Hack Squat
6 x 270; 6 x 300; 6 x 350

Walking Lunges
2 x 25 lunges, carrying two 25-pound dumb bells

Leg Extensions
6 x 150; 6 x 160; 6 x 180

Seated Leg Curls
6 x 130; 6 x 140; 6 x 150

Donkey Leg Press Calve Raises
3 x 25 - 275 pounds

Standing Calve Raises
3 x 25 - body weight

We left the gym, walking like a Duck!


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 9, 2007)

*Tuesday, October 9, 2007 - 25 Days Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 151.2

We joined the 600 Club today.  We did 600 reps in one workout.

*Abs and Cardio*

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25

Slant Board Crunches
1 x 25 - tossing a 4 pound ball 
1 x 25 - tossing a 6 pound ball
2 x 25 - tossing a 8 pound ball

Ball Crunches
1 x 25

Sit ups - No feet hooked
1 x 25

Weighted Machine Crunches
2 x 25

Skip Rope
3 x 100 speed skips

Wheeeeoooooottt!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

Still moving some awesome numbers, Navy! Good stuff .

Looks like the training is going according to plan, then?


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Still moving some awesome numbers, Navy! Good stuff .
> 
> Looks like the training is going according to plan, then?



Thanks.  Yes, every thing is tracking for my final Pro Show of the year.  With a little more than three weeks to go, I'm showing hardness, leanness and some good cuts.  I'm happy.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wednesday, October 10, 2007 - 24 Days Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 150.4

Today we focused on back, biceps and shoulders.  We combined pull ups and sit ups with each set.  Fun.  My training partner gave me the best compliment when he said, "You know, Scott, I never used to sweat when I worked out."   Ha.

*Back, Biceps and Shoulders*

Cable Lat Pull Down
3 x 5 - 160 pounds
3 x 5 pull ups
3 x 5 push ups

Seated Machine Rows
3 x 5 - 160 pounds
3 x 5 pull ups
3 x 5 push ups

Machine Shoulder Press
3 x 5 - 125 pounds
3 x 5 pull ups
3 x 5 push ups

Seated Dumb Bell Laterals
3 x 5 - 25 pound dumb bells
3 x 5 pull ups
3 x 5 push ups

Seated Dumb Bell Extensions
3 x 5 - 25 pound dumb bells
3 x 5 pull ups
3 x 5 push ups

Dumb Bell Shrugs
3 x 5 - 60 pound dumb bells
3 x 5 pull ups
3 x 5 push ups

I Go, You Go Bar Bell Curls
3 x 5 - 50 pound bar bell
3 x 5 pull ups
3 x 5 push ups

Machine Biceps Curls
3 x 5 - 125 pounds
3 x 5 pull ups
3 x 5  push ups

We did 120 pull ups and 120 push ups during our workout today.  A nice bonus.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Old Navy said:


> Thanks.  Yes, every thing is tracking for my final Pro Show of the year.  With a little more than three weeks to go, I'm showing hardness, leanness and some good cuts.  I'm happy.



Thats good to hear! I hope it goes well, from the looks of your dedication to your training you certainly deserve it.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Thursday, October 11, 2007 - 23 Days Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 150.4

Today my training partner and I focused on abs and cardio

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25

Weighted Crunch Machine
4 x 25

Full Sit Ups - No Feet Hooked
5 x 20

HITT Cardio
5 speed splits on the tread mill with 10 degrees elevation and 10 mph speed. Fun!

*Note:* The Internet is amazing. I live in Birmingham, Alabama. Last night, at home, I received a phone call from Australia. The caller was hearing impaired so our "conversation" was relayed by the overseas operator. The gentleman typed in his comments and questions, the operator read me the text, I responded, she typed my response and relayed it to the caller. He said he called to say that he followed my journal on my web site and was moved to let me know how it has influenced him with his own training. We "spoke" for about 10 minutes and then I suggested we continue our conversation via email, to save him the expense of the overseas call. He said he would, but he just wanted to let me know, personally, how I have helped him. How cool is that? 

I run a Distance Personal Training service, providing training plans and diets to client-athletes in California, Wyoming, Indiana, Florida, Colorado, Massachusetts, Alabama, Georgia, Washington, DC, Canada, Hong Kong, China and Baghdad, Iraq. My clients have all come to me through my web site Body Building Senior.com. As I said at the start of this piece, the Internet is amazing.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 12, 2007)

*Friday, October 12, 2007 - Three Weeks Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 151.0 (After a Re-Feed Day)

My training partner is out of town, so I took the day off for rest and recovery.  Tomorrow (Saturday), I am meeting one of my Distance Personal Training clients at the gym to go over his new training plan.  I will do a chest and triceps workout with him.  I'm feeling great.  I'm looking hard and lean.  I believe I will come in my best ever on November 3rd in Miami.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Saturday, October 13, 2007 - 20 Days Left to Train for My Final Pro Show of the Year.*

Weight: 150.4

Today I met one of my Distance Personal Training clients in the gym for a one-on-one workout.  Normally, Damon trains in the afternoon at another gym with training plans I provide.  At least once a month, we workout together so I can check on his progress and provide feedback.

*Chest and Triceps*

Bar Bell Bench Press
3 x 5 - 215 pounds
3 x 10 - Dips

Incline Bar Bell Bench Press
3 x 5 - 175 pounds
3 x 10 - Dips

Decline Bar Bell Bench Press
3 x 5 - 205 pounds
3 x 10 - Dips

Dumb Bell Bench Fly's
3 x 5 - 55 pound dumb bells
3 x 10 - Dips

Triceps Rope Pull Down
3 x 10 - 88 pounds
3 x 10 - Dips

Decline Bench Bar Bell Skull Crushers
3 x 10 - 85 pounds
3 x 10 - Dips

Incline, moderate speed Tread Mill
20 minutes

We both enjoyed this workout.  Damon weighs about 25 pounds more than me, but we worked the same weights.  He is 42.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Monday, October 15, 2007 - 19 Days Until the 2007 FAME North American Championships, Miami, FL*

Weight: 151.0

My training partner will return tomorrow.  The saying goes, "Real Men Squat On Monday."  So, I did.

*Legs and Calves*

Leg Press
4 x 5 - 350 pounds

Hack Squat
4 x 5 - 350 pounds

Leg Extensions
4 x 5 - 200 pounds

Hamstring Curls
4 x 5 - 130 pounds

Hip Adduction
4 x 10 - 305 pounds

Hip Abduction
4 x 10 - 305 pounds

Donkey Press Calve Raises
4 x 25 - 200 pounds

Standing Calve Raises
4 x 25 - Body Weight

Kick Butt Legs Workout!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 15, 2007)

10x10 pull-ups, that's amazing! Nice progress.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> 10x10 pull-ups, that's amazing! Nice progress.




Thanks.  It was a good feeling to do that many.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 16, 2007)

*Tuesday, October 16, 2007 - 18 Days Until the 2007 FAME North American Championships, Miami, FL*

Weight: 150.8

My training partner and I had a non-weight training workout, a real heart pumper.

Hanging Leg Lifts
8 x 25 (200 reps)

Alternating Unsupported Sit Ups and Crunches
8 x 25 (200 reps)

Skip Rope
3 x 100 (300 reps)

Cardio
30 minutes of 10 degree elevated, 4.5 speed Tread Mill - Power Walk


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 17, 2007)

*Wednesday, October 17, 2007 - 17 Days Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 150.6

We didn't do that many exercises today, but, what we did do Rocked!

*Back and Biceps*

Duel Pulley Rows
4 x 5 - 70 pounds

Dead Lifts
4 x 5 - 200 pounds

Weighted Pull Ups 
4 x 5 - 25 pound plate strapped

"I Go, You Go"  Barbell Curls
4 x 5 - 70 pounds

Preacher Curls
4 x 5 - 60 pounds

Stair Climber
20 minutes - moderate speed

Elliptical
20 minutes - moderate tension and elevation


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 18, 2007)

*Thursday, October 18, 2007 - 16 Days Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 150.6 (Holding)

Today my training partner turned 48, so we celebrated with HITT Cardio.

Hanging Leg Lifts
3 x 25
1 x 25 holding a 5-pound dumbbell between our feet

Slant Board Crunches
2 x 25

Ball Crunches
2 x 25

Flat Mat Stretches
Heavenly

HITT Cardio
5-minute warm up
5-20 second splits at 10 degree elevation, 10 mph speed, 40-seconds rest between splits
20-minute cool down, moderate elevation and speed

Two other athletes wanted to try HITT Cardio, so I marched the three of them, including my training partner, through their paces. We drew a small crowd of cheerers as the four of us went through the splits. The 22 year-old nearly puked. LOL


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Friday, October 19, 2007 - Two Weeks Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 149.2

We focused on heavy lifting with fewer reps. I want to continue taxing my muscles as I close in on my competition date. We combined 10 dips with each set of every exercise, leaning slightly forward for chest work and dipping straight up and down for triceps work. Fun.

Hammer Strength
Iso-Lateral Wide Chest Press
4 x 5 - 240 pounds
Dips 3 x 10

Iso-Lateral Super Incline Press
4 x 5 - 160 pounds
Dips 3 x 10

Iso-Lateral Bench Press
4 x 5 - 150 pounds
Dips 3 x 10

Peck Fly Machine
4 x 5 - 75 pounds
Dips 3 x 10

Triceps Pushdown
4 x 5 - 75 pounds
Dips 3 x 10

Decline Barbell Skull Crushers
4 x 5 - 60 pound barbell
Dips 3 x 10

Doing 180 full dips added intensity to the workout.

Cardio - 30-minutes on the tread mill, 5% elevation, 5 mph speed.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice solid workouts. 180 dips? That's crazy!


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice solid workouts. 180 dips? That's crazy!



Yep...but, it's fun.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday and Saturday, October 19-20, 2007 - Atlanta*

I drove from Birmingham, Alabama to Atlanta, Georgia on Friday afternoon.  After spending a pleasant evening with a fellow competitor and friend, Melt Harrell, I arrived the next morning at Atlanta Fitness, an old-school, spartan gym located in Tucker, Georgia, a suburb of Atlanta, to meet with Alan Bailey, a natural Pro bodybuilder and outstanding poser.  

Alan owns "Muscle Elements" (born2train@hotmail.com) and in addition to being a world-class bodybuilder, he trains men and women for their competitions.  I asked Alan to help me with my posing for my next contest in two weeks.  We worked on transitions, positions and timing.  After our two-hour session, I was very tired and very happy.  I will present better at the FAME North American Championships in Miami on November 3rd, thanks to Mr. Bailey.

*Monday, October 22, 2007 - 12 Days Until My Final Pro Show of the Year*

Weight: 149.2 pounds

*Legs, Calves and Cardio*

Rack Squats
4 x 8 - 225 pounds

Leg Extensions
4 x 8 - 170 pounds

Hamstring Curls
4 x 8 - 140 pounds - negative pressure

Walking Lunges
2 x 25 steps - carrying 30 pound dumb bells

Seated Calves Press
3 x 25 - 175 pounds

Standing Calves Press
3 x 25 - body weight

Stationary Bike
25 minutes - 85 rpm, 8-12 level

It was a great way to start the week.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 23, 2007)

*Tuesday, October 23, 2007 - 11 More Days!*

Weight: 148.2 pounds

*Abs and Cardio*

Hanging Leg Lifts
8 x 25 - 200 reps

Slant Board
2 x 25 Crunches - 50 reps
1 x 25 Sit Ups - 25 reps
1 x 50 Crunches/Sit Ups - 50 reps

Ball 
2 x 50 Crunches - 100 reps

Skip Rope
1 x 300 - 300 reps

We did a total of 725 reps.  Sweet

Cardio
25 minutes of tread mill, 12 degree angle, 4.0 speed.

A good session.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 24, 2007)

*Wednesday, October 24, 2007 - 10 Days!*

Weight: 147.0 pounds

I didn't even say, "Good Morning," to my training partner.  I just said, "Lets get to work!"  And we did.  We combined push ups, pull ups or dips with each exercise.  His comment at the end of the session, "That was a great workout."  It was.

Lat Pull Downs
3 x 5 - 150 pounds
Push Ups
3 x 10

Seated Cable Rows
8 x 8 - 110 pounds
Push Ups
8 x 10

Incline Barbell Press
3 x 5 - 150 pounds
Dips
3 x 10

Dumb Bell Bench Press
8 x 8 - 50 pound dumb bells
Dips
8 x 10

Lateral Raise
2 x 5 - 25 pound dumb bells
Pull Ups
2 x 10

Dumb Bell Shrugs
4 x 8 - 65 pound dumb bells
Push Ups
4 x 10

Biceps Curls
2 x 5 - 35 pound dumb bells

Machine Preacher Curls
4 x 8 - 100 pounds

Triceps Press Down
2 x 5 - 65 pounds
Push Ups
2 x 10

In addition to the weight training, we did 170 push ups, 110 dips and 20 pull ups.  Sweet.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thursday, October 25, 2007 - Nine Days!*

Weight 146.6 (Perfect.  I will carb up next week to 150.0)

*Abs and Cardio*

Hanging Leg Lifts
4 x 25

Pull Ups
5 x 10 (Wide, narrow and hammer grip)

Slant Board Crunches
1 x 25 - Tossing a 6 pound ball
1 x 25 - Tossing an 8 pound ball

Weighted Machine Crunches
2 x 25 (Two machines)

Cable Rope Pull Down Kneeling Crunches
2 x 25 - 50 pounds

Skip Rope
1 x 200 Speed skips

HITT Cardio
25 minutes - Five speed splits, 12 degree incline, speed 10

Great Workout.  Tomorrow I'll do a final Legs workout before my contest on November 3rd.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2007)

keep up the hard work and post how ya do


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 26, 2007)

PreMier said:


> keep up the hard work and post how ya do




Thank you.  I will.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 26, 2007)

*Friday, October 26, 2007 - One Week!*

Weight: 147.0

*Legs and Calves*

Smith Machine Squats
1 x 5 - 275 pounds
1 x 5 - 275 pounds
1 x 5 - 300 pounds - Personal Best

Leg Press
4 x 8 - 250 pounds

Leg Extensions
4 x 8 - 150 pounds

Hamstring Curls
4 x 8 - 100 pounds

Donkey Press Calves Raises
3 x 25 - 250 pounds

Standing Calves Raises
3 x 25 - Body weight

Cardio
20 minutes on the tread mill with moderate speed and moderate elevation.

This was my last Legs workout before my contest in one week.  I will return to the gym tomorrow to do 60-minutes of cardio.  Next week, I'll train on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday only.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 29, 2007)

*Monday, October 29, 2007 - Five More Days!*

Yesterday, friend and fellow pro competitor Dr, Brian Cressman, M.D., came over with his wife for a practice posing session.  While Brian and I went through our symmetry and mandatory rounds, his wife video taped us so we could watch afterwards and critique our posing style and form.  This was fun and a good way to prepare for Saturday's competition.  Brian will compete in the Men's Master Pro 40-55 class and I am entered in the Men's Master Pro 55+ class.

Weight: 145.8

*Chest and Triceps*

Dumb Bell Flat Bench Press
1 x 6 - 55 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 60 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 65 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 75 pound dumb bells
Dips
4 x 10

Dumb Bell Incline Bench Press
1 x 6 - 50 pound dumb bells
1 x 6 - 55 pound dumb bells
2 x 6 - 60 pound dumb bells
Dips
4 x 10

Dumb Bell Decline Bench Press (Press - Flies Combo Sets)
4 x 6 - 35 pound dumb bells
Dips
4 x 10

Angle Bar Triceps Push Downs
1 x 6 - 60 pounds
1 x 6 - 65 pounds
1 x 6 - 70 pounds
1 x 6 - 75 pounds
Push Ups
4 x 10

Rope Triceps Pull Downs
4 x 6 - 60 pounds
Push Ups
4 x 10

Cardio
20 minutes, moderate speed, moderate elevation tread mill

Posing Practice
2 rounds of symmetry and mandatory poses

I'm feeling great.  I'm upbeat and focused.  I've cut carbs and will load them later in the week.  Water and salt are high.  I'm in the zone.  I'm confident I will be my best ever for this one.


----------



## Old Navy (Oct 31, 2007)

*Wednesday, October 31, 2007 - Three More Days!*

Weight: 145.6

Winding down from my contest prep, we spent the morning on circuit training. We did low weight, high reps exercises to bring on a pump. My training partner continued his workout doing cardio and I went to the aerobics studio to work on my posing. I leave for Miami at 7:00 AM tomorrow. I will carb load on Thursday and Friday, cut water on Friday evening and after a hearty breakfast on Saturday morning, I'll step up to face the other Men's Masters 55+ Pros. _Rock and Roll!_


----------



## Old Navy (Nov 5, 2007)

*Monday, November 5, 2007 - Mission Accomplished*

*2007 FAME North American Championships, Miami, Florida, November 3
Results: Grand Master Pro Division ??? Champion*

Contest Photos: Please visit my web site Body Building Senior Photo Gallery 2007 for all of the show photos from my contest year. Stage and casual photos from the FAME North American Championships will be posted this week.

This is the final post to my journal covering my third year of competitive bodybuilding. And, what an interesting and exciting year it was.

In 2005, my first year, I competed in six bodybuilding competitions, winning several trophies, while learning a great deal about our sport.

Last year, I upped the number of contests to 10 and managed to win several more trophies and two Master Pro Cards in natural bodybuilding federations (NGA - USA and IDFA - Canada). 

This year, I was involved in 12 shows as a competitor, judge and guest poser. I was awarded my third Pro Card (WNSO-FAME) and completed the NGA Personal Trainer Certification course, which added to the Personal Trainer Certification I already hold from the National Federation of Professional Trainers (NFPT).

I also competed in my first Pro Shows this year, two with the NGA and one with WNSO-FAME.

I was sponsored and supported in 2007 by UPS Labs, Maximum Nutrition and SomaLife, makers of the supplement, _gHPSport_. Thank you Sponsors.

I also owe big thanks to Sean ???Sully??? Sullivan and Tommy Jeffers (Sporto), who helped me with my training and 2007 NABBA National Champion, Eric Bruch, who helped me with my contest diet and nutrition.

*Here is my contest record for 2007:*

*2007 FAME North American Championships, Miami, Florida, November 3*
Grand Master Pro Division - First

*2007 NGA Magic City Night of Champions, Nashville, Tennessee, September 15*
Contest Judge
Guest Poser

*2007 NGA Pro Am World Cup, Duluth, Georgia, September 8*
Grand Master Pro - Third

*2007 NPC Alabama State Championships, Birmingham, Alabama, August 18*
2007 Mr. Alabama Grand Masters Champion
Open Men???s Lightweight - Fourth

*2007 NPA Nationals and NPA Masters Universe, Ft. Lee, VA, June 30*
Grand Masters ??? First (Tie)
Open Men???s Lightweight ??? Sixth
Best Poser

*2007 WNSO FAME Canadian National Championships, Toronto, Canada, June 9*
Guest Poser for the Amateur and Pro Divisions
Awarded the first WNSO Master Pro Card

*2007 NGA Olympic Gold Junior Pro Championship, Salt Lake City, Utah, May 12*
Open Pro -Third

*2007 NGA Mountain States Regional Championship, Salt Lake City, Utah,
May 12*
Guest Poser

*2007 SNBF FAME Capital Classic, Montgomery, Alabama, May 19*
Contest Judge 

*2007 NPC Vulcan Classic, Birmingham, Alabama, May 5*
Grand Master - First
Open Men???s Lightweight ??? Second

*2007 OCB Spirit of America, Cape Cod, Massachusetts, April 21*
Contest Judge

*2007 FAME SNBF Georgia Open, Marietta, Georgia, April 7*
Contest Judge

My third season now completed, I will take a short break???a very short break, and soon I???ll begin training for my first Pro Show of 2008, the FAME Nationals and International Pro Championships in Toronto, Canada, May 30-June1.

Look for my new journal here, titled, ???Fourth Year Student ??? My Senior Year??? that will take me through the 2008 season, when I turn 65 and become eligible for Medicare! 

Thank you for your interest and support. Train Hard. Train Natural.

Scott ???Old Navy"


----------

